# WARSAW | Projects & Construction



## Tygrys

^^ Taki wątek istnieje. 

This is more accurate thread about real projects and construction updates in Warsaw:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=67412&page=24


----------



## pflo777

> Could you show some infos and more renders then?


I am trying to look it up, I ve seen it in some chicago thread, but cant find it any more.... as soon as I`ve got it, Ill post it here....

Maye youll find it too, its looking 100% similar and was located on the opostie side of the hilton at chicago river....


----------



## Tygrys

pflo777 said:


> I am trying to look it up, I ve seen it in some chicago thread, but cant find it any more.... as soon as I`ve got it, Ill post it here....
> 
> Maye youll find it too, its looking 100% similar and was located on the opostie side of the hilton at chicago river....


I was searching there too but i havent found it yet...Its just too much material to check out.But if you could find it i would be *very* great!
As Yoda said:dont give up and may the force be with you!


----------



## Loopy

..


----------



## Loopy

..


----------



## pflo777

jep loopy, its the tower next to the NBC thing from the competition....and I saw it 

the tower you postet is NOT the one i am looking for...

Have there any renderings been made public of the tower next to the nbc thing? I mean, it looks exactly the same like the one thats planed for warsaw....


----------



## Loopy

..


----------



## Tygrys

^^ It was designed by polish architects:
http://www.apaka.com.pl/projekty.php?prj=78


----------



## TwItCH

I'm not sure if you know this guys, but It's not callled "shalom tower" any more. The original investor sold the land to Hines, that's why the project changed.


----------



## Loopy

..


----------



## Tygrys

It is called Hines Tower now.


----------



## Urbanista1

The Polish architect for Shalom Tower original was Kurylowicz. He's also doing Wolf Bracka, Wolf Nullo and the new Chopin Centre and I believe even the Prosta Tower.


----------



## Luxis

*Wola district:*


----------



## michal1982

Luxis said:


> *Wola district:*


woow az nierealnie to wyglada


----------



## emti

Urbanista1 said:


> The Polish architect for Shalom Tower original was Kurylowicz. He's also doing Wolf Bracka, Wolf Nullo and the new Chopin Centre and I believe even the Prosta Tower.


not true ;P
Chopin Centre was designed by Stelmach & Partnerzy


----------



## Luxis

*NEWS & UPDATES:*

*Proposed 300 m in Warsaw:*









*Platinum Towers:*

















*Belvedere Center:*

















*Wilanow urban:*









*Equator Offices:*
















inside









*Plac Politechniki:*









*Grzybowska Park:*

















*Wolska Tower - new vision:*









*Gmina Zydowska Tower (210 m) and Hines Tower (160 m):*

















*New NSA building:*

























*Catalina offices - start soon:*









*Old project (maybe it will be back now) - Kempinski Hotel:*









*Last 10 building Vega in Mokotow Business Park:*








*All Mokotow Business Park:*









*Poleczki Business Park:*









*Chopin Center:*

















*Menolly:*

























*TRIO Apartments:*









































*Libeskind - Zlota Tower (192 m):*









*City Apartments:*









*Proposed - Warsaw University Campus:*

















































:cheers::nuts::banana:
^^


----------



## Adiks

Great update :cheers:

The proposed 300m+ looks weirdo IMHO :nuts:


----------



## Misiek

New proposed towers for Warsaw are simply awesome :cheers:I have my fingers crossed


----------



## Elkhanan1

Wonderful projects for one of Europe's great cities!


----------



## Luxis

premier said:


> Reacently, there is a rumour that a new tower might be build.
> A 280m tall for Warsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sure right now, people still are waiting for an official conformation by the investor.


^^


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the proposed 300m tower has an amazing design!


----------



## Darhet

1.Złota 44 *192m*- U/C
Orco Property Group receives building permit for its flagship residential tower









2.Kulczyk Tower *282,4 m* :cheers:
Skyscraper Planned for Warsaw Picture supplied by MWH ArchitekciDecember 6, 2007 A firm belonging to a group of companies owned by tycoon Jan Kulczyk plans to build a 280-meter skyscraper containing a hotel, offices and apartments in downtown Warsaw, in what would be the tallest building in continental Europe in 2011. The company said Dec .6 that the building would be located near Zawiszy Square, between Chmielna Street and Jerozolimskie Avenue. Construction is expected...
Floors (OG) 68


















architect Andrzej Wyszyński
Design Team:
arch Dorota Borysiewicz
arch Andrzej Piłatowski
cooperation:
arch Maciej Zębik
arch Iwona Godlewska
arch Marta Gerczyńska
arch Maciej Główka

investor: Chmielna Develompent Sp Z.o.o
Warsaw Chmielna Str 85/87













3. Lilium Tower located near the Hotel Marriott and Oxford Tower
Investment company Lilium, one of BSR's subsidiaries, announced plans to build a 257-meter-tall skyscraper (70 floors) in the Polish capital in a EUR 260 mln investment.on Al. Jerozolimskie in Warsaw, right beside the Marriot hotel.
"As long as the the Polish property market continues to grow and developers are enjoying favorable conditions, Israeli investors will come to Poland," said Avi Friedman, economic attaché at the Israeli Embassy. He also confirmed that the economic department of the embassy continously receives inquiries from new developers regarding entering the Polish market.

Several weeks ago Israel's Lilium Company submitted an application for building conditions decision for a 257-meter building at the intersection of Jerozolimskie and Jana Pawła II avenues, next to the Marriott Hotel.

investment company Lilium&
BSR Engineering & Development Ltd. / Management

Start of construction: End of 2008
End U/C 2012

http://www.bsr-group.com/
*257 m.*:cheers:













4.Hines Tower *160m* approved
Floors (OG) 43










5.
*207m*-Jewish community-
Construction end 2011
Floors (OG) 55
he plans call for an ultra-green skyscraper that will use solar and wind power to generate its own energy.


















6 and 7 M. & J-M. Jaspers - J. Eyers & Partners
Ghelamco Poland Sp. z o.o..
Tower 1 180m
Tower 2 160m

8.
Approved
IGD Apartment House









9.Centrum Zelazna 90m
U/C









10.
North Gate 87m
U/C
















11.
U/c Apartamenty Stawki









12.
Murano
U/C









13.
Platinium Tower U/C

















14.
Rondo City









15.
Equator, Zenith, Nimbus i Cirrus









16.Park Avenue 









17.Apartamentowiec na Waliców 









18.
Pirelli Pekao 









19.
Prosta Office Center 









20.
wolska tower
150m









21.
3 Towers -Grzybowska str. 120m










22.
2x30 floors
inw: Grupo Tremón 
proj: Gołąb & Osuc









23.
Supersam









24.
Impexmetal Grzybowska str









25.
Tower Torca 
Grzybowska str









26.
Pro Urba - Inwestycja Prosta - 126m


----------



## Luxis

*NEWS & UPDATES:*

*Plac Politechniki:*









*Centrum Zelazna (92m):*










































*Inflacka TRIO Apartments:*

















































*National Stadium (EURO2012):*









*New British Embassady:*









*Mokotów:*









*Equator Office:*

























*Trinity Park:*

















*Banderii 4:*



































*Ice Arena:*









































*Apartments+hotel:*

















*Platinum Towers:*









*IGD Tower:*

















*Marina Mokotów:*

























*New Wilanow district:*

























*Dom Development:*

























































*Libeskind - Zlota 44:*









*Wolf Marszalkowska:*









*Eurocity:*









*Prosta Tower:*









*Park Pod Skocznia:*









*New districts outside center:*









^^


----------



## pescarush

amazing! you have so many projects in Warsaw!
some of them are good quality, too!


----------



## Motyv

Złota 44 and Apartamentowiec na Waliców are the best :banana:


----------



## pescarush

Lilium Tower.:cheers:


----------



## OMH

i really like the new projects in warsaw! kulczyk tower is my favorite of them,though,,,but i also like the new residentials,especially the mokotow development. overall i think warszawa has some really high quality buildings,like zlota 44,lilllium and Murano,though i think that most of the buildings have a god design,warsaw is really vooming nowadays it seems,and if it continues it'll one of the european top 3 skyscraper citys soon.


----------



## Iluminat

> kulczyk tower is my favorite of them,though,,,


It would propably change their want to hire some more known architects...


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw
*MIPIM 2008 - The world's property market in Cannes Franc*
dark red--completed
red-under construction or will be under construction in 2008
red/orange-submitted an application for building conditions decision ,approved and u/c will be in 2009-2010
pink proposed and submitted an application for building conditions decision




































New tower 350m

submitted an application for building conditions decision.
firms: Orco Property Group and Orbis hotel group
start demolishing the holiday inn as soon as the Franchise finishes at the begining of 2009 and start construction in Q2of 2009 and finish in 2012.
Its the same investors as Zlota 44 (192m U/C).


City Architect's Department, preparatory work on the development of Defilad Square.
Plans for new buildings- next to the Palace of Culture and Science (4 skyscrapers 180-220m,Buildings,street,Car-free zones )and the development of Defilad Square.
New City center in Warsaw should be ready in 2012-2015.



by Cichus1




























*
Miasteczko Wilanów*


new residential district in Wilanow _Miasteczko Wilanów_ -U/C (20 000-30 000 apartments/flats will be in 2015-2018. Now is 2 000.Construction Started in 2004)
Nowy Wilanów is among the most prestigious construction projects in Warsaw. It is a major component of Miasteczko Wilanów, a complete city district now being built from the ground up with a perfectly designed layout.Miasteczko Wilanów will combine various functions-commercial, office space, entertainment, recreational and residential. The project's developer, Prokom Investment SA, has earmarked most of the lot for residential construction.Nowy Wilanów is being built at a record speed. In March 2004, Wilanów Investments was founded and immediately organized a tender for an architectural studio to work on the area's first phase."Wilanów is a prestigious district," says Albinowski. "Miasteczko Wilanów is a prestigious urban-planning project. We want to mirror this location's character and create an elegant area that will be friendly both to the residents and the entire district. We strive to meet the requirements posed by this area's history. This is what we offer to our clients-modernity in the elegant style of Wilanów





























http://www.miasteczko-wilanow.com.pl/img_in/pol/A20_10.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://grafik.rp.pl/grafika/89442,103348,9.jpg

































































































































Złota 44 -192m, 54 fl, U/C:





































Platnium towers 85m x2 U/C:


















and Platinum Business Centre-office 167 m height changes .Atlas Estates changes application for building conditions decision.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

*Anyone have any pics of what Warsaw looked like before World War 2 ????*


----------



## Darhet

Hed_Kandi said:


> *Anyone have any pics of what Warsaw looked like before World War 2 ????*




Yes:
pre-war Warsaw 1937-1939:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=AqvfMJjJ8oE

WARSAW- History and pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543272

Warsaw 1944-1945
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187906

1900-1939:
http://www.varsaviana.com.pl/galerie.html
http://www.warszawa.przedwojenna.prv.pl/zdjecia.htm


----------



## Darhet

Kaleidoscope [*170m*] 52 Residential Floors.
Approved,construction began in 2008.

Companies involved in this Buildingro Urba
http://www.pro-urba.pl/



They bought land plot (Towarowa str./Wola district)










Next to Kaleidosope will be:

Buildings of Art Par* 220m* (Roof 180m )
next to the WTT (208m)
Floors (OG) 50
Status approved
Companies involved in this Building*
architect: M. & J-M. Jaspers - J. Eyers & Partners


Other firms: Ghelamco Poland Sp. z o.o..

They bought land plot for 35 mln $.










Status approved/Pre:


----------



## Darhet

Ring said:


> As far as I know, there were some problems with the amount of concrete needed for national stadium, but they solved the problem.


:
Small construction update:
1) Zlota 44 (192m) by Liwnik


















2) Wolf Marszalkowska (by Mt4a)


















3) Trio Apartments (by jedlinio) its the one on the right


















4) Wolf Bracka (Mt4a)


















5) Piekna 15 (by chinique)


















6) Harmony Office Center II (by Fredi)


















7) NSA building (by cichus 1)


















8) Murano Apartments (by jedlinio)


















9) JM Tower 92m (by Piett)


















10) Atrium City (by Piett)


















New project update:
1) Lubasa apartments:




































2) New skyscraper 110m








Location: http://static.flickr.com/29/54377240_35926085f1_o.jpg (in the middle, where the tree is)

3) Pekao Development skyscraper:









NEW: high resolution renders of Warsaws planned skyscrapers are available here: http://picasaweb.google.pl/roody102/Wizualizacje


----------



## Darhet

ufonut said:


> FYI.
> 
> Second line in Warsaw will have all of its walls covered with huge LCD panels. It will be the first such design in the world. Essentially once you stand on the platform you will be able to see what is going on outside just by looking at the walls ! Feeds will come from multiple high def cameras mounted outside. Weather news, advertisements as well as local and international news will also be breadcasted live.
> 
> Here are some more construction photos:
> 
> I think it's Park and Ride.



New Metro Station:


delfin_pl said:


> Słodowiec station before opening




_Warsaw Spire _- 220m (ghelamco tower)
new render...
Status pre.
Companies involved in this Building*
architect: M. & J-M. Jaspers - J. Eyers & Partners
Other firms: Ghelamco Poland Sp. z o.o..
They bought land plot for 35 mln $.










Pre:










_Lilium Tower_
Height (struct.) 257 m 843 ft
Floors (OG) 71
architect: Zaha Hadid Architects
Other firms: Lilium Polska Sp. z o.o., Ove Arup & Partners [Arup], Davis Langdon LLP.They just bought land plot and Marriot hotel- LIm building (140m) for 400 mln PLN. Israel's Lilium Company submitted an application for building conditions decision for a 257-meter (70 floors) building EUR 260 mln investment,right beside the Marriot hotel.
"As long as the the Polish property market continues to grow and developers are enjoying favorable conditions, Israeli investors will come to Poland," said Avi Friedman, economic attaché at the Israeli Embassy. He also confirmed that the economic department of the embassy continously receives inquiries from new developers regarding entering the Polish market.



















Construction end 2011/2012

_Kulczyk Investment Tower_
Height 282 m 926 ft
Floors (OG) 66
They bought land plot and submitted an application for building conditions decision.
Construction end 2011/2012










Wieżowiec Gminy Żydowskiej
_Jewish community Tower_
Height (struct.) 207 m 679 ft
Floors (OG) 55
Companies involved in this Building
architect: Architekturbüro Tadeusz Spychała
Other firms: Gmina Wyznaniowa Żydowska w Warszawie.
They submitted an application for building conditions decision.











The skyscraper would include a new house of prayer, a kosher restaurant and vast commercial space, giving Warsaw's growing Jewish community a place to expand its activities and providing a source of profit for the future.
The community is looking for investors to help fund the ambitious project.

_Hines Tower_
Status approved








Height (struct.) 160 m 525 ft
Floors (OG) 43
Companies involved in this Building
Hines Polska Sp.z o.o. acquired the land from the previous owner, American-Polish-Israeli Shalom Foundation,


Prosta Tower - 70 m U/C


----------



## Darhet

Muranów a housing estate in districts Śródmieście ( Śródmieście North )
U/C
new residential district


----------



## Luxis

Great new residential district, very elegant design, unfortunatelly they change the black elevation, but the new looks ok too


----------



## Darhet

*Top architects reshape Warsaw*
10 July 2008

WARSAW, Poland (AP) - History beat Poland's capital to a pulp in the first half of the 20th century, then patched it up with blocs of communist concrete in the second.

Now, backed by a resurgent economy, Warsaw is shaking off its socialist architectural hangover and putting forward a bold new face of glistening skyscrapers designed by some of the world's top architects.

"After two generations of the grayness of communism, Warsaw has entered a really fantastic period of a renaissance and of a dynamic new architecture," said American architect Daniel Libeskind, who designed Berlin's landmark Jewish Museum and the master plan for New York's ground zero, during a recent visit.

And much of that new architecture is coming off the drawing boards of the world's master architects. Libeskind, Iraqi-born Zaha Hadid and Chicago-based Helmut Jahn have all designed soaring glass towers that aim to reshape a Warsaw skyline long dominated by the Stalinist-era Palace of Culture.

The wedding cakelike skyscraper, an unwanted "gift" from Soviet leader Josef Stalin to Poland, served as a constant reminder to Poles of their country's satellite status toward Moscow during the Cold War.

The imposing sandy-brown tower -- reminiscent of similar socialist-realist giants in Moscow -- rises 42 stories above broad avenues lined with monotonous apartment buildings, crumbling prewar tenements and now modern glass office buildings.

Warsaw's potential to build up in the heart of the city -- an option denied most European capitals packed with gothic churches, baroque palaces and fin-de-siecle townhouses -- stems from the capital's tragic history.

Around 85 percent of Warsaw was reduced to rubble during World War II, with most of the damage coming in pitched street battles during the 1943 Warsaw Ghetto Uprising and a year later between Polish insurgents and the Nazi occupiers in the Warsaw Uprising. After crushing the 1944 revolt, the Germans systematically dynamited most of the remaining buildings and shipped the surviving residents to concentration camps.

That painful episode now allows Warsaw to develop its downtown in ways Paris, Vienna, Austria, and Prague, Czech Republic -- crammed with historic buildings -- cannot.

"Other cities weren't destroyed, and that is their advantage, but also their limitation," said Tomasz Zemla, Warsaw's deputy director of architecture and planning. "We have a different, dramatic history, but that allows us to have a whole lot more freedom in building."

And the city aims to take advantage of it.

Mayor Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz, who took office in 2006, is leading the skyscraper charge in Warsaw, and has said she wants the city "to be a place where architects from across the world and Poland compete."

"The city has great potential, and a lot of land to build on in the center," she said. "Warsaw must grow up if it wants to compete with other big European cities."

A handful of high-rise hotels and office buildings have already popped up on the city's skyline since communism's fall in 1989, giving the once flat, drab city straddling the Vistula River a modern profile and providing company in the sky for the Palace of Culture.

But the real action is just getting started.

Developers have submitted some 30 new projects for high-rises in all, although city officials estimate that only five to 10 of them will be built. Among those in the pipeline is a 1,017-foot (310-meter) giant, which is only in the initial planning stages, that would be Europe's tallest building.

Workers have already broken ground on Libeskind's sweeping glass tower that is to rise 630 feet (192 meters), just short of the Palace of Culture across the street. The architect has described the design of the 54-story apartment building as one that takes Polish history into consideration -- evoking the Polish eagle with its royal crown, a national symbol denied Poland during the communist-era Cold War. It is slated to be finished by 2010.

Not to be outdone, Hadid's Lilium Tower project recently submitted papers for the London-based architect's 788 feet (240 meter) high residential building to rise also in the central business district. Narrow at its base, the futuristic -- almost cactuslike -- glass tower bows outward around the middle before tapering off again at its peak.

"It's not a mass produced square, but actually like a flower it grows around the edges," Hadid said while presenting plans for the building in Warsaw at the end of May.

And Chicago-based architect Helmut Jahn, who built Sony Center in Berlin and One Liberty Place in Philadelphia, will submit final plans for a 525-foot (160-meter) luxury apartment tower nearby.

On the adjacent plot, city hall is expected to give the green light to Poland's Jewish community to build a 680-foot (207-meter) sail-shaped skyscraper that would be attached to the Nozyk synagogue, the only one remaining from before the war.

Those projects bode well for the ambitions of the town as it looks to leave behind the drab, flat-faced structures forced on it over 45 years of communism and take its place among Europe's leading cities.

"There are many great architects already working in Warsaw," Libeskind said. "It promises well for the city that the ambitious want to contribute."

Złota 44-54-story apartment building


----------



## etlchow

Luxis said:


> *NEWS & UPDATES:*
> 
> *New districts outside center:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


That is an old photo of Kabaty... 
I can see my ex-girlfriend's flat.


----------



## Luxis

*NEWS & UPDATES:* _part 1_

*Inflacka TRIO/Murano Apartments:*









































*Libeskind - Zlota 44:*










































*Nowogrodzka N-21:*









*Centrum Zelazna (92m):*










































*National Stadium (EURO2012):*

















*Equator Office:*









































*next to build in this complex ZENITH:*









*Hines/Murphy/Jahn 160 m:*

























*Platinum Towers:*

















*Rondo City: (first phase)*

























*and the best second phase of Rondo City (with amazing tower) - Rondo Tower: *
first building on the right side is 1 phase, others are the second

















*Hotel System:*









*New Wilanow district:*

























































































































*Dom Development:*


























































*Belvedere center:*









































*Chopin center:*









*Feniks:*









^^


----------



## Luxis

*NEWS & UPDATES:* _part 2_

*Grzybowska Park:*









































































*DBC:*









*Villa Metro:*









*Sluzewiec offices district:*









































































*Caleidoskope:*










[B]Catalina:[/B]
[img]http://www.glicek.republika.pl/2k80620asd/wawa/mokotow/P8310035.jpg

*EuroCity:*

























*Lipowy Office Park:*

















*TRIO:*

















*Kopernik:*









*EKO PARK:*

























^^


----------



## Andre_Filipe

what's the status of Libretto and Kaleidoscope?


----------



## wholagun

jayo said:


> What is the height Defilad square plan?


according to this site the 6 planned buildings will range from 120-300m.

As for me, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Luxis

_*UPDATE:*_

*Zlota 44:*



















*TRIO Apartments:*










*Chopin Center:*




























*Legia Warszawa Stadium:*










spider  :









*Catalina Office Center:*





































*Kulczyk Holding Tower:*










*Centrum Żelazna:*




























*National Stadium (Euro2012):*










*Mennica:*










*Mennica 2 (by architektonik)  :*










*Wolf Marszalkowska:*










*BTD Office Center:*





































*Science Center "Kopernik":*




























*Poleczki Business Park:*










*Platinum Towers:*



















*Atelier Residence:*



















*Dom Development:*










*Wolf Bracka:*




























*Zebra Tower:*










*Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia:*




























*Apartamenty Panska:*



















*Inflacka:*


----------



## DocentX

*The National Stadium*





























*Legia Warsaw stadium*










*Metro - second line - construction should start soon - central part of the second line shall be ready in 2013/2014*



















First line + planned second line (on the right Warsaw metro plans before the second world war) :











*Revitalization of Vistula bulevars*














































*Zebra Tower*




























*Plac Unii* - construction of the tower should start at the begining of 2010






































*Trio apartments*



















*Zelazna center*





























*Dom development*










*Platinium Towers*
















































*Museum of Contemporary Art* - final project










*Museum of Polish Jews*





































*Copernicus Center - modern museum of science*





































*Chopin museum and Chopin Center*































*The National Temple of Divine Providence*

































































*Warszawa Zachodnia (Warsaw West) train station* - should be ready in 2012




























*Warszawa Wschodnia (Warsaw East) train station* - should be ready in 2012




























*Warsaw Stadium train station* (near the Euro 2012 Stadium  :cheers: ) - should be ready in 2012



















*Warsaw Okecie airport underground train terminal* - should be ready in 2012










*Warsaw Powisle train station *- recently revitalized




























*Warsaw Ochota train station* - recently revitalized










*Crown Square*



















*Eko Park*



















*Menolly*



















*Renovation of the older towers*










*Atelier residence*



















*Wolf Marszalkowska*




























*Various investments - Sluzewiec office district*

Horizon Plaza



















Platinium Business Park



















Park Postepu



















Trinity Park III



















Adgar Plaza



















Marynarska Point 



















New City





























*Triton Park*










*Panska apartments*



















*Vector*










*Catalina Office building*










*Prosta Tower*



















*Europark Sobieski*



















*Wolf Bracka*



















*Miasteczko Wilanow*














































*New project for Norblin Factory*



















*New hotel near the airport*



















*New trains for Warsaw*










*New trams for Warsaw*



















*Renovation of W-Z artery*



















*Some examples of roads investments*

Home Army Road










Northern Bridge - under construction


----------



## DJRexxx

:drool:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow...just wow :drool:


----------



## grochu

massive number of investitions. just wow!


----------



## DocentX

grochu said:


> massive number of investitions. just wow!


Let's hope there will be more and more :cheers:


----------



## Sylver

Are all of those projects going to be built? What is going on with Zlota 44 and Plac Defilad?


----------



## Verwolff

Sylver said:


> Are all of those projects going to be built? What is going on with Zlota 44 and Plac Defilad?


Hopefully soon or later all of this will be built. :banana: 

Currently Zlota 44 is suspended for undefinied time due to ORCO bankruptcy (or bad financial condintion - I am not sure). Any investments on Pl. Defilad are ready to be built at the moment.


----------



## WMS

Luxis said:


> _*UPDATE:*_
> 
> *Mennica:*
> 
> http://i30.tinypic.com/4shd74.jpg


It is my old vision, not an official design.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Uptade 1:*

*Dom Development:*



Petr said:


> zdjęcia z 15.10.09
> 
> Pogoda nas nie rozpieszcza, ale warto zobaczyć efekt po demontażu części płotów.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> szkoda, że te płyty będą tylko na krótkim odcinku Grzybowskiej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elewacja od strony parku również zapowiada się ciekawie zwłaszcza w kontekście zieleni.


*Prosta Tower [70m]*











oralB said:


>





Lary said:


> TU:


*Wolf Bracka*



Biuranetwawa said:


>





Art79 said:


>


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Uptade 2:*

*Zebra Tower*



Biuranetwawa said:


>





Biuranetwawa said:


>


*[Wola] Centrum Żelazna/JM Tower [92m]*



jazzman said:


> A jednak...





Qracz3k said:


> Pojawiło się też coś takiego (a przynajmniej wcześniej tego nie dostrzegłem)





Piett said:


>


*Crown Square*



oralB said:


>





Biuranetwawa said:


>


*Apartamenty Pańska*



oralB said:


>


*Centrum Chopinowskie*



Sławek;44293840 said:


> Troszkę dzisiejszych widoczków


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Uptade 3:*

*Centrum Nauki "Kopernik"*



cichus1 said:


> zdjecia z budowy z przed kilku dni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciekawostka, ściana z gliny od strony rzeki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panorama1
> 
> panorama2
> 
> panorama3
> 
> panorma4





Paolo said:


> Z wczoraj z BUWu:


*Wolf Marszałkowska*



Biuranetwawa said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Warsaw is still build. That's very good. I think from 2012 Warsaw will be capital of the Europe. Maybe it's so funny. Warsaw is a leader in Middle-East Europe(without Germany unfortunately) Warsaw's got potiential and can't waste it. Warsaw is in the centre of Europe. In few years will be the one of the most developed city in Europe I think. Good luck Warsaw.

PS. Sorry for my English


----------



## wholagun

^^ 2nd post and already shows promise. You should go and share those ideas with fellow Europeans, I'm sure they're happily agree with you.


----------



## DocentX

*Twarda Tower*

construction site is beeing prepared, the construction is due to start early 2010



















visualizations:




























*Metro - second line* - the construction is due to start in 2010 (will be ready in 2013)


----------



## Ukraine

wow my brain just blew off with all of these projects U/C
in the last pics, these commie blocks are really ruining downtown Warsaw and I hope they destroy them soon. 
Once again, Good job Poland! :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*A2 motorway* will conect Warsaw with the Western Europe (will be ready before Euro 2012 - constr should start soon) :










*Warsaw ring* - some parts are under constr (whole northen part of the ring shall be ready before Euro 2012, part of southern ring will be ready as well)





































*Train line connecting Warsaw airport with the city center* - missing railroad will be constructed before Euro 2012 










underground station - Okecie airport










*New Warsaw's airport in Modlin (mainly for low cost carriers)* - will be ready for Euro 2012



















*National stadium*










*Legia stadium*










*Prosta Tower*










*JM Tower*










*Zebra Tower*










*Musem of Polish Jews*














































*Polish Army Museum*























































*Museum of the Polish history* - will be localized above Lazienkowska road - there is an international contest for the final design










*New Warsaw University buildings*




























*The National Temple of Divine Providence*



















*Dom Development apartments*










*Menolly apartments*



















*'Copernicus' science museum*



















*Wolf Marszalkowska*










*Wolf Bracka*










*Grzybowski square* in the city center will be revitalized next year:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wooooow! I thought Warsaw was only getting some highrises and skyscrapers but from what I've seen here I gotta say this city will be the pearl of Eastern Europe in the near future! Congratulations to Warsaw, I wish Cracow was getting 1/10th of it


----------



## Misiek

Nuclear power plant in the middle of the residential neighbourhood, isn't it harmful? hno:


----------



## Dzwonsson

Oh my g-d, could you guys stop giving a shit about comparing the construction to an reactor? I know this project is really controversial and for some looks a little bit odd, but only first hundred posts including those jokes were cool, fun and everyone was cachinnating and you have to know guys what does 'enough' mean. :no:


----------



## rychlik

I think this will be one of the greatest churches in Europe and I absolutely love the design.


----------



## Sponsor

I'm not original saying it's simply disgusting design but do we really need that big church to pray? Actually we don't even need church to do so.


----------



## rychlik

Sponsor said:


> I'm not original saying it's simply disgusting design but do we really need that big church to pray? Actually we don't even need church to do so.


You should be proud of your Catholic heritage!!!!! It's about prestige!! 
In other European cities they are building mosques to accomodate their Muslims invaders. :cheers:
Sleep on that!!


----------



## Urbanista1

I've seen some pics of the interior and must say it's very impressive. This is more than a church though, it's a cultural centre that extols Poland's cultural virtues. Yes, Poland does build lots of churches, but it's better than all the casinos they build in Canada.


----------



## Elkhanan1

rychlik said:


> You should be proud of your Catholic heritage!!!!! It's about prestige!!
> In other European cities they are building mosques to accomodate their Muslims invaders. :cheers:
> Sleep on that!!


Kind of looks like a mosque though.



Urbanista1 said:


> I've seen some pics of the interior and must say it's very impressive. This is more than a church though, it's a cultural centre that extols Poland's cultural virtues. Yes, Poland does build lots of churches, but it's better than all the casinos they build in Canada.


Who's building casinos in Canada?


----------



## city_thing

That church looks more like a Mosque.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Sponsor said:


> I'm not original saying it's simply disgusting design but do we really need that big church to pray? Actually we don't even need church to do so.


Don't bring religious debate or critique into this. Pundits are not welcome, especially when it comes to people's beliefs.


----------



## Triple G

What is the status on the following projects:


1. Zlota 44

2. Kulczyk Tower

3. Jewish Tower

4. Lilium

5. Modlin Airport


----------



## Verwolff

Triple G said:


> What is the status on the following projects:
> 1. Zlota 44
> 2. Kulczyk Tower
> 3. Jewish Tower
> 4. Lilium
> 5. Modlin Airport


Złota 44 - on hold
Kulczyk Tower - only parcel was bought
Jewish Tower - no investor
Lilium - parcel bought and architectural permission (WZ) is granted, still no building permission
Modlin Airport - building permission is granted and construction tenders were announced
You can always check this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323 for every month updated info.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*A new tower project in the Wola district!*

Liberty Tower

Height: 100 m

Architect: APA Kuryłowicz & Associates/Costas Kondylis Desgin 

End of construction: May/September 2013


----------



## LoveAgent.

Oh, and I almost forgot... another proposed tower in the very center of Warsaw 

*Nowogrodzka 31 (92,7 m)*


----------



## lukaszek89

We have the winner of international competition (UIA patronate) for the design of a Museum of Polish History in Warsaw. Some says it's big dissapointment ...


----------



## wholagun

^^ it depends, what did the competitions designs look like?


----------



## lukaszek89

Some of them

Stefan i Ewa Kuryłowicz










Jems Architekci









Jakub Krzyczkowski 









Architects Teehouse









Here you can find out more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634424&page=13


----------



## wholagun

shit the worst design won.


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Tell me about it... 

BTW - there is a new render of the Warsaw Spire


----------



## wholagun

what was the selection committee's justification for this design?


----------



## LoveAgent.

The new headquarters of the Polish Post (130 m)


----------



## dawayne

*@sieradzanin1* great update 

A few more investment

*Modernization Grzybowska Square:*



























by Pedroni

*District 19*































































by rybenbaum

*Wilanów Office Park *













































from the official site


----------



## sieradzanin1

sieradzanin1 said:


> *Prudential *
> Renovation start : 2010 , end 2012
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prudential_building_in_Warsaw
> 
> http://www.tvnwarszawa.pl/-1,165641..._pozwoleniemremont_moze_ruszac,wiadomosc.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project :*











:banana::banana:




Mt4a said:


> Eee tam zaraz brak, są zdjęcia.
> Dzisiaj godzina 15:30, nie cackali się z tymi barierkami.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Copernicus Science Center*

























































martm said:


> z wczoraj





suwak said:


> Podoba mi się ta elewacja planetarium.
> Fotka z niedzieli:





timit said:


> z 1.08.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'piekne' skrzynki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodam jeszcze, że świetnie prezentuje się po zmroku od strony Powiśla


----------



## LoveAgent.

Zebra Tower (completed)



Pstrykacz said:


>





umcy91 said:


>


----------



## grochu

First pic is cool - shows some differences: grey building and ZT, Solaris and Jelcz (buses) and at least - cabrio and old VW 
Imho Zebra looks even better, than it`s own renders - little bit too glassy, but elegant as hell!


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw metro* - constr of second line




























*Warsaw - new trams*










*Twarda Tower* 160m - under const




























*Warsaw Spire* 220m - const is due to start soon, will be ready till 2013














































*Pro Urba complex* - proposed




























*Prosta Tower* - under const





































*Zebra Tower*










*"Plac Unii" mid rise *- const was officialy started 














































*Polish Jews Museum*




























*Legia Warsaw stadium*




























*National stadium*




























*Warsaw's ring*























































*Northern Bridge*


----------



## DocentX

*'Copernicus' center (Museum of Science)*









































































*Museum of Polish Jews*


----------



## DocentX

*Miasteczko Wilanow*


----------



## DocentX

Construction of fast train connection between Warsaw's Chopin Airport and the city center :























































Should be ready at the end of next year.


----------



## rychlik

So in addition to the new subway line they're building fast train connection? Great. I think Warsaw is the biggest construction site in Europe. Toronto only has a bus connection going to the airport.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Prosta Tower [70m]*

by sojuz
















































































:banana:


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Senator*












zbylu86 said:


> z dzisiaj


----------



## sieradzanin1

*New House Jablkowskich*












suwak said:


> Z przed godziny:


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Foksal residence :*












ArJ said:


>


----------



## DocentX

CloserToTheSky said:


> Are some monuments of architecture restored now in Warsaw?


If you are interested in restorations in Polish cities including Warsaw, check this link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222812&page=25


----------



## LoveAgent.

Platinium Business Park 5




















By Bastian.


----------



## DocentX

*Equator Office*



















*Karolkowa Business Park*



















*Koneser *
































































*Harmony Office Center *





































*Wilanow office center*










*Green Corner*










*Park West*










*Wolf Bracka*


----------



## LoveAgent.

Grzybowski Square night shots by tomasz32 



tomasz32 said:


> Moje wczorajsze.:cheers:





tomasz32 said:


> :banana:




:cheers2:


----------



## slodziak




----------



## rychlik

*That's a beautiful square in a great setting (the Church).*


----------



## DocentX

Some new Warsaw's panoramas by Filosss - you can see some new investments here like Zebra or Prosta Towers :


----------



## rychlik

^^

The building on the left is one of the best looking skyscrapers in Europe but it's a shame it's off to the side.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

LoveAgent. said:


> Grzybowski Square night shots by tomasz32


The square looks really classy. :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

New fantastic tourist attraction in Warsaw :

*Copernicus Science Center* - one of the most modern museums of science in Europe was officialy opened :cheers:


----------



## drowningman666

beautiful :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*New master plan for Warsaw's Defilad square has been approved* :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## dino2010

*208m for Warsaw ?* 



































































































































































_ŹRÓDŁO: www.onebynine.com_

:cheers:


----------



## Locke

WOW! Spectacular! Way to go Warsaw!

And LOVE that masterplan!!!

Well done!


----------



## novaguy

Fantastic design,where exactly is it?


----------



## (Prz(Y)byL)

Świętokrzyska/Marszałkowska


----------



## DocentX

dino2010 said:


> *208m for Warsaw ?*


The project is just a vision without much chance for realization, however, in some old plan of central Warsaw redevelopment, city authorities were giving green light for a skyscraper on this plot (number 5 on the pic below) :


----------



## Eno

Breathtaking design and wonderful location. Hopefully it will happen at some point.


----------



## rychlik

Who released this design if everyone in Warsaw is saying it won't happen?

Concerning Defilad Square, when will work officially begin?


----------



## LoveAgent.

New fountain opened yesterday near the Royal Castle and the old town :cheers2:


----------



## LoveAgent.

New desgin announced today for Sinfonia Varsovia Center won by Austrian architects Atelier Thomas Pucher ZT GMBH in international architectural competition. The desgin beat the studio of Zaha Hadid wich took the 2nd place in the competition.


----------



## wholagun

^^ what a crap exterior design


----------



## Cracovia

The model does not show project well. The wall will be suspended 3m above the ground meaning any one can walk under it, it will be translucent and it will be amazing walking under it and entering the beautifull gardens and beautifull old buildings, though i will admit it is a very brave choice.


----------



## DocentX

LoveAgent. said:


> New desgin announced today for Sinfonia Varsovia Center won by Austrian architects Atelier Thomas Pucher ZT GMBH in international architectural competition. The desgin beat the studio of Zaha Hadid wich took the 2nd place in the competition.


The interior of the concert hall looks amazing :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Beautiful projects from Warsaw getting posted every couple of days :cheers:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*THE RESULTS OF THE COMPETITION FOR NEW SINFONIA VARSOVIA*

I PRIZE - – 200.000 PLN FCH013 Atelier Thomas Pucher ZT GMBH, Graz, Austria

II PRIZE – 68 666,66 PLN SVU937 Zaha Hadid Architects, London, UK

II PRIZE – 68 666,66 PLN BML468 Hermanowicz Rewski Architekci Sp. J., Warszawa, Polska

II PRIZE - 68 666,66 PLN K2M7R2 Mąka Sojka Architekci sp. z o.o., Warszawa, Polska



EQUAL RANK DISTINCTIONS 25 000 PLN

ALL782 Atelier Lorentzen, Arkitektfirmaet Langkilde, Kopenhagen, Danmark

GSK683 Krzysztof Banaszewski, Małgorzata Kuciewicz, Simone De Iacobis, Warszawa, Polska

SVR900 RE S.C. Piotr Michalewicz, Mateusz Tański, Warszawa, Polska

JMC999 AMC – Andrzej M. Chołdzyński Sp. z o.o., Warszawa, Polska

CDG690 Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos SLP, Madrid, Spain

NLK020 Bordas Es Pem Epitesziroda KFT., Budapest, Hungary


Source - http://www.sinfoniavarsovia.org/konkurs/


----------



## grochu

About the fountain: The show could realy cope wihtout Lady gaga in it, but those visualistation, downtown especially, just rocks! 
I`m really amazed with possibilities this tool got - keep on going warsaw!


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw water boulevard* - const will start soon





































*Warsaw new fountain between Old Town and Vistula river* - will be one of the most modern in Europe 

scroll --->





































*One of the vistula bridge got new light* :


----------



## Eno

Loving it.


----------



## LoveAgent.

A project for a 200m skyscraper has been approved by the Regional Directorate of Environment. The Tower would be located on the Vistula riverside (vis a vis the National Stadium).


----------



## LoveAgent.

Some fresh stuff from the city 

*Chmielna st. modernization new project:*






































*Czerniakowski Harbour redevelopment:*











*Central Railway station renovation: *



morris71 said:


> Coraz jaśniej świeci


Inside:



























by morris71









by FauxNews










*Prosta Tower*



morris71 said:


> Z dzisiaj



+ bonus

Nowy Swiat st. Christmas Lights 2010










:|


----------



## madridhere

Lovely projects for Warsaw. Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Warszawa - Stolica Unii Europejskiej :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

The Chmielna St. revitalization looks great. 
Is Prosta actually attached to the other building?


----------



## Eno

Can't get enough of this place. Lovely stuff being planned all around.


----------



## katia72

Imagine the city in 10 years...!!! 

P.S.
I love the fountain project :applause:


----------



## infolex

In my opinion, Warsaw before ww2 was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better. Pity it was totally destroyed :<


----------



## Marbur66

LoveAgent. said:


> Nowy Swiat st. Christmas Lights 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|


I love this pic! :cheers:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Warsaw Central Station.*

Before & After:

scroll -->


Pstrykacz said:


>


Photo by Pstrykacz.


----------



## TwItCH

It's getting there!


----------



## DocentX

Construction of Zlota 44 by Libeskind will restart in January :cheers::cheers::cheers:



















Warsaw Spire :




























JM Tower:










Twarda Tower:



















Museum of Polish Jews :




























National stadium :










Legia Warsaw stadium:










Bracka department store :


----------



## rychlik

Glad to hear about Zlota 44. Will be one of the best skyscrapers in Europe.
Is Ghelamco designed by a Polish co.?


----------



## DocentX

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

*Property player Orco returns from crisis*

December 10, 2010










*A plan to build Warsaw’s tallest apartment building is rising from the dead - marking its return with a sound and light show on Friday night, to enliven the city’s gloomy downtown.*

*Zlota 44 - a 190m tower, designed by celebrity, Polish-born architect Daniel Libeskind - has sat unfinished for two years, after property developer Orco ran into trouble during the financial crisis. Now Orco says the financing is in place, along with a new construction permit.* That should mean the building can grow to its planned 55 stories, from its current 18, providing evidence of the resurgence in the Polish property market.

Orco was one of the highest profile victims of the economic crisis and the real estate crash in central Europe, and it had to seek protection from creditors in a French court. Back in Warsaw, its problems were compounded when a local court revoked the building permit for Zlota 44, following complaints from neighbours.

“We look a lot better than we did two years ago,” Jean-François Ott (pictured right, with Libeskind) tells beyondbrics. Earlier this year, Orco rescheduled about €400m in bonds until 2020 and now has a more manageable cashflow. Ott says that, once completed, Zlota 44 will earn Orco €200m ($265m).

The completion of the project will also come as a relief to the investors who have put money down for 88 of the tower’s 251 luxury flats.

Ott is also selling the Sky Office Building in Düsseldorf for as much as €140m, as part of the company’s general retreat from secondary cities to focus on capitals like Berlin, Warsaw, Prague and Budapest.

Orco, which is based in Luxembourg, hopes to sell about €300m in property next year, up from €200m this year and Ott is planning to double the company’s rental income to €200m over the next four years.

Ott, who faced a rebellion from minority shareholders last year, still owns about 2 per cent of the company, with a further 10 per cent in warrants, and says he does not sense any risk to his control of the developer he founded in 1991.


----------



## LoveAgent.

rychlik said:


> Glad to hear about Zlota 44. Will be one of the best skyscrapers in Europe.
> Is Ghelamco designed by a Polish co.?


 It's desgined by the belgian studio M. & J-M. Jaspers - J. Eyers & Partners.
http://www.jaspers-eyers.be/


----------



## Piotrek_409

Doea anyone knows what is the current status of 'business garden' project in Warsaw?

The construction was suppose to be started in April 2010 however there was no progress since then. As far as I know Cushman already found some tenants, should we expect the project to enter construction phase in q2 2011?

http://www.urbanity.pl/budynek4403/business-garden


----------



## Jim856796

Now how is a new central staton going to be built on the site of the current one?


----------



## janc

Piotrek_409 said:


> Doea anyone knows what is the current status of 'business garden' project in Warsaw?
> 
> The construction was suppose to be started in April 2010 however there was no progress since then. As far as I know Cushman already found some tenants, should we expect the project to enter construction phase in q2 2011?
> 
> http://www.urbanity.pl/budynek4403/business-garden


Building status: planned with construction permit. Building completion date: Q2 2012.


----------



## Iluminat

Jim856796 said:


> Now how is a new central staton going to be built on the site of the current one?


Hopefully it won't happen


----------



## DocentX

*Wolf Bracka*


----------



## systema magicum

great projects!!!


----------



## rychlik

Iluminat said:


> Hopefully it won't happen


They need something *new *there.


----------



## Iluminat

^^No, not really we already have a big mall right next to it so we don't need another one instead of a train station...


----------



## Jim856796

^^I was trying to say that Warsaw needs a brand new railway station.


----------



## butch83

If it'd be same project with better materials - why not. New Project - over my dead body


----------



## Cracovia

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I was trying to say that Warsaw needs a brand new railway station.


To be honest im quite a fan of the station  so it should stay providing its modernised with style and looked after well.


----------



## janc

If you look at the "brand new" train halls @ E-65 which are u/m atm, especially the smaller ones with uuuuugly design (yellow fences, blue "additives", bad layed cobblestones etc) buliding a new train station might be risky.


----------



## nikole95.7

DocentX said:


> here's a link to thread, where You can find REAL projects in Warsaw:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=67412&page=24
> 
> :cheers:


Aside from whether these projects are up to date or not, I havan't heared of Massive Design Tower which looks like designed for HongKong or any other far east country. It would be a nice piece of architecture surrounded by boxes


----------



## lukaszek89

Prosta Tower:



morris71 said:


> Today


----------



## rychlik

awesome


----------



## Eno

Utter beauty. :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44* reactivation :cheers:


----------



## panthiocodin

thanks god! I have been waiting for that moment for so long! spectacular staff!!!


----------



## Darhet

New district, close to downtown.
XIX dzielnica:


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

DocentX said:


> *Zlota 44* reactivation :cheers:


oow god the tower at that board is great good addition to the skyline :banana:


----------



## Deo

*Modernization of the central railway station - Warszawa Centralna*

















*By Pstrykacz*

















*By Solidium*

















*By grzechool*

















*By Sławek*









































*By FauxNews*


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw metro/subway* - second line under construction :


----------



## DocentX

*BMW-designed metro system coming to Warsaw*

Wednesday, 2 February 2011










A set of new metro trains partially designed by BMW are to go into service in Warsaw.

Siemens confirmed February 2 that its new Inspiro trains, a project of BMW Group DesignworksUSA, will begin rolling out to the Polish city next year as part of a revamp of transport systems to cater for an increasing number of passengers.

*A total of 35 of the units will be installed on both Line 1 and the new east-to-west Line 2, which is currently under construction and expected to be complete in 2013.*

BMW, which began working on the project last year, says that the new trains are designed to make cities more competitive, pointing out that with the rapid urbanization of more areas, "towns and cities will secure advantages through the quality of their transportation systems."

Thus, the new Inspiro trains offer some unique features, such as a tree-like handrail with "branches" to hold onto, which changes color to change the interior of the carriage depending on daylight conditions - cold light in the morning and warm red light in the evening, reflecting the day underground.

BMW also says the the new door-light graphics, which provide passengers with information on the remaining boarding time, improves the flow of people getting on and off the train, reducing the amount of time that trains must spend in stations.

It is hoped that the new trains, which can run at up to 90 km/h, will ease the current congestion on Warsaw's subway system, which saw ridership triple between 1998 and 2008 to over 126 million passengers a year.


----------



## rychlik

Awesome. BMW subway.


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*




























*Plac Unii*




























*Twarda 2/4*





































*Prosta Tower*



















*JM Tower*










*National Stadium*





































*Legia Warsaw stadium*


----------



## Deo

*Modernization of the central railway station - Warszawa Centralna*

























*By Sławek*


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Oow yea it needs modernization 
The colums have 2 colors...


----------



## dino2010

*TEMPLE OF DIVINE PROVIDANCE*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Tvk6S34Cw










_Photo by Pstrykacz:_









*NEW HEADQUARTERS TP S.A*



























_Photos by Braintree_


















*OFFICE OXYGEN*














































*"NEW HOUSE JABŁKOWSKICH"*




























_Photos by Piotrek00_




































*GREEN CORNER SKANSKA*






















































_
Photos by Qracz3k:_




















*OFFICE UNIDEVELOPMENT - GRZYBOWSKA 81* 













































_Photo by Pstrykacz:_









2011.01









*OFFICE FENIKS*










*ZELAZNA / JM TOWER 92m*

_Photo by Nightcom:_


















_Photo by HUBI:_


















*PROSTA TOWER 70m*

_Photo by HUBI:_



























*TWARDA 2/3 | HINES TOWER 160m*










_Photo by HUBI:_













































*SZEMBERKA SQUARE*


----------



## LoveAgent.

New renders of the Polish Telecommunication (TP S.A.) & Orange office complex 









big--->http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/9074/miasteczko.jpg









big--->http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6262/miasteczko2.jpg


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*










*Twarda Tower*










*Warsaw Spire*



















*Plac Unii*




























*Prosta Tower*










*JM Tower*










*Warszawa hotel* - modernization



















*Central train station* - modernization





































*National stadium*



















*Legia stadium*


----------



## Vlad8

heh,Warsaw has so many ongoing projects!
and they all look great,keep up the good work.


----------



## dino2010

Future

*Sienna Towers + Kaleidoscope*


























old









*Sobieski Tower*









*Prosta II Tower* - old


----------



## rychlik

Sienna+Kaleidoscope look fantastic. Too good to pass up. Since the economies are picking up I hope this gets built fast.
Sobieski looks awesome too. Have a shot of Sobieski vodka on me.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

You have some scales heights?


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Kaleidoscope (somethinig between 160-190 metres, and the small one 90m), Sienna Towers 2x 130m and 85 metres, Prosta II Tower (Spinaker is the new name) is about 160 metres. The hight of Sobieski Tower is not known yet. All these projects (except Kaleidoscope) are from Ghelamco who's also building the Warsaw Spire nearby and where shown at this year's exhibition in Cannes.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Oh very nice towers indeed.


----------



## dino2010

*Complex ProUrba*

Stage 3

















Stage 4









Stage 5









Stage 6









*Ghelamco buildings*










*Museum of Polish Jews history*


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw Spire is excellent.


----------



## DocentX

*Copernicus center*


----------



## rekinn

*Ghelamco 1 x 85m i 2 x 130 m*










*Business Garden*
























































































































Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

I see a fourth tower much taller as the other 1. Is that part of another development?


----------



## LoveAgent.

yes.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Business Garden*










by Pstrykacz



Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## Ulv

del


----------



## katia72

http://m.onet.pl/_m/034438932bd2218c951a07ac6fa27daf,20,53.jpg

I love this project - Port Praski...exactly what Warszawa need


----------



## DocentX

Great video - Warsaw from the air with Zlota 44 renders :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Warszawa looks really cool in this video. The render looks great.
(by the way, how do you post a YouTube video on here?)


----------



## rychlik

A few projects that are being "planned":









Lillium Tower










Jewish building.









Kulczyk Tower


What's the status on these buildings? I really want to see Lillium built.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

I am not 100% sure, but from what I remember, from the 3 towers that you listed only Lillium might be realized. The other two are cancelled. I think that the Kulczyk Tower, was sold to another investor and the design and height changed quite a lot.


----------



## rychlik

These 2 are just "visions". Hopefully they will turn into something.


















Swietokrzyska Tower



















Grunwaldzki Tower


----------



## rychlik

BG_PATRIOT said:


> I am not 100% sure, but from what I remember, from the 3 towers that you listed only Lillium might be realized. The other two are cancelled. I think that the Kulczyk Tower, was sold to another investor and the design and height changed quite a lot.


I see. Maybe the Kulczyk Tower will be built but under a different name.


----------



## rychlik

What do people think of this? New building in historical part of Warsaw. I like it.




























http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,34862,9922803.html?i=0


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44 *

by dredu :



















by Hubi :


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw Spire* :

by Pstrykacz :












HUBI said:


> Fotorelacja z dziś. Trwa wylewanie ścianek szczelinowych , dziś o godzinie 15 ostro lał się beton .


*Plac Unii* :



Piotrek00 said:


> Trochę ode mnie z przed kilku dni:


*Twarda Tower* :



Liwnik said:


> Kilka zdjęć:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria:http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=249048


*Central Train Station*:























































*Metro* :











































































robbo2k said:


> Stadion na dziś


*National Stadium* :






























rakim said:


> virtual tour: http://www.stadionnarodowy.org.pl/index.php?pid=1413


source : http://forsal.pl/grafika/531497,745...w_warszawie_prawie_gotowe_zobacz_zdjecia.html


----------



## sieradzanin1

*WARSAW | Port Praski | App*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422076

Height : 100m 120m 140m 160 m - apartaments, hotel and 2 x of the office







































karawana said:


>





karawana said:


> złaszcza z takim widokiem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budynek ikona


----------



## Durin

Wow. Fantastic progress in Poland, and amazing architecture as well! Also really impressed with all reconstruction I saw in another thread going on at almost all the big train stations in the country. 

Finally that well deserved economic boom in Poland that once made so many Poles come to Ireland, however we didn't manage to invest our fortunes half as well as you seem to be doing :bash:


----------



## rychlik

The look of the office buildings is quite ordinary. Have the specific designs been chosen for those buildings?


----------



## DocentX

rychlik said:


> The look of the office buildings is quite ordinary. Have the specific designs been chosen for those buildings?


Rather not - there still can be some changes in the vision - here you have article in Polish :

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...zecie_centrum_Warszawy__Prace_ruszaja_za.html


----------



## DocentX

*Port Praski* :









































































*PHN Tower* in the city center :










they will demolish this building to construct the tower :










article in Polish:

http://wyborcza.pl/1,91446,10017639,MSP__Debiut_Grupy_PHN_w_ciagu_kilku_miesiecy.html


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

DocentX said:


> *PHN Tower* in the city center :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will demolish this building to construct the tower :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> article in Polish:
> 
> http://wyborcza.pl/1,91446,10017639,MSP__Debiut_Grupy_PHN_w_ciagu_kilku_miesiecy.html


Wasn't this tower called Dipservice or something like that?

EDIT: Yup, I was right. Great looking tower. Good to see it go ahead :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

^^You're right

FUSION: Towarzystwo Obrotu Nieruchomościami Agro, Dipservice, COBO i Składnica Księgarskia became *P*olski *H*olding *N*ieruchomosci


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

lukaszek89 said:


> ^^You're right
> 
> FUSION: Towarzystwo Obrotu Nieruchomościami Agro, Dipservice, COBO i Składnica Księgarskia became *P*olski *H*olding *N*ieruchomosci



Thanks for the confirmation. I am glad that they will build this tower. The design is pretty good and height is decent aswell kay:


----------



## 3bg-izi

^^

Is it approved?


----------



## LoveAgent.

Yes, but we have to wait for the final desgin and the height has been reduced to 260m.


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## 3bg-izi

LoveAgent. said:


> Yes, but we have to wait for the final desgin and the height has been reduced to 260m.


Thanks for the clarification. Great news for Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## UrbanNikon

Very nice :O)


----------



## dino2010

PHN Tower 150


----------



## 3bg-izi

PHN Tower is the one on the left right? What is the name of the one on the right?


----------



## lukaszek89

^^ it will be also tower by PHN (Polski Holding Nieruchomosci)

Kaskada building will be demolished:


















by ahojMEDIA


----------



## rychlik

No way! They're going to demolish it? Hehehehe.


----------



## wholagun

shit, they have so many ugly buildings to demolish and they choose this one......????


----------



## Iluminat

It's the second ugly building from the '90 to be demolished in central Warsaw 
I like this trend :yes:


----------



## delfin_pl

I hope they will spare Ilmet cause I love this building but I heard they are to demolish it too


----------



## Marbur66

^^

WTF? Why are they demolishing _these_ buildings? In a city full of commieblocks that ruin a skyline, they should concentrate on blowing _those_ up. hno:


----------



## lukaszek89

probably because they are the owners of the ground... and want to build something higher/bigger...


----------



## LoveAgent.

For me that's a stupid idea. Behind the Kaskada Building there is enough free space to build another building.


----------



## Marbur66

LoveAgent. said:


> For me that's a stupid idea. Behind the Kaskada Building there is enough free space to build another building.


And, the Kaskada building actually looks nice and modern. Seems like a waste to demolish it.


----------



## rychlik

Marbur66 said:


> ^^
> 
> WTF? Why are they demolishing _these_ buildings? In a city full of commieblocks that ruin a skyline, they should concentrate on blowing _those_ up. hno:


Hehehehehehehehehe :cheers::horse:


----------



## rychlik

But Kaskada isn't that bad, to be honest.


----------



## Iluminat

Marbur66 said:


> And, the Kaskada building actually looks nice and modern. Seems like a waste to demolish it.


Design is already outdated actually, especially the roof and glass looks rather cheap.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Oh dear, Warsaw!

Astonishing projects of skyscrapers, but such a lack of attention for midrise/lowrise buildings. To demolish this well made kaskada-building is a big mistake.


----------



## wholagun

Iluminat said:


> Design is already outdated actually, especially the roof and glass looks rather cheap.


relative to what - New York, Chicago? Warsaw has no shortage of f-ugly grey decrepit buildings.


----------



## rychlik

wholagun said:


> relative to what - New York, Chicago? Warsaw has no shortage of f-ugly grey decrepit buildings.


When were you there last? You exagerate.


----------



## wholagun

i exgerate??? dude look at the photos from the Stadion Narodowy thread. Sssoooo many commie blocks, and, empty spaces in the city center.


----------



## rychlik

wholagun said:


> i exgerate??? dude look at the photos from the Stadion Narodowy thread. Sssoooo many commie blocks, and, empty spaces in the city center.


I was there in June. The city center is quite nice. A lot of these buildings are getting a makeover or have already gotten one. All over now there is more infusion of *color*. Makes a huuuge difference. Canadian cities could take a hint. Also, Warsaw's architecture is more dynamic than any Canadian city (although Montreal is quite dynamic).

People have to stop focusing on these damn commie blocks. Warsaw and Poland are more diverse than that.


----------



## Iluminat

wholagun said:


> relative to what - New York, Chicago? Warsaw has no shortage of f-ugly grey decrepit buildings.


Warsaw have many beautiful and interesting buildings in need of renovation.



rychlik said:


> I was there in June. The city center is quite nice. A lot of these buildings are getting a makeover or have already gotten one. All over now there is more infusion of *color*. Makes a huuuge difference. Canadian cities could take a hint. Also, Warsaw's architecture is more dynamic than any Canadian city (although Montreal is quite dynamic).
> People have to stop focusing on these damn commie blocks. Warsaw and Poland are more diverse than that.


Well the city center apart from skyscrapers and some impressive buildings is rather dirty and chaotic with huge commercials covering whole facades, graffiti and bad sidewalks this areas around Plac Defilad should be representative but sadly that's not the case atm... perhaps it would be better when they realize all this huge projects starting with MoMA by Kerez.
As for the commieblock areas they are mostly rather well menaged, about 80% of buildings are already renovated for better or worse.


----------



## lukaszek89

Zlota 44

by michal 1701


----------



## rychlik

Iluminat said:


> Warsaw have many beautiful and interesting buildings in need of renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the city center apart from skyscrapers and some impressive buildings is rather dirty and chaotic with huge commercials covering whole facades, graffiti and bad sidewalks this areas around Plac Defilad should be representative but sadly that's not the case atm... perhaps it would be better when they realize all this huge projects starting with MoMA by Kerez.
> As for the commieblock areas they are mostly rather well menaged, about 80% of buildings are already renovated for better or worse.


That shit doesn't bother me. I met some Americans around Plac Defilad. They told me they thought Warsaw was great. Stop nit-picking. And believe me, Warsaw is not dirty, at least compared to a North American city. And there's less homeless people than in Toronto. 
Name me one ideal city. Even the "great" NYC has demolished beautiful art deco skyscrapers to make way for modernist structures.

Travel a little bit and then make comparisons. Don't come on here to advertise all the negativity.


----------



## bprzybysz

LoveAgent. said:


> For me that's a stupid idea. Behind the Kaskada Building there is enough free space to build another building.


And the plot behind KAskada belongs to the another developer, BBI Development, which will announce soon project of another highrise.


----------



## Iluminat

rychlik said:


> That shit doesn't bother me. I met some Americans around Plac Defilad. They told me they thought Warsaw was great. Stop nit-picking. And believe me, Warsaw is not dirty, at least compared to a North American city. And there's less homeless people than in Toronto.
> Name me one ideal city. Even the "great" NYC has demolished beautiful art deco skyscrapers to make way for modernist structures.
> Travel a little bit and then make comparisons. Don't come on here to advertise all the negativity.


Well perhaps it doesn't bother you but for me it's painful to watch every time I go there, especially that I usually enter Śródmieście from the Wola side which is probably the ugliest with some ugly workshops and huge parking lot, comperable with ugliest American cities probably. Anyway I don't see why should I compare Warsaw with... Toronto all of a sudden :dunno: Perhaps there's less homeless people but I was talking about something complitely different. Anyway I don't criticize the city as a whole but just some parts of center which in most European countries would be well-kept. At least they demolished KDT and there are some works on the sidewalks so it's already better than few years ago, but still bad.


----------



## Urbanista1

well, I agree the downtown lacks some built form cohesion and there is grafitti here and there and the more sidewalks need to be repaired and more old buildings need to be restored, it's true. But this can be said of almost any major historic world city, but Warsaw has just started to catch up. I found it fascinating and my friend from Canada said it felt very edgey and exciting, like you didn't know what you would see around the next corner...Some Varsovians might be tired by this eclectic mix, but personally I think that what damages Warsaw's appearance the most can be fixed overnight - sign, sign everywhere a f--king sign! reklamy! But now finally Warsaw is imposing huge fines on illegal signs so we can see how beautiful this city really is.

When I was in Warsaw in 1995 when the city was _really_ rundown and there was little development compared to now, I must say I found it more beautiful because there were far fewer signs and almost no grafitti - whoever imported this retarded grafitti culture to Europe should be hanged.

rychlik is comparing Warsaw to Toronto because Poles so love to compare themselves to the west and I must say in the case of Toronto I woul;d take Warsaw anyday, with our homeless people, crime, pollution and 3 hour traffic jams....of course it';s not all bad


----------



## Urbanista1

Wunderknabe said:


> Oh dear, Warsaw!
> 
> Astonishing projects of skyscrapers, but such a lack of attention for midrise/lowrise buildings. To demolish this well made kaskada-building is a big mistake.


I agree, this building greets the ground very nicely and there is plenty of empty lots in this area of Warsaw at least, wish they would lieave this building alone.


----------



## grochu

> Oh dear, Warsaw!
> 
> Astonishing projects of skyscrapers, but such a lack of attention for midrise/lowrise buildings. To demolish this well made kaskada-building is a big mistake.


IMHO it`s all because of money - it`s cheaper to demolish those ones, than buy another ground. Plus in legal aspect - it`s very tought job to replace commieblocks with someone else - you have to remove tenants to different location first...


----------



## Iluminat

^^and they all have to agree... which they never will:yes:


----------



## rychlik

Iluminat said:


> ^^and they all have to agree... which they never will:yes:


I didn't know Poland was so democratic. :lol:

In a situation like that, a dictator comes in handy.


----------



## rychlik

A reminder of this structure being built.






































This year. Not yet finished.


----------



## Iluminat

rychlik said:


> I didn't know Poland was so democratic. :lol:


You can't just move people from their property because you want to build a skyscraper there, all developed countries respect ownership rights.


----------



## DocentX

*Museum of Polish Jews 
*



michal1701 said:


> 31.08.2011





michal1701 said:


>


*Zlota 44
*


FauxNews said:


> *03.09.2011
> "Przy okazji".*





michal1701 said:


> Część pierwsza





m4rio_cg said:


> Już mi się podoba ten widok


*Twarda Tower
*


SoboleuS said:


> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob


*Warsaw Spire
*


HUBI said:


> Parę ujęć z dziś.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tyle.




*Plac Unii*



Plac Unii said:


> Nadszedł czas na kolejną galerię zdjęć z Placu Unii Lubelskiej.


*Senator Office building
*



SoboleuS said:


> By andsob


*Wola Center
*


karawana said:


> tak to ma mniej więcej wyglądać. Oficjalna nawza, jakże oryginalna - Wola Center





michal1701 said:


> 23.08.2011


*Unidevelopment office building
*











michal1701 said:


> 23.08.2011


*Wolf Bracka
*


Polex said:


>


*Equator Office
*


michal1701 said:


> 20.08.2011


*Green Corner Office
*


HUBI said:


> Następna relacja z Green Corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to tyle


*Inflandzka
*


Mruczek said:


> A oto stan inwestycji z 20 sierpnia:


----------



## dino2010

Warsaw is growing up!


----------



## Eno

Urbanista1 said:


> well, I agree the downtown lacks some built form cohesion and there is grafitti here and there and the more sidewalks need to be repaired and more old buildings need to be restored, it's true. But this can be said of almost any major historic world city, but Warsaw has just started to catch up. I found it fascinating and my friend from Canada said it felt very edgey and exciting, like you didn't know what you would see around the next corner...Some Varsovians might be tired by this eclectic mix, but personally I think that what damages Warsaw's appearance the most can be fixed overnight - sign, sign everywhere a f--king sign! reklamy! But now finally Warsaw is imposing huge fines on illegal signs so we can see how beautiful this city really is.
> 
> When I was in Warsaw in 1995 when the city was _really_ rundown and there was little development compared to now, I must say I found it more beautiful because there were far fewer signs and almost no grafitti - whoever imported this retarded grafitti culture to Europe should be hanged.
> 
> rychlik is comparing Warsaw to Toronto because Poles so love to compare themselves to the west and I must say in the case of Toronto I woul;d take Warsaw anyday, with our homeless people, crime, pollution and 3 hour traffic jams....of course it';s not all bad



Well said. BTW, Toronto's sidewalks are in extremely poor shape compared to Warsaw. Plac Defilad obviously needs redevelopment, but personally I found Warsaw's overall quality of public spaces far ahead of anything we have here in Toronto. All that Warsaw needs to do is take down the garish billboards that overtake so many buildings, but the city does look fine. No one will convince me otherwise.


----------



## lukaszek89

next page...


----------



## Eno

Looks awesome (as the photos by Paolo).


----------



## rockey9

This has been being posted since the morning by people on FB.
I don't know if anyone has put it here yet:
(seems old-ish (5 months ago:dunno
25251257


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Center for Advanced Materials and Technology (CEZAMAT)*
Construction: End of 2013
Costs: 100 mio. €











*Revitalization plans of two internal courtyards of Warsaw's University of Technology*


----------



## rychlik

Goddamit. I bow to Warsaw. Is it me, or is Warsaw getting some of the best investments in Europe? Great projects.


----------



## Eno

Yeah, I wish we had this kind of stuff in Toronto.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*News in brief* 



> *Poland selling Meble Emilia, includes prime Warsaw spot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A controlling stake in state-owned furniture company Meble Emilia is being put up for sale by the Treasury Ministry
> for zł.172.28 million. The sale will include a network of 12 furniture stores, the best-recognized of which
> is located on ul. Emilii Plater, in Warsaw’s downtown.
> 
> Built in the 1970s and nestled in between the InterContinental Hotel (164 m) and the
> Warsaw Financial Center (165 m), the store is in a prime location.
> Some experts say the new owner could replace the store with a more profitable high-rise office building.
> 
> However, construction of an office tower on the site of the building would be difficult to undertake
> because of the existence of an eight-storey apartment block that sits directly behind it.
> Construction of a large office tower would restrict sunlight for the apartment’s residents to a
> level below that which is required by law.
> 
> The developer of the InterContinental also had to deal with a similar requirement, eventually
> choosing to include a section that allows light to pass through.
> 
> For an office to be built on the site of Meble Emilia’s furniture store, an investor would be required to buy some
> existing residences facing ul. Emilii Plater and replace them with office or hotel space. Residents, however,
> do not want to move out and would likely demand exorbitant payments to do so, reported Gazeta Wyborcza.
> 
> The Treasury hopes to sell its 85 percent stake in Meble Emilia while allowing eligible employees to acquire the
> remaining 15 percent of the company free of charge.
> The minimum price-per-share set for the available shares (221,000) is zł.779.54.
> 
> In addition to its network of stores, Meble Emilia also rents out office, retail, advertising and
> warehouse space in the capital and its surrounding area.
> 
> Last year, according to the Treasury, Meble Emilia recorded a loss of zł.1.6 million on sales of zł.42 million.


Photo: Gazeta Wyborcza



> *GTC to invest €160 million in new Warsaw shopping center*
> 
> Warsaw Stock Exchange-listed developer Globe Trade Centre (GTC)
> has revealed more details pertaining to a planned shopping center which it wants to build in Warsaw’s Białołęka district.
> The mall will be located on a 4.9 hectare plot on the capital’s ul. Światowida.
> It will cost approximately €160 million to develop.
> 
> The facility will comprise some 60,000 sqm of leasable space.
> The developer hopes that due to its convenient location, the project’s catchment area will comprise almost
> 540,000 people and will, apart from Białołęka, include the neighboring Żoliborz, Bielany, Praga Północ and Targówek districts.
> 
> “The planned investment is a response to the needs of the rapidly developing Białołęka and neighboring districts
> where [the supply of] modern retail and service areas is still limited,” Piotr Kroenke, general manager of GTC, said in a statement.
> 
> He added that due to ongoing transport infrastructure improvements, including the construction of Warsaw’s
> Northern Bridge, the center would successfully serve people residing on both sides of the Vistula river.
> 
> “We are glad that in the central part of our district a modern facility with a wide retail and entertainment offer will be built.
> We believe that this initiative will enjoy the support of the district’s authorities and its inhabitants,”
> Białołęka district executive Jacek Kaznowski said in a statement.
> 
> Construction on GTC’s Białołęka mall is expected to start in the spring of 2013 at the latest.
> At the moment, the shopping center project is in the planning stage, with the Tzur Architects and APA Wojciechowski studios
> preparing the design. The same architectural firms are now also designing a shopping mall that
> GTC plans to build in Warsaw’s Wilanów district.





> *Hochtief to transform two Warsaw buildings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer Hochtief Development Poland reportedly plans to convert
> two historic tenement buildings in Warsaw’s city center into offices.
> 
> The buildings are both owned by Hochtief. One is located
> near Plac Stanisława Małachowskiego, the other on ul. Mazowiecka.
> 
> TVN Warszawa reported that the developer is financing the project on Plac Stanisława Małachowskiego,
> which it wants to turn into an office building. The property located on ul. Mazowiecka, meanwhile, is
> earmarked for commercial as well as office space.
> 
> When contacted by Lokale Immobilia, Hochtief Development Poland
> representatives declined to comment on the report.
> 
> According to TVN Warszawa, the company has already received permission to start renovation work on the building on
> Plac Stanisława Małachowskiego. Under the supervision of a conservator,
> the developer aims to modernize, but not completely change, the appearance of the structure, the report said.
> The building will offer a total of 14,000 sqm of space for rent.
> 
> The second investment, on ul. Mazowiecka, is a smaller project.
> Overall it will offer 2,500 sqm of leasable space, the channel reported, without
> saying if the developer has received permission to renovate the building.
> 
> The first storey of the building has high ceilings, “which would be ideal for a club or a restaurant,
> which would fit right in with ul. Mazowiecka,” Katarzyna Baranowska, of Hochtief Development Poland,
> was quoted by TVN Warszawa as saying.


Articles: Warsaw Business Journal


----------



## Powelll

rockey9 said:


> This has been being posted since the morning by people on FB.
> I don't know if anyone has put it here yet:
> (seems old-ish (5 months ago:dunno
> 25251257


That's right - Złota44 is much, much taller now (+50-100m).
BTW the sound in the background... psychodelic like hell :nuts:


----------



## LoveAgent.

New conception for a small office building planned in the very center of the city.










Earlier project


----------



## UrbanNikon

Eno said:


> Yeah, I wish we had this kind of stuff in Toronto.


 

LMAO are you kidding me? I couldn't help repling to your comment. If you really live in TO then look outside your window, and you shall see. ;O)


----------



## rychlik

UrbanNikon said:


> LMAO are you kidding me? I couldn't help repling to your comment. If you really live in TO then look outside your window, and you shall see. ;O)


I think Warsaw has better projects on the horizon. Toronto has a big condominium boom right now but that's mostly a love affair with glass. Look at Wilanow district in Warsaw. Show me a neighborhood in Toronto that is using material of that quality.


----------



## Deo

*Museum of History of Polish Jews*



ArJ said:


>


----------



## LoveAgent.

:cheers2:
New office building is set to be build next to Warsaw Stock Exchange and it'll be pressed between the new stock exchange building and the old stock exchange building (so called Dom Partii). The building will be "sticked" into blind walls of the neighboring tenements. Because of a very small plot where the building will be build, it will only have 4,400 sq. m. of office space with shops on the first two levels.

Desgin - Andrzej Chołdzyński
Planned end of construction - 2015
























































The small area where the building is planned.


----------



## Perun

> Danish architects Schmidt Hammer Lassen have been named as winners of a design competition for a high-rise office development project on Rondo ONZ in the center of Warsaw. The project shall replace the Ilmet Office Building, which was acquired in 2005 by UBS Real Estate Kapitalanlagegesellschaft. The object of the competition was to design a 60,000 sqm office tower that would become a new landmark in the Warsaw skyline, with eight design entries being presented. Schmidt Hammer Lassen is an award-winning international architect based in Aarhus and Copenhagen. Recent projects include the Amazon Court office building in Prague, the Congress Center in Malmö, the University Library in Aberdeen, and a number of other commissions in China and Europe."


Height ~200 m










This building will be demolished:


----------



## wholagun

Is the project a vision or 100% go with city's blessing?


----------



## LoveAgent.

Today, UBS (the owner of Ilmet Tower) announced the results of internal architectural competition for this tower - so yes, it's official. 
Tabloids in Warsaw are now talking that the tower will have something between 200 m. 
Few weeks ago we had some photo leaks of an other project (desgined by Goettsch Partners) that took 
also part in this competiton - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84771015&postcount=498


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Nice! :cheers:

What about the other tower next to it, that can be seen on this model? Any news?


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ We don't know nothing unfortunately.


----------



## LoveAgent.

> *HB Reavis buys Warsaw land plots for EUR 39m*
> 
> Slovak-based real estate developer-investor HB Reavis has won two tenders to acquire land plots in Warsaw for PNL 171 mln (EUR 39 mln). The vendor is Polish state railway company PKP.
> 
> The land plots are located at Chmielna and Al. Jana Pawła II in central Warsaw. The total transaction value reflects a price of PLN 9,955 per square metre of land. Property adviser Cushman & Wakefield coordinated the tender procedure for PKP.


http://www.propertyeu.info/index-newsletter/hb-reavis-buys-warsaw-land-plots-for-eur-39m/


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Wolf Bracka department store is finally open!* 












































































































































































:cheers2:


----------



## Nõgesh

That's a great looking department store! Really like the colours they've used both for exterior and interior.


----------



## rockey9

Widur said:


> Za wcześnie sobie andrzejki zrobiłeś.


troche bardziej to skomplikowane, ale tak to mozna podsumowac, koniec OT, posty do kasacji:no:


----------



## DocentX

metro - second line :



WB2010 said:


> Jestem w wielkim szoku, po 15 miesiącach kopania coś wreszcie udało się zbudować :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...Daszynskiego_ma_strop__Zdjecia_z_wnetrza.html


----------



## DocentX

new SKM trains :










new WKD trains :


----------



## LoveAgent.

Proposed adaptation of existing beer gardens to cultural pavilions between the tenements at the rear of the Nowy Swiat Street.


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*












Harbona said:


> Prezent dla forum od mojej dziewczyny


*Plac Unii*



Polex said:


>


*Cosmopolitan Twarda*



janex_wwa said:


> Wczorajsze.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


*Warsaw Spire*










*Wola Center*



Seeng said:


> Z dzisiaj, komórka. Pogoda trochę kiepska. Muszę przyznać, że mają niezłe tempo.


*National Stadium*




























*Metro - second line*



adamMa said:


> Okiem kamery.


----------



## Placik

To Złota 44 nie będzie cała przeszklona?


----------



## erbse

^ Please stick to English.


Btw, it'd be great if you guys could attach small renderings to the construction sites you're showing - or give links to the project threads. That'd be awesome for us visitors not coming from the city 

What about Zlota44's cladding? Still nothing up, not even samples of the facade?
They could have cladded it at least halfway up until now.


----------



## Piotrek00

They've started installing the facade recently  And samples have been installed quite a long time ago 



Liwnik said:


>


----------



## Placik

^^ I don't like this milk's colour of glasses... I have had bad experience with one Wrocław's block 

It would be better, if Złota 44 was all of colourless glasses...


----------



## born_ejty_siks

martin said:


>



On the first plane, construction site with the blue cranes, that is "Green corner" (offices):



martin said:


>



On the second plane, with the red ones, is apartament Oxygen:



morris71 said:


>


...and far behind you can see zlota44


----------



## LoveAgent.

*News*



> *WWAA & Studio Platige have been named as winners of a design competition for the exposition of Warsaw's Museum of Polish History.*





> *Warsaw's Mercure Fryderyk Chopin Hotel to close*
> 
> *The facility will be demolished to make way for a new office tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mercure Fryderyk Chopin Hotel in Warsaw will close for good on December 15.
> The closing of the hotel is related to its acquisition from Orbis Group by developer Echo Investment, which is planning to develop a 155-meter skyscraper with some 45,000 sqm of office space on the site.
> 
> “The planned tower will be perfectly located and will add new quality office space to downtown Warsaw,” said Wojciech Gepner, public relations manager at Echo Investment.
> He added that early next year the company will present the concept of the planned scheme. The Kuryłowicz & Associates Architecture Studio is working on the design of the skyscraper.
> 
> This isn’t the first Orbis-Echo deal in Poland. Earlier this year, Orbis Group sold two of its hotels, the Cracovia in Kraków and the Neptun in Szczecin, to Echo Investment Group. The combined cost of the transactions was zł 59.5 million.
> 
> The Mercure Fryderyk Chopin Hotel opened in 1993. It is expected to be demolished next year. The scheme joins a growing list of relatively new structures in downtown Warsaw which could soon give way to taller, more modern buildings. Other such projects include the Ilmet and Kaskada office schemes.





> *Chmielna 25 contractor chosen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real estate investor LHI has selected construction company Budner as the general contractor for its Chmielna 25 office and retail project in downtown Warsaw. Construction on the seven-storey, class-A scheme, which will be located on the capital’s ul. Chmielna, is scheduled to launch in December and finish in the second quarter of 2013.
> 
> “The selection of an experienced and reliable contractor is one of the key decisions in the investment process. In the case of the Chmielna 25 office building, it is all the more important because of the restrictive procedures involved in the development of a facility which is applying for LEED certification,” LHI CEO Robert Mandżunowski said in a statement.
> 
> “We are glad that the investment will be built by Budner, which has ample experience in the development of commercial, including office, projects in Warsaw and other Polish cities,” he added.
> 
> Designed by the Bulanda, Mucha Architekci studio, the Chmielna 25 development will comprise a total of 7,135 sqm of usable space, including over 3,800 sqm of office and almost 1,800 sqm of retail space. The investment is expected to obtain a LEED certificate of energy efficiency and environmental performance.
> 
> LHI has until recently been mostly known for its property leasing activity. Now the company is increasingly turning its attention to real estate project financing with Chmielna 25 being the company’s second investment in central Warsaw in recent years, after the Nowy Dom Jabłkowskich project, which officially opened for business in September.





> *Warsaw's Zebra Tower obtains LEED Gold certification*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Investment’s Zebra Tower office building in Warsaw has been awarded a LEED Gold certificate in the “Shell and Core” category. Features including the presence of energy- and water-saving solutions, finishing materials that do not emit pollutants and preferred parking for low-emission vehicles contributed to the scheme achieving the certification.
> 
> “LEED certification is becoming one of the top criteria for many tenants today, and it reinforces the strong business case we have made for a cost-effective energy solution that lowers tenants’ occupancy costs,” Reinhard Schertler, managing director at S+B Gruppe, which developed Zebra Tower, said in a statement.
> 
> “Zebra Tower brought us outstanding renting performance in 2011 and one of the key factors in this process was its sustainability,” Mr Schertler added. He pointed out that the project was one of the few office schemes which were constructed and successfully leased in Warsaw during the last three years.
> 
> Located on Warsaw’s ul. Mokotowska, the 17-storey Zebra Tower development comprises 18,280 sqm of space, almost all of which is currently leased out to tenants including Allegro Group, Investors TFI, Millennium Bank, Samsung and S+B Gruppe.
> 
> Union Investment acquired Zebra Tower at the beginning of the year for approximately €76 million.





> *Chmielna Tower*
> 
> Kulczyk Silverstein Properties, as the venture is known, plans to build a 426-foot (130-meter) skyscraper in central Warsaw to be called the Chmielna Tower. The company is awaiting final approval from the city, Piotr Krawczynski, managing director of Kulczyk Silverstein, said in a telephone interview from the capital.
> 
> More in the link - http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...and-s-richest-man-in-real-estate-venture.html
> 
> Btw, there are some rumors that the tower will be desgined by Gehry...





> *Lubasa Apartments*
> 
> The slovakian company HB Reavis wants to buy more than 2.5 hectares of the former bus depot at Inflancka Street, wich was bought at auction for 390m zloty (€87m) five years ago by the Spanish developer Lubasa.
> The developer planned 12-storey apartment blocks with a dominant 18-storey block. But in 2008 came the crisis and real estate prices fell. The company announced a plan to build on part of the land an office building, designed by Stefan Kuryłowicz studio, but the crisis also froze the office market transactions.
> In addition, banks were frightened to give credits to developers and since then, the project is on hold.




*Construction updates* 


*Plac Unii (90m)*










Plac Unii said:


> More ---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86408754&postcount=1443




*Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4*



































By NeosWarszawa



*Zlota 44*








In the link --->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86480411&postcount=15196



*Foksal Residence*



































By CrtZ









By Piotrek00 


*Feniks*


























By morris71



*Equator Office II*

















By michal1701


----------



## rychlik

*Silverstein joins forces with Poland's richest man for Warsaw development plan
*









After more than 50 years of investing almost entirely within the confines of New York City, Larry Silverstein has signed on to a $666 million venture to buy and develop properties in Poland, Bloomberg News reported. 

The developer of new towers at the World Trade Center site has teamed up with Poland's richest man, Jan Kulczyk, for the project. The duo made their joint purchase in August, buying an eight-story Warsaw office building, Bloomberg said, and is currently in talks to build several new towers in the Polish city. 

Kulczyk has "done everything, but one thing he hasn't done much of is real estate development," Silverstein said. "It took a little while to understand his goals, and to make sure his goals coincided with ours. And, at the end of the day, they do." 

Poland is an appealing proposition because of its "very stable economy," said Mickey Kupperman, Silverstein Properties' COO. Warsaw "is perhaps on its way to being the financial capital of Eastern Europe, so we see great opportunity there."


http://therealdeal.com/newyork/arti...ichest-man-jan-kulczyk-for-warsaw-development


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

rychlik said:


> is currently in talks to build *several* new towers in the Polish city.


Key word :banana::banana:


----------



## LoveAgent.

The construction of Renaissance by Marriott hotel has officially started :banana:


----------



## rychlik

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Key word :banana::banana:


There's something exciting about a New York guy investing in Warsaw. It's good for the city.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Wiśniowy Plaza*

From Eurobuild:


> DOR Group enters office market
> POLAND DOR Group is planning to start the construction of Wiśniowy Plaza, an office project in Warsaw. A class ‘A’ building with an area of 15,000 sqm is to be developed close to the Wiśniowy Business Park complex on ul. Żwirki i Wigury. An application is to be made for an eco-certificate for the six- storey building. Construction work is set to begin in August 2012, with delivery expected two years later. Andrzej Wyszyński of MHW Architekci is responsible for the design of the building.


----------



## Eno

rychlik said:


> There's something exciting about a New York guy investing in Warsaw. It's good for the city.


I agree. He's one of the biggest developers in NYC and to go ahead and suddenly start doing business in Warsaw is a massive stamp of approval of what is happening in Poland. Watch others follow.


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

the Renaissance Hotel looks so.. neat :cheers:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Wola House *- new office project


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*



zbieraj said:


> Ździś:
> (sorry, robione tosterem)























adamMa said:


> Wystarczyło trochę krzyknąć i już się do roboty wzięli z elewacją.
> Aby tak dalej...
> oto moje dzisiejsze spojrzenie na Z44
> dzisiaj tylko jedno - jutro panoramy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> CAŁOŚĆ https://public.sn2.livefilestore.com/y1pooWi1Db_xFJFkNsxR1AytK40motJWvATkaF2N-9rvfasAuYkRFnkEu3d42yg9eGreSCOwp8PAz2DUZOVkp1SIw/BezNazwy_Panoramaz44a.jpg?psid=1


*Union Square*





















Pstrykacz said:


>


*Warsaw Spire*












TM025 said:


> Co poniedziałek postaram się robić fotorelację


*Cosmopolitan Twarda*



janex_wwa said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


*Hotel Mercure is being demolished - new tower (155 meters) will be constructed on the site* :cheers:



janex_wwa said:


> Porobiłem dzisiaj trochę zdjęć Mercurego:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Zlota 44 - new render* 
(I think it shows the final look of the cladding type, wich is being now installed)













> *Qatar Holding buys Miasteczko Orange*
> 
> Developer Bouygues Immobilier Polska has signed a contract to sell its under-construction Miasteczko Orange office complex in Warsaw to Qatar Holding, an investment company.
> The cost of the transaction has not been revealed. The built-to-suit class-A office project, which is located on Al. Jerozolimskie in the capital’s Ochota district, is Qatar Holding’s first investment in Poland. It will house the headquarters of Telekomunikacja Polska (TP).
> 
> “We are very happy that Telekomunikacja Polska SA has chosen Bouygues Immobilier Polska to develop their headquarters in Warsaw … This project is the first step in our development in Poland in the office market, where we intend to grow,” Laurent Tirot, managing director of Bouygues Immobilier Polska, said in a statement.
> 
> The project, which is due to be completed in the summer of 2013, will comprise five buildings totaling 43,700 sqm of leasable office space, all of which will be taken up by TP.
> 
> Just over 1,000 parking spaces will be provided at the site. The complex will include a canteen, space to park bicycles, a garden, first-aid stations and meeting rooms.
> 
> Each of the buildings will have raised floors and suspended ceilings, air-conditioning, a security system, and a telecommunication system.
> 
> "The complex and its immediate neighborhood is one of Warsaw’s prime non-central locations that benefits from excellent road access and visibility,” Jones Lang LaSalle, the company which is advising Bouygues Immobilier Polska in the transaction, said in a statement.
> 
> The complex is going to be BREEAM certified, Jones Lang LaSalle said.
> 
> “We choose only prime properties and great covenant tenants. This investment proves that we believe in the Polish economy and its development potential. Poland is coping very well with the overall economic slowdown in Europe, which is confirmed by strong economic indicators,” Navid Chamdia, head of real estate at the Qatar Investment Authority, which established Qatar Holding in 2006, said in a statement.





> *Royal Wilanów obtains building permit*
> 
> Real estate investor Capital Park Group has secured a building permit for its Royal Wilanów class-A office building project in Warsaw. Construction on the scheme, which will be located at the intersection of ul. Przyczółkowa and ul. Klimczaka in the capital’s Wilanów district, is scheduled to launch in the second quarter of 2012.
> 
> “Royal Wilanów is an alternative to facilities located in Mokotów, where more and more office space is being built. We are offering a high-quality office and service building in a prestigious location,” Dorota Ejsmont, leasing director at Capital Park Group, said in a statement. She added that the company hoped the investment would attract the most demanding clients.
> 
> Designed by the JEMS Architekci studio, the five-floor Royal Wilanów development will comprise 35,000 sqm of leasable space, including 28,000 of office space on four floors and 7,000 sqm of retail and service space on the ground floor. A three-level underground parking lot will provide spaces for 921 cars.
> 
> Capital Park Group has been active in the Polish property market since 2003, investing in cooperation with the international private equity fund Patron Capital Partners. The group’s investment portfolio comprises 72 assets totaling almost 309,000 sqm of completed and planned space, more than 80 percent of which is located in Warsaw.





> *Another theme park to be built near Warsaw*
> 
> A large theme park, a water park and two hotels will be developed at a site in the Mszczonów municipality, located near Warsaw, by Global Parks Poland (GPP) which belongs to Moshe Greidinger who is also the co-owner of multiplex chain Cinema City Poland.
> 
> “Park of Poland will be the biggest amusement park in this part of Europe,” Mr Greidinger said at a recent press conference.
> 
> GPP will invest zł.2.2 billion in the first stage of the project which is set to be completed by the summer of 2015. An extension to the scheme is planned four years after the park’s opening.
> 
> Aside from roller coasters, the water park and hotels, the site will also feature a wastewater treatment plant, as well as shops, cinemas and other facilities.
> 
> “We have been working on this project for a number of years. The time is now to launch it. An investment like this one will transform the entire region and many sustainable jobs will be created,” Mr Greidinger said.
> 
> He added that as many as four million people are expected to visit the park every year.
> Although Mr Greidinger did not reveal ticket prices, he said they would be around 25 to 30 percent cheaper than they are at other theme parks in Europe.
> 
> This is not the first project of its kind near Warsaw. Luxembourg-based company Las Palm is also planning to build Adventure World Warsaw, a theme park modeled on Disneyland Paris.





> *
> Permit for Mokotów Park*
> 
> Developer Marvipol has obtained an occupancy permit for the first phase of its Apartamenty Mokotów Park residential project in Warsaw. The building, which is located on the capital’s ul. Bernardyńska, comprises 130 apartments, 121 of which have already been sold. Marvipol is now selling units in the second phase of the investment which is scheduled for completion in 2013.





> *Point House ready for occupancy*
> 
> GN Invest, a special-purpose vehicle belonging to developer Unidevelopment, has officially finished construction on its Point House residential project in Warsaw. The development, work on which was started in August last year, has just obtained an occupancy permit. Point House is located in the capital’s Mokotów district and comprises 235 apartments, over a half of which have already been sold.


----------



## zaguric2

Very developed...


----------



## DocentX

Sluzewiec office district :



Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## DocentX

some examples of road investments in Warsaw:





















cementator said:


> Przejazd w obydwie strony we wtorek, tj. 2011-12-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





rybirek said:


>


----------



## DocentX

some pic from Wilanów district :












Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


>

























































planned shopping mall :




























Wilanów Office Park :



Pstrykacz said:


> elewacja biurowca Asseco Poland


----------



## Sid Vicious

Warsaw is developing very fast.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw's *Central Train station* - after renovation :













































































































Warsaw's *'Stadium' train station*






Warsaw's *Eastern train station*


----------



## rychlik

Central station is not bad now but it still needs to be torn down. Are there plans for this in the future?


----------



## Marbur66

rychlik said:


> *Central station is not bad now but it still needs to be torn down.* Are there plans for this in the future?


Agreed. It will do for a bit, but there has to be a modern, all-new replacement at some point.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It is modern and replacement would be probably worse for the passengers


----------



## rychlik

But it's an ugly exterior. The roof sucks. I fail to see how a modern replacement would be worse for passengers. It's an investment that must be made. Warsaw always wants to compare itself to other western capitals but they are being cheap with this project. Train travel is still quite popular in Poland and Europe, and most of Poland passes through Warsaw and when travelling to other nations throughout Europe. And their tourists arrive at this station, let's not forget. More pride needs to be taken with this building. Tear the ugly fucker down! 

Toronto, in a country where the car is #1 and train travel is limited, has a much more grande train station. Warsaw is a very impressive city but this one building from the commie era is a sore spot for the city.


----------



## DocentX

rychlik said:


> Toronto, in a country where the car is #1 and train travel is limited, has a much more grande train station. Warsaw is a very impressive city but this one building from the commie era is a sore spot for the city.


I've seen many train stations across Europe - of course there are such beauties like in Berlin or Antwerp, but on the other hand you have such ugly onces like in Brussels for example.

I think that with a new, revitalized Central station Warsaw has nothing to be ashamed of, of course it's not perfect and probably in 5-10 years it will be torn down and new one will be constructed. But it's also ok for me, if it won't happened, at the end it is part of Warsaw's history and the building itself is nicely designed.


----------



## rychlik

DocentX said:


> I've seen many train stations across Europe - of course there are such beauties like in Berlin or Antwerp, but on the other hand you have such ugly onces like in Brussels for example.
> 
> I think that with a new, revitalized Central station Warsaw has nothing to be ashamed of, of course it's not perfect and probably in 5-10 years it will be torn down and new one will be constructed. But it's also ok for me, if it won't happened, at the end it is part of Warsaw's history and the building itself is nicely designed.


The interior looks quite nice but the exterior I am not a fan of.


----------



## Eno

I understand that many people have a soft spot for this building, but ultimately I think it should be replaced with something spectacular.


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw Spire
*


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Fresh stuff:*


CeMat'70 Office complex



























Polna 40










*News*


> *Ablon Group starts construction on Karolkowa Business Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer Ablon Group has launched construction on its Karolkowa Business Park office building in Warsaw’s Wola district. The project, which will cost €20 million, is set to be completed in May 2013, the developer wrote in a statement.
> 
> The 12-storey class-A office building will offer 15,000 sqm of usable space with 3,200 sqm dedicated to commercial and entertainment purposes. There will also be 260 parking spaces in an underground car park, as well as 2,500 sqm of green space on the roof and in the surrounding area.
> 
> When completed, the scheme will have excellent public transport connections since it will be sited near the soon-to-be built Rondo Daszyńskiego metro station, and directly next to bus and tram stops.
> 
> “Ablon uses its experience in providing intelligent building solutions, backed by the highest standard of technology and exemplary design. The building will be finished in top quality materials to ensure its efficiency and elegance and flexibility of space arrangement,” Avi Goldenberg, country manager for Ablon, said in the statement.
> 
> In addition, Karolkowa Business Park will aim to reduce energy consumption by providing “access to daylight which will prevent the overuse of artificial lighting,” Ablon wrote. Moreover, waste-management systems will be implemented.


----------



## rychlik

CeMat looks quite ordinary. I wish Warsaw would pick a more avant garde project.


----------



## intervention

Surely design can be desired, but it's the developers that deliver to the market not the municipality.


----------



## Urbanista1

well, you can push a developer to do better but that isn't always succesful - often they are wedded to a particular architect.


----------



## rychlik

What's going on with the Kulczyk Tower???


----------



## DocentX

*Metro construction - second line *:























































*Ufficio-Primo* - old revitalized building from 50's - turned into office complex - soon will be finished :


----------



## rychlik

Very nice images.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw's new airport in Modlin (mainly for low cost airlines) :




























some examples of new roads in Warsaw :
















































Lupíro said:


> To podobnie jak gra komputerowa


----------



## DocentX

*Plac Unii*












Plac Unii said:


> Witajcie,
> 
> @pusty: Wszystkie znaczące wiadomości dotyczące procesu inwestycyjnego znajdują się m.in. w biurze prasowym. Decyzję o wyborze wykonawcy kolejnego etapu robót, gdy tylko będzie to możliwe, na pewno opublikujemy
> 
> Nadszedł czas na pierwszą w nowym roku - i nie ostatnią  - fotorelację. Prace postępują:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z noworocznym pozdrowieniem!


*
Warsaw Spire*












michal1701 said:


> Proszę bardzo, z dzisiaj:


----------



## LoveAgent.

New proposed tower for the downtown (two versions - 85 or 120 m)

85m version









120m version




























The building is set to be build on a small plot on Sienna St.


----------



## Deo

^^ Wow! Great news! ;D


----------



## rychlik

The taller version is better. 
Reminds a bit of this building 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6557598687/] new york city 2011 820 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]




Just wish the Warsaw version would not have a flat top roof.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Something about new Skanska projects.



> *Skanska receives permits for offices*
> 
> Developer Skanska Property Poland has obtained a building permit for its Atrium 1 office project in Warsaw. Located near the capital’s ONZ Roundabout, the 15-storey class-A investment will deliver 18,000 sqm of leasable space once it is completed at the turn of 2013 and 2014.
> 
> According to the company, Atrium 1, which has already been LEED-precertified, will be the most sustainable office building in Poland. The development is to feature pioneering energy-saving and environment-friendly solutions, including a geothermal heating and cooling system which is currently used in just a few office buildings in Europe.
> 
> “I am very proud that we are starting the construction of a unique office building which is going to be a pioneer project on the Polish market. I am happy that once again it is Skanska that sets new trends in green office development,” Waldemar Olbryk, president of Skanska Property Poland, said in a statement.
> 
> The company has also received the go-ahead to develop Malta House, an office development in Poznań, Wielkopolskie voivodship, which is expected to be the first LEED-certified office property in the city. Construction on the scheme, which will deliver 15,700 sqm of leasable space, will launch later this month and finish in Q3 2013.
> 
> In related news, Skanska Property Poland has launched construction on the second phase of its Green Corner office complex in the Polish capital. Building B in the complex, which just like the other Skanska schemes will be a sustainable project, will comprise 13,000 sqm of leasable space.
> 
> The Green Corner complex, which is located at the intersection of ul. Wronia and ul. Chłodna in Warsaw’s Wola district, has been under construction since February 2011 and is scheduled to be completed by the end of this year. Skanska has recently signed the first two deals for space in Green Corner’s building A, leasing a total area of 7,300 sqm.
> 
> Skanska Property Poland has been operating since 1997. The company’s completed office investments include Poland’s first EU GreenBuilding-certified developments – the Deloitte House and Marynarska Point projects in Warsaw and the Grunwaldzki Center scheme in Wrocław, Lower Silesia voivodship.
> 
> *Atrium 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Corner*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Hi guys! I hope one of you could clarify this for me. This picture was taken by amancik and posted in the Zlota thread. I realized two things. I see that the building where the PHN Tower will be located has been covered with an advertising (Amber Gold), which usually signifies that it will either get renovated or will get thrown down? Any news?

Second, you can see on the picture on the left hand size past the glass building that there is a plot of land which is demarked and has parked cars and if I am not mistaken some construction machines. That's where the Ilmet Tower is located, does that mean that the UBS Tower has started?

Thanks in advance. Hopefully I am right :cheers:


----------



## Vanaheim

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I see that the building where the PHN Tower will be located has been covered with an advertising (Amber Gold), which usually signifies that it will either get renovated or will get thrown down?


Usually buildings in Warsaw have gigantic advertisement on them. Renovation or demolition is not a rule.



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Second, you can see on the picture on the left hand size past the glass building that there is a plot of land which is demarked and has parked cars and if I am not mistaken some construction machines. That's where the Ilmet Tower is located, does that mean that the UBS Tower has started?


No. It's only construction of a metro station.


----------



## LoveAgent.

@Ulpia-Serdica
Well, I have to disappoint you - it's not the construction of UBS Tower you can see there. The half of the UN Roundabout (Rondo ONZ) is closed, because of the construction of new Metro line and underground station wich will be located directly under it. And about the PHN Tower - it's only a massive advert (it's very typical in Poland to cover some buildings with giant and ugly adverts ). There were some talks between the new investors of PHN Tower, but no concrete decisions have been made yet. The demolishion of Ilmet Tower will take place at the end of year according to UBS plans.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Ok guys, thanks for the info. I am a bit disappointed to tell you the truth. Was really hoping at least one of them was right


----------



## DocentX

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Ok guys, thanks for the info. I am a bit disappointed to tell you the truth. Was really hoping at least one of them was right


Rome wasn't built in a day - give Warsaw some time  :cheers:

as a bonus - nice panoramic view of Warsaw - a bit old - without Zlota 44 :










some other news :

in a few months from now, major renovation of Vistula bulevar will start :cheers: :



marekb said:


> jeszcze wizki z wybiórczej






























*National Stadium*



pawel19-87 said:


> *fot. Artur am1974*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6727051417/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6727047947/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6727058827/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6727055947/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6727036755/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/6709530103/


*Warsaw Stadium Train station* - almost ready :



sofik said:


>


----------



## rychlik

Pleased to hear about the Wisla rejuvenation. And that stadium is a new Warsaw landmark, without a doubt. Very proud of this city.


----------



## DocentX

Muranów district by michau :





































Cosmopolitan by michau :




























Polish Jews history museum by michau :


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*



spio said:


>


----------



## spio

Opening ceremony:


----------



## DocentX

:cheers:



Strzala said:


>





pawel19-87 said:


> Kilka screenów:





GeoS said:


> Kilka zdjęć z wczoraj. Klik prowadzi do całego albumu.





pawel19-87 said:


> *By PolandMFA*
> *Fot. Mariusz Cieszewski*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788204299/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788203191/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788202953/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788202667/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788202367/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788202061/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788201455/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788201165/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788197989/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788198779/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/6788198507/


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*


----------



## Belgrader

Warsaw is booming. It's really nice to see that. Bravo :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

planned-BBI Development (180m)


----------



## Cyganie

^^ Very nice, but please don't forget to add whether those projects are u/c, planned or whatever!


----------



## wholagun

> planned-BBI Development (180m)


First impressions are not positive. I'll wait for future renders


----------



## LoveAgent.

Interesting article about Warsaw's development boom.



> *
> Moving up*
> *The Polish capital is now the second city in Europe in terms of office construction activity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warsaw accounts for approximately 64 percent
> of Poland's modern office stock*
> 
> The office market in Warsaw saw a rebound in 2011 with sector analysts saying growth is set to continue this year. The Polish capital has recently recorded a major rise in lease activity to which developers are already responding by announcing increasingly ambitious development plans.
> 
> *Capital dominance*
> 
> According to CBRE’s Poland Office Destinations 2012 report, Warsaw is now the second-most active market in Europe in terms of the development of new office space, ranking above Moscow and lower only than Paris.
> 
> “Although Warsaw is far behind Western Europe in terms of total office stock, CBRE underlines that the capital of Poland is ranked as second in Europe in terms of office construction activity, with over 700,000 sqm under construction or planned,” the report said.
> 
> Joanna Mroczek, director of research and consultancy at CBRE, noted that the city is currently seeing massive infrastructural work, including the construction of a new bridge and a new subway line, and that its image should also be enhanced due to the Euro 2012 soccer championships.
> 
> Warsaw also saw high investment activity in 2011, in stark contrast to the situation in Poland’s regional cities. According to a recent report by Cushman & Wakefield, only one out of the 19 sales agreements for office buildings last year was signed outside the Polish capital.
> 
> “The stock of modern office in Warsaw significantly exceeds the total stock of modern offices located in major regional markets,” said Michał Stępień, a senior consultant in the research and consultancy department of Savills.
> 
> He added that the capital now accounts for approximately 64 percent of the total modern office stock in Poland. Admittedly, the share of regional cities is growing with the share of Warsaw expected to decrease to approximately 60 percent by the end of 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Development boom*
> 
> “Nevertheless, it doesn’t mean that the development activity in Warsaw is slowing down. The new supply of offices is estimated at around 225,000 sqm in 2012 and even up to 280,000 sqm in 2013,” Mr Stępień said.
> 
> “Warsaw is a clear leader in terms of construction activity with almost 630,000 sqm of modern office space under construction, including a 100,000-sqm tower planned for 2015,” CBRE’s Mroczek said.
> 
> She added that the capital has recently recorded some of the best leasing demand and vacancy rate results on the continent. “Given the high number of inquiries registered both from existing tenants and newcomers, 2012 should also be spectacular in terms of demand in Warsaw,” Ms Mroczek said.
> 
> Arguably among the most impressive of the new projects will be the office towers that are planned for downtown Warsaw. A number of these have recently been announced by developers and investors including BBI Development, Echo Investment and PHN.
> 
> “Our preparatory activities aimed at the introduction to the market of the project on Al. Jana Pawła II are proof of our conviction about the development potential of the capital,” said Waldemar Lesiak, office and hotel space department director at Echo Investment.
> 
> He added that his company is also in the process of preparing two other large office investments in Warsaw whose total leasable space will amount to some 80,000 sqm. “Warsaw is the most important office market in Poland and so we are interested in obtaining new schemes in the capital.”


Warsaw Business Journal


----------



## Ulv

Bigger visualisations of BBI Development:


----------



## intervention

It doesn't look half bad!


----------



## rychlik

Looks pretty cool with me.

Concerning the article- poor Prague. And how the hell is Paris booming???


----------



## wholagun

rychlik said:


> Looks pretty cool with me.
> 
> Concerning the article- *poor Prague*. And how the hell is Paris booming???


They get more than enough tourists to make up for it.

Warsaw is a different city than Prague.


----------



## Urbanista1

Looks like the monolith in 2001 SPace Odyssey. Good for Warsaw, was there last summer, very impressed by what I see, a city under construction.


----------



## KamZolt

The proposed tower looks ok, but it's a bit too bulky for my taste. IMHO Warsaw needs 1-2 slender landmark building(s) (around 250m in height).


----------



## lukaszek89

Not bad for me. I prefer simple shapes. Could be less massive.


----------



## rychlik

wholagun said:


> They get more than enough tourists to make up for it.
> 
> Warsaw is a different city than Prague.


Tourists? Poland's gotta up the competition :cheers:


----------



## Iluminat

Nice to see some elegant, simple tower after all this blobs and weird shapes.
I hope the facade will be of high quality.


----------



## rychlik

C'mon, you don't like Zlota 44?


----------



## khoojyh

ufonut said:


> Dont quote all the pictures.
> 
> 
> Chopin Airport City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 165.000 sqm of office space, construction will start next year.


It's huge, but it is too near to airport? I mean the noise from airport is too loud...


----------



## Iluminat

rychlik said:


> C'mon, you don't like Zlota 44?


I wait with my judgement to it's completion


----------



## Marbur66

rychlik said:


> C'mon, you don't like Zlota 44?


I personally liked the tenders, but the finished product looks disappointing, IMO. Looks 'plasticky.' I hope it will look ok when the facade is finished.


----------



## rychlik

Marbur66 said:


> I personally liked the tenders, but the finished product looks disappointing, IMO. Looks 'plasticky.' I hope it will look ok when the facade is finished.


Only a Polish person could find a fault with such a great building.


----------



## Marbur66

rychlik said:


> Only a Polish person could find a fault with such a great building.


I'm just saying that the actual facade looks significantly worse than the tenders. Still a nice building though.


----------



## LoveAgent.

http://www.wbj.pl/realestatenews-58310-phn-ipo-waiting-for-the-right-moment.html



> *PHN IPO: Waiting for the right moment
> The state hopes to float real estate holding group PHN this year, but analysts say it's still unclear precisely what the entity will bring to the market*
> 
> Poland’s Treasury Ministry is hoping the right moment to launch the initial public offering of the Polish Real Estate Holding Group (PHN) will finally present itself at some point this year.
> 
> Citing unnamed sources, daily Parkiet recently reported that the IPO of the state-owned real estate company may take place in June. Contacted by Lokale Immobilia however, Treasury spokesperson Magdalena Kobos said no concrete date for the Warsaw Stock Exchange debut had been set, but that the ministry hopes to float the company “some time during this year.”
> 
> The Treasury created PHN in 2011 by grouping together 180 diverse real estate holdings whose assets include more than 1,300 hectares of undeveloped land. Many of these are located in the vicinity of major transportation links throughout Poland. The company also owns numerous buildings, including the Intraco tower, one of Warsaw’s oldest skyscrapers.
> 
> Valued by analysts at zł.2.8 billion, the state could potentially add more properties to PHN’s portfolio, therefore making it more valuable ahead of its IPO. Grupa PHN CEO Wojciech Papierak has said the company could potentially fetch up to zł.3 billion.
> 
> However Ms Kobos said the “package of shares [that will be offered] and the money we will get from the IPO will depend on the market situation.”
> 
> Reuters recently reported unnamed sources as saying the Treasury may sell part of the company publicly on the stock exchange and part to a real estate fund, to ensure it meets its zł.10 billion privatization target for this year. In response, the Treasury’s Kobos told Lokale Immobilia that “all investors can take part in the process of the IPO, there is no limitation.”
> 
> Uncertain market
> 
> Analysts are nevertheless far from certain that the equity market will be stable enough to support the IPO this year. “We don’t know yet if market conditions will even allow PHN to go public,” said Andrzej Kasperek, an analyst at UniCredit.
> 
> “We also don’t know what the equity story is behind the company. There are many real estate companies on the bourse, so we have to ask: What is the company bringing that is new? At present it is unclear where the value is and how management will release this value for shareholders,” he added.
> 
> Grupa PHN's CEO, Mr Papierak, has in the past mooted the idea of turning PHN into an investment firm, but since PHN owns so much land, analysts say it would need to develop this to realize the firm’s full potential.
> 
> Diverse holdings
> 
> Certainly, PHN has shown a willingness to engage in development projects, either on its own or with sector partners, and already has a number of diverse schemes underway or in the planning stage.
> 
> In partnership with Real Estate Investment Trust SEGRO, PHN will develop the SEGRO Industrial Park Wrocław logistics project on a plot it owns in Lower Silesia. The development will sit on 10 hectares of land and comprise 40,000 sqm of usable space when it is delivered in the first quarter of 2013.
> 
> Among other projects, PHN is also planning to build a 150-meter skyscraper on ul. Świętokrzyska in Warsaw. Called PHN Tower, the scheme will offer a total area of 60,000 sqm and function either as an office or as a combined office-hotel project.
> 
> While PHN may not be a streamlined, sector-specific developer in the conventional sense, the sheer range of well-located assets it owns and the investment opportunities these afford means the company is well-placed to generate income. Only time will tell though if the equity market will be in the mood to welcome PHN’s potentially mammoth IPO later this year.


----------



## dino2010

*Chopin Airport City*








zbieraj said:


> Ze strony Centrali:


*...and more...*



JPS said:


> Juz bylo wczesniej, ale OK - kilka renderow:



*Pro Urba Complex*



kafarek said:


> niegrodzone,miejskie .można? Można!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> czekam na kolejne etapy


*The Zlota 44 Tower [192 m] and The Cosmopolitan Tower [160 m] in the distance (U/C Towers)*










*...and Cosmopolitan Tower separately*










*Plac Unii [90 m]*



Plac Unii said:


> Witajcie,
> 
> Prezentujemy najnowsze zdjęcia z budowy na których zobaczycie jak Plac Unii "rośnie w oczach".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy!


*Concept Tower Office*



Petr said:


> Postęp przez 5 tygodni:
> 
> 01.02.2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.03.2012





dexter2 said:


> Wizek w tym rozmiarze chyba nie było:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ostatnia bardzo duża:
> 
> http://conceptdevelopment.com.pl/img_in/do_pobrania/doPobrania_HiRes_conceptTower02.jpg



Fenix Office



coyote91 said:


> Z poziomu ulicy już niewiele się dzieje. Swoją drogą elewację mogliby już chyba robić.












*Piano House lunched*



Piotrek00 said:


> Jeszcze takie wizu znalazłem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło:nieruchomosci.egospodarka.pl
> 
> I troche ciekawego info z artykułu na ^^ stronie:
> 
> _Ciekawym elementem będą specjalne podświetlenia – ledowe listwy odpowiednio wkomponowane w zewnętrzną elewację. _
> 
> _Ciekawostką jest specjalne pomieszczenie na rowery z bezpośrednim połączeniem ze ścieżką rowerową łączącą się z najpiękniejszymi szlakami spacerowymi i rowerowymi Warszawy._ :applause:
> 
> Eurobuild podaje jeszcze, że ceny zaczynają się od 14 tys za m. kw.


*Wola Center Office*



Redzio said:


> Kolejna przesyłka od taty czyli obiecywane zdięcia
> 
> Lada moment budynek zacznie wychodzić z ziemi:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


*Senator Office*


----------



## wholagun

What is the deal with the new yellow tower next to Warsaw Spire? I haven't heard anything about it other than in the Warsaw Spire thread. Is it going to get constructed or no? 
Also the news about UBS Tower has been dry for couple months now - we know anything new?


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Ghelamco plans to built an apartment tower next to the Warsaw Spire in near the future when WS will be finished. This is only a conception how it may look like.




dino2010 said:


> *Chopin Airport City*


Ehm, sorry, but these renders aren't the winnig conception for Chopin Airport City! 
This is the final project:





















































*ArtNorblin* - new renders
(construction 2013-2015)


----------



## LoveAgent.

From [URL="http://www.eurobuildcee.com/index.php]Eurobuild[/URL]



> *Twin Towers Complex instead of Oxford Tower*
> 
> Warsaw Plaza Holding, the owner of Oxford Tower on ul. Chałubińskiego in Warsaw, intends to extend the building. ‘Eurobuild CEE’ has learnt that on the 1.5 ha site a class ‘A’ office is to be built, while the current building is to be modernised and transformed into a hotel. The total area of the new Twin Towers Complex is to come to 242,700 sqm. Plaza Holding is currently in the process of applying for site conditions and finalising the architectural concept, which is being prepared by the Biuro Projektów Architektury J&J architectural studio in Warsaw. Oxford Tower (formerly known as Intraco III) has 45 storeys and was built in 1979.





> *Chopin Airport City to cost PLN 1 bln*
> 
> Investment costs for Chopin Airport City, a large mixed-use centre neighbouring Warsaw Airport being developed by Przedsiębiorstwo Państwowe Porty Lotnicze (PPL), are to come to a projected PLN 1 bln. The complex, which is to be built next to terminal ‘A’ of the airport, is to comprise over 165,000 sqm in 16 buildings and should help the airport diversify its revenue sources. The total area of the project comes to 22.5 ha, with 10 ha set aside for buildings comprising offices with retail and conference facilities. The buildings are to range in size from 4,000 sqm to over 20,000 sqm with heights of between 25–40m. CBRE and Arup are acting as advisors to the project. Currently PPL is working with the city authorities in drawing up the zoning plan and is also looking for partners among developers. PPL’s stake in the project is to mainly comprise the land. The development of the project should take ten years, with the first construction work to begin within the next two years.





> *PHN to build Warsaw offices*
> 
> Grupa PHN has received a building permit for the construction of a small office building on ul. Foksal in central Warsaw. The leasable area of the PLN 32 mln project will amount to 3,250 sqm. Construction work is set to be launched before the end of Q2, but Grupa PHN is currently looking for a general contractor. The architectural design was created by the Juvenes-Projekt architectural studio. State-owned Grupa PHN was formed from the merger of three public companies: Intraco, Polski Holding Nieruchomości and Budexpo. Polski Holding Nieruchomości itself was created through merging Dipservice, Towarzystwo Obrotu Nieruchomościami ‘Agro’, Składnica Księgarska, Kaskada and Cobo. Grupa PHN is currently being prepared for privatisation in the form of a Warsaw Stock Exchange flotation.


----------



## Urbanista1

The Norblin complex could be a real tourist attraction or atleast an exciting centre for Wola district, kind of like the Gooderham & Worts complex in Toronto. Very exciting.


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> The Norblin complex could be a real tourist attraction or atleast an exciting centre for Wola district, kind of like the Gooderham & Worts complex in Toronto. Very exciting.


From the Distillery?


----------



## Deo

Złota 44 & Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4:



Michcio said:


> Dwie budowy w jednym ze ściany wschodniej


My vision of future Warsaw downtown ;]



















And real development plan for this place:










^^ We know one of these eleven buildings - it's Museum of Modern Art by Christian Kerez:










Source: http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/51,85301,11065905.html?i=2


----------



## dino2010

New renders of BBI Development Warsaw Tower [180m] 



obserwator said:


> BBI wrzuciło na swoją stronę wizualki w większym rozmiarze, niektóre całkiem nowe. Faktycznie niezłe bydlę, no i jak widać przy aktualnych założeniach 180 do dachu:


----------



## spio




----------



## dino2010

markus1234 said:


> tak chyba jakos bedzie


----------



## LoveAgent.

*New Projects:*

*New office & hotel complex planned in the neighbourhood of the Chopin Airport - 176,000 sq. m (urban conception)*



















*Rebel One apartments (U/C)*










*Port Praski - new renders*


















































































*New park in front of the Jewish Museum*




























*Warsaw University of Technology - new drafting department*



















*Proposed office building in the downtown*










*Mysia 3 Department Store*










*Warsaw University - new department for journalism and politics*










*Przysnaska 6 - office (proposed)*










*Okre Development - proposed office building*










*Warsaw Spire - new render*










*Modernization of Bemowo student campus "Osiedle Przyjaźń" 
(conception)*










*Żoliborz One - offices (U/C)*











​


----------



## rychlik

fantastic stuff


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Some really great projects :cheers:

I especially like the Rebel One project. Will it be located in the downtown area?


----------



## Marbur66

Is that project near the Chopin airport supposed to be residential? If so, why would they build homes so close.....who would want to live by the airport?


----------



## MMXX

These are 100% office & hotel spaces


----------



## Marbur66

JeV said:


> These are 100% office & hotel spaces


OK, cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Piotrek00

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Some really great projects :cheers:
> 
> I especially like the Rebel One project. Will it be located in the downtown area?


http://mapy.google.pl/maps?saddr=mi...pxAASl9f84H88weRzG5B0KHGqp3_Q&mra=pd&t=m&z=14

It will be located in point A. Point B is downtown. But it will be quite near "Port Praski" area which is said to become second downtown of Warsaw


----------



## rychlik

When will work begin on Port Praski? I hope they use good quality materials.


----------



## born_ejty_siks

new Academy of fine arts building. U/C already



IVAZIKOV said:


>



new University of technology building:



kafarek said:


>



last stage of Murano Apartaments



kafarek said:


>



Libra Business Centre new office building on Jerozolimskie avenue



Pstrykacz said:


>



TP Orange complex - Ochota district

visualisation:


svir said:


>


progress:


Pstrykacz said:


>




and some great aerial picture: Zlota 44 in the middle and Cosmopolitan on the right side.



kwadracik said:


>


----------



## spio




----------



## Urbanista1

still waiting for the plans to be produced by Christian Kerez - June is the last deadline and if he fails project will be shelved indefiinitely, he seems very inept and I think the scale of the project might be beyond his abilties...but let's hope he doesn't screw up Warsaw's chance to have a Museum of Modern Art.


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> still waiting for the plans to be produced by Christian Kerez - June is the last deadline and if he fails project will be shelved indefiinitely, he seems very inept and I think the scale of the project might be beyond his abilties...but let's hope he doesn't screw up Warsaw's chance to have a Museum of Modern Art.


Hmmmm..... let's hope he does screw up. His design was not creative enough for me. hno:
I am sure there were other runner-ups with better designs. There were some interesting renders done a couple of years ago so I thought this project was a done deal.


----------



## rychlik

Update: just learned today that this project will not be happening. The architect and the local authorities fell out of love.


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*





































*Cosmopolitan Twarda*










*Plac Unii*


----------



## rychlik

DocentX said:


> What's going on with the church to the left? Are they rebuilding something on it? It was in the same condition last summer.


----------



## MMXX

It's only second tower awaiting its renovation.


----------



## rychlik

JeV said:


> It's only second tower awaiting its renovation.


It's been a really long f*cking time. It was like that last summer. They should get on with it.


----------



## chileanx3

I love Warsaw, some day I will go there, Im really into polish life and style, Regards From Chile


----------



## rychlik

chileanx3 said:


> I love Warsaw, some day I will go there, Im really into polish life and style, Regards From Chile


do it


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*

by rakim :










by amancik :




























*Cosmopolitan Twarda*

by getek:










*Concept Tower*

by michal1701:










*Unidevelopment*

by michal1701:




























*Green Corner*

by sojuz :










*Warsaw 'Stadium' Train Station* was officially opened a few days ago :

by Polex :


----------



## rychlik

Update: just learned today that this project will not be happening. The architect and the local authorities fell out of love. 
Maybe it's for the better, since the project wasn't great. I think Gehry should design a Museum of Modern Art for Warsaw.


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## wholagun

^^ what was the problem?


----------



## Locke

It looked like a supermarket!


----------



## Atrium

Great news, last thing Warsaw needed was another cold slab of concrete in her core.


----------



## Deo

^^ Blah! Blah Blah! This is a really great project... Sad.


----------



## UrbanNikon

I totally agree, this location screams for Frank Gehry.


----------



## NorthPole

wholagun said:


> ^^ what was the problem?


AFAIK it was due to lack of progress in project works. Warsaw authority wanted first to fain Kerez (over 1 mln PLN AFAIR) for the delay, but he refused to pay it, so finally the contract was cancelled.
Now Kerez is complaining, he says he became a scapegoat and will definitely keep off Warsaw in the nearest future. He says he was discriminated during last 5 years and doesn't believe in Polish justice system 



I think Switzerland should boycott EURO 2012 in Warsaw :lol:


----------



## rychlik

NorthPole said:


> AFAIK it was due to lack of progress in project works. Warsaw authority wanted first to fain Kerez (over 1 mln PLN AFAIR) for the delay, but he refused to pay it, so finally the contract was cancelled.
> Now Kerez is complaining, he says he became a scapegoat and will definitely keep off Warsaw in the nearest future. He says he was discriminated during last 5 years and doesn't believe in Polish justice system
> 
> 
> 
> I think Switzerland should boycott EURO 2012 in Warsaw :lol:


Well if he didn't perform up to expectations then can we blame the authorities for making him pay a penalty? I think not. By the way, was he ordered to modify the design somehow? What was taking him so long? But anyways, I don't think he's a great architect, so he won't be missed.


----------



## rychlik

UrbanNikon said:


> I totally agree, this location screams for Frank Gehry.


Or something by Norman Foster. I'm a big fan of his. I hope Frank and Norm are reading this. :yes:


----------



## etlchow

It isn't that cut and dry, rychlik. The title to the plots of the square are not sorted out. Nothing will be built at this location until that happens. You are looking at another five years at least. Kerez got screwed and Warsaw got screwed out of a good building.


----------



## Urbanista1

NorthPole said:


> AFAIK it was due to lack of progress in project works. Warsaw authority wanted first to fain Kerez (over 1 mln PLN AFAIR) for the delay, but he refused to pay it, so finally the contract was cancelled.
> Now Kerez is complaining, he says he became a scapegoat and will definitely keep off Warsaw in the nearest future. He says he was discriminated during last 5 years and doesn't believe in Polish justice system
> 
> 
> 
> I think Switzerland should boycott EURO 2012 in Warsaw :lol:


it's really pathetic on Kerez's part, even though there were some admitted complications due to nearby metro construction (which were resolved) and land ownership over a portion of lands, which were being resolved. He used this as an excuse for constant delays for years and demands for money when the city asked for changes consistent with building standards. in any case, we'll see what the court will decide. a project like this can be designed in 1 year not 4 years.


----------



## sieradzanin1

By Bad Boy



bad_boy said:


>


:banana:


----------



## sieradzanin1

By Bad Boy



bad_boy said:


>


----------



## MSPhoto

Excellent picture mate! Warsaw is booming.


----------



## misiek9300

pawel19-87 said:


> By Radeko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/radeko/7198534420/
> 
> By M Golebiewski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateosite/7198181806/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateosite/7211444852/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateosite/7189447460/


Złota44 :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Metro* - second line :


----------



## born_ejty_siks

New residential buildings in Praga district.



ArJ said:


> Osiedle Saska.


----------



## Highcliff

Poland is growing fast despite the european crisis, isn't it?


----------



## rychlik

Poland technically did not experience a recession and yes, it is growing quite substantially.


----------



## Deo

*My new photos*

Złota 44:


































Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Hi there 
Every year in Warsaw's University Library takes place an exhibition about new
and planned buildings called "Plans For The Future".
Here are some few new projects from the exhibition.*


*Rafaello Tower - 120m*
(Proposed)










*Grzybowska Corporate Center - 83m (96m in total)*
(Approved)










*Office Building on Puławska St.*










*Kaskada Offices*


























*New cladding of Klif Shopping Center*










*Sports Museum (Next to the National Stadium)*
(Proposed)










*Reconstruction of former ski jump in Warsaw (Offices + recreational purposes)*
(Proposed)










*New "Kwadrat Theatre" building*










*Apartment building (Next to Lazienki Park)*










*Modernization of tenement house on Mokotowska St.*










*New Chopin Music University HQ*










*Copernicus Square*
(Approved)










*Lincoln Office Park*








posted by demmat


*New Egyptian Embassy*








posted by demmat


*Farmacol office & apartment complex*








posted by demmat


*New Conference Center*








posted by demmat​


----------



## Minsk

^^

Fantastic projects!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## DocentX

first part of A2 motorway was opened yesterday :


----------



## rychlik

Some of those projects look great. How realistic is that they will be built?


----------



## wholagun

LoveAgent. said:


> *
> 
> Rafaello Tower - 120m
> (Proposed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*

I like it! I only wish it was in the city center.


Some real quality projects. Very impressive. Very impressed with the incorporation of green space into the designs .
What pleases me more is that there is a market for this type this type of accommodation.*​


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Some other new projects:*


*Powiśle Park (U/C)*








by demmat




























*Proposal for an empty plot in the city centre*








by Puchacz666

*Warsaw University - new department for journalism and politics (2 conceptions)*


MikeN said:


>


*Silver Tower*









*Mennica Plans for Wola - model*


Puchacz666 said:


>


----------



## rychlik

I would like to see more color incorporated into the new designs in Warsaw. Any chance that will happen in the future? Something more experimental.

Like:
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/meenaghd/5934796817/] Barcelona - Torre Agbar by meenaghd, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/adasardor/414574659/] Barcelona - Parc de recerca biomedica by AdasArdor, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankps/43351156/] Hundertwasserhaus by frankps, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4967794979/] New York City by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## everywhere

Warsaw's building boom kinda reminds me of Berlin, Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow and London. Lots of exciting developments as I see from the images in the forums and other sources. 

And it's really amazing to know that Poland, like China and other big emerging economies of the world, miraculously survived the 2008-2009 Global Financial Crisis.


----------



## Macius

rychlik said:


> I would like to see more color incorporated into the new designs in Warsaw. Any chance that will happen in the future? Something more experimental.


:cheers:

Warsaw at night is full of the colors, especially our landmark


----------



## LoveAgent.

*New Apartment buildings on Solidarnosci Avenue (Wola district)*
According to investor, the project will resemble the pre-war buildings that once stood in this place.
IMO not the best architecture, but a good "filler" in the street frontage 



















Same place today:


----------



## rychlik

The above are not bad. I like it.


----------



## datax

rychlik said:


> The above are not bad. I like it.


Yeah, but the last one (New Apartment buildings on Solidarnosci Avenue) look terrible


----------



## LoveAgent.

> *HB Reavis bought a 2.8 ha. plot on Warsaw’s Inflancka street from Spanish developer Lubasa for an undisclosed sum and intends to develop an office building on the site, the Eurobuild portal reported.
> Finalisation of the contract was dependent on the approval of the city authorities, who held pre-emption rights to the land, originally sold to Lubasa for PLN39m in 2006. CBRE helped negotiate the transaction.*


And this is the baby


----------



## Groningen NL

:cheers:


----------



## dino2010

+ video: http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/56,...ow_Polskich__proj__Lahdelma_Mahlamaki,,7.html 


*by poldek.pajak:*


poldek.pajak said:


> (z wczoraj)


----------



## LoveAgent.

Del


----------



## LoveAgent.

New Apartment complex in Żoliborz


----------



## Minsk

^^
Good project, so much green, especially I like this green roofs.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Modernization of railway station "Warsaw East" is finally finished!


----------



## Deo

Great!



>





>


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Construction update*
With links to the projects (in names)

*Oxygen + Green Corner*









by morris71


*Concept Tower, Grzybowska 81, InCity, Wola Center, Karolkowa Business Park*









by morris71


*Feniks*









by rybenbaum


*Plac Unii*









by Pstrykacz


*Business Garden*









by krzysztofsow


----------



## Groningen NL

Thanks for the update :applause:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The Warsaw East station looks great kay:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Liberty Tower* 
(approved, probably the final project)

Function - Office tower
Height - 130-140m (37 floors)
Design - APA Kuryłowicz & Associates/Costas Kondylis (NYC)
Investor - Liberty Development 
Planned End Of Costruction - 2015
Map - http://goo.gl/maps/rLJu


----------



## fnsc1394

Beautiful


----------



## m4rcin

Some amaizing projects! :cheers:


----------



## Groningen NL

Yet another good looking tower for Warsaw


----------



## Urbanista1

Liberty tower has really evolved and now its really impressive, especially with the at-grade retail - hate towers that have no real street face or ground floor-street relationship. This development will also incorporate the reconstruction of the last two surviving buildings of the Warsaw ghetto which are currently preserved in storage awaiting reassembly.


----------



## Ulv

New tower for Warsaw:
Atrium South 160m


----------



## ZZ-II

Really cool . Warsaw is already one of my favourite skylines in Europe


----------



## BeardlessRelic

There are some really great projects in Warsaw going on!


----------



## ufonut

New office complex by AIG Lincoln (55.000 sqm)










More photos here:
http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,34862,12501091.html?i=2


----------



## LoveAgent.

fnsc1394 said:


> I thought that Targówek II was being renamed (Trocka or something like that)? Anyway, nice to see that the next stations will have architecture different than the central section.


I would say that even better than the central section, especially the Wola part looks great. :cheers:


----------



## LoveAgent.

*New project: Fort(e) Theatre in Warsaw's Citadel*


----------



## rychlik

Absolutely love the second metro line designs. Great stuff.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Concept project for new high rise building in the central business district*


----------



## rychlik

Oh my god, it looks great. I hope they build this one. Would be a perfect fit but should be a bit taller.


----------



## rychlik

Will this project be realized?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

WOW! This tower is amazing!!!!!!

I hope it becomes reality kay:


----------



## Eno

F**k, that would be amazing. I would add another 20 floors or so.


----------



## Urbanista1

brilliant idea for also resolving the overshadowing concerns from adjacent residential.


----------



## panthiocodin

that is what warsaw needs at the moment - to make city structure more thick! I love this project straight away! fab


----------



## UrbanNikon

WOW I must say that looks pretty good.


----------



## Marbur66

Urbanista1 said:


> brilliant idea for also resolving the overshadowing concerns from adjacent residential.


I would resolve that problem by demolishing those god-awful commie blocks in the area. kay:


----------



## dino2010

...and more:



dino2010 said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^

What is the status of this project? Concept, Proposal, Approved?


----------



## Piotrek00

This project won't be build. It's just a vision, student's project. In other words, it's just a drawing, but profesionally created.


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ But there are real plans to built a tower on that site. This is just a concept proposal how it might look like


----------



## metacatfry

But there is a residential block there? Any project there will need to get the consent from all tenants there to sell right? That usually won't work. there's always some old person who will not move, and lives forever.


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Article from Warsaw Business Journal 


> 7th November 2011
> *Poland selling Meble Emilia, includes prime Warsaw spot*
> A controlling stake in state-owned furniture company Meble Emilia is being put up for sale by the Treasury Ministry for zł.172.28 million. The sale will include a network of 12 furniture stores, the best-recognized of which is located on ul. Emilii Plater, in Warsaw’s downtown.Built in the 1970s and nestled in between the InterContinental Hotel (164 m) and the Warsaw Financial Center (165 m), the store is in a prime location. Some experts say the new owner could replace the store with a more profitable high-rise office building.
> However, construction of an office tower on the site of the building would be difficult to undertake because of the existence of an eight-storey apartment block that sits directly behind it. Construction of a large office tower would restrict sunlight for the apartment’s residents to a level below that which is required by law.
> The developer of the InterContinental also had to deal with a similar requirement, eventually choosing to include a section that allows light to pass through.
> For an office to be built on the site of Meble Emilia’s furniture store, an investor would be required to buy some existing residences facing ul. Emilii Plater and replace them with office or hotel space. Residents, however, do not want to move out and would likely demand exorbitant payments to do so, reported Gazeta Wyborcza.
> The Treasury hopes to sell its 85 percent stake in Meble Emilia while allowing eligible employees to acquire the remaining 15 percent of the company free of charge. The minimum price-per-share set for the available shares (221,000) is zł.779.54.
> In addition to its network of stores, Meble Emilia also rents out office, retail, advertising and warehouse space in the capital and its surrounding area.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's even harder since Emilia became a listed building just before the transaction


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Quick construction update from September* 

*Jewish Museum*
(almost finished)




























*Oxygen Apartments*

















by morris71


*Złota 44*

















by greg18zam


*Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4*

















by morris71


*Concept Tower*

















by antyqjon


*Plac Unii*

















by michau


*Warsaw Spire*

















by greg18zam


*Wola Center*

















by Piotrek00


*Tenement revitalization on Próżna St. *

















by SoboleuS


*Atrium One*

















by michau
​


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Powiśle Park - new renders*
(U/C, offices & apartments)







































*New plans to revitalize (reconstruct) the historic market hall "Koszyki" with new mixed use buildings around the area.*
This is only a concept design - the final project will be revealed soon.


----------



## intervention

Anyone know why it's called Koszyki?


----------



## Mateusz

Polish Jews Museum looks stunning to me  Overall great projects in Warsaw


----------



## NorthPole

intervention said:


> Anyone know why it's called Koszyki?











The plot is at Koszykowa Str.
The market hall is from early XX c., but who knows, maybe name of the street comes from some historical market square placed there over 100 years ago ("koszyki" = baskets) :dunno:


----------



## intervention

Thanks 

I googled it and according to Wikipedia...

Ulica biegła przez tereny Folwarku Koszyki, od którego pochodzi nazwa zarówno ulicy, jak i osiedla wyrosłego wokół środkowego biegu ulicy.

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulica_Koszykowa_w_Warszawie


----------



## Piotrek00

Yes, and according to this site Folwark Koszyki took his name from baskets which were used to strengthen Lubomirski Ramparts


----------



## lukaszek89

Cosmopolitan



JeV said:


>


----------



## panthiocodin

it's only 160m high but becouse of slim shape building looks much taller! I just can't wait to see a full cladding on it!


----------



## intervention

Can I personally demolish the Emilia store?


----------



## LoveAgent.

*New Wilanów town hall*
Design: Kuryłowicz & Associates
Construction end: 2014/2015


----------



## Iluminat

intervention said:


> Can I personally demolish the Emilia store?


No, it would be illegal to do this.
We will have to report you to the police if you try (moderator can check your IP easily).


----------



## EB110

intervention said:


> Can I personally demolish the Emilia store?


 wait in line mate  and its quite a big one. Emilia will be gone and thats a good thing.


----------



## WMS

The discussion about Emilia is pointless here. Personally i like this building.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Nowy Świat Bis*
Purpose: Office
Design: AMC (Andrzej M. Chołdzyński)
Status: Approved
Construction: 2013-2015
Area: 4400 m2
Location: Google Maps


----------



## Urbanista1

WMS said:


> The discussion about Emilia is pointless here. Personally i like this building.


it's nothing special (many like it and many better), not worth sacrificing a much better calibre new skyscraper which will add density and vitality to the new city centre, consistent with the Plac Defilad Masterplan. The developer could reconstruct a portion of this building that is most interesting and incorporate it in with the new tower certainly why not, but to maintain this scale of development is ludicrous.


----------



## rychlik

I say tear it down.


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw's (and the world's) narrowest house opened today.

The new house is only four-feet wide, but it comes with a bathroom, a kitchen and a bedroom, and its first tenant will move in this weekend.
Architect Jakub Szczesny designed the two-story aluminum and plastic house three years ago and it's been built in a narrow space between a pre-war house and a modern apartment block in downtown Warsaw.
The Foundation of Polish Modern Art helped him fund it.
At a news conference Friday, they said the first tenant will move in Saturday: Etgar Keret, an Israeli writer whose ancestors died in Poland during the Holocaust.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/1...livable-house-only-4-feet-wide/#ixzz29t8CmJh2





























It proves anything can be done.


----------



## Deo

^^ Hehe, I want to see the inside photos of this house... ;D


----------



## DocentX

*Zlota 44*



michal1701 said:


> 27.03.2013





adamMa said:


> https://uo8pzq.bn1.livefilestore.co...sJd0HB2q9FpeCsQuaQu4H22wF/DSC05193.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uo8pzq.bn1.livefilestore.co...V85wcbZmxtwT8LTb4kPkDw2u2/DSC05169.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uo8pzq.bn1.livefilestore.co...b_fukqIjipDVIhNoYgN94jw7f/DSC05167.jpg?psid=1





adamMa said:


> Widok z Mokotowskiej 67


*Plac Unii*



adamMa said:


> Przejeżdżałem dzisiaj blisko wiec kilka zdjęć zrobiłem tej paskudzie
> https://e6k4nq.bn1.livefilestore.co...f22z5EUpp16r3k2_j4Xk7Inoc/DSC05172.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bn1.livefilestore.co...8l_rt64nL3SH9vlrIDZ8wLs3S/DSC05171.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bn1.livefilestore.co...1jzHAYY0qJNpmaMtwGFSEwvf2/DSC05174.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bn1.livefilestore.co...OrXD44Z29qeKXFXpTgzUbXS6Z/DSC05161.jpg?psid=1





Polex said:


> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


*Muranów district*



michal1701 said:


> 28.03.2013


*
Museum of History of Polish Jews*



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdn





kafarek said:


> 18
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koniec dziękuję za uwagę


----------



## wholagun

> *
> PKO BP to build skyscraper in Warsaw*
> 
> 
> Poland's largest bank PKO BP wants to have a new office building in the center of Warsaw. Qualia Development, the bank's real estate development subsidiary, plans to demolish an existing building at the corner of ul. Nowogrodzka and ul. Marszałkowska. The space will be filled with a 26-storey, 106-meter scheme designed by Kuryłowicz & Associates.
> 
> The new building will adjoin the Wolf Marszałkowska building, designed by the late Stefan Kuryłowicz. The Wolf building was built with the intention of having another office scheme right next to it.
> 
> Qualia is yet to obtain permission both for the demolishing and for the construction work. Construction is likely to start in 2015 at the earliest.


http://wbj.pl/article-62321-pko-bp-to-build-skyscraper-in-warsaw.html?typ=pam


----------



## pvclo89

^^ Such a good news! Next skyscraper in our capital city


----------



## Marco 50% Polish

Good news everyday


----------



## lukaszek89

^^


----------



## DocentX

piotr.k said:


> Gmach Wydziału Lingwistyki Stosowanej oraz Wydziału Neofilologii UW - etap I
> 
> projekt:Kuryłowicz & Associates Sp. z o.o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *więcej zdjęć:* Gmach Wydziału Lingwistyki Stosowanej oraz Wydziału Neofilologii UW - etap I - Fotografia architektury





piotr.k said:


> *Gmach Wydziału Lingwistyki Stosowanej oraz Wydziału Neofilologii UW*





piotr.k said:


> No niestety duże "prawie"
> 
> Kolejna realizacja JEMSów:
> 
> Trio Apartamenty - Warszawa





piotr.k said:


> Horizon Plaza - Warszawa
> architektura: JSK Architekci





piotr.k said:


> Kolejne ogólnie znane biurowce z pracowni JEMS Architekci
> Swoją drogą, zgubiłem się, ten biurowiec nazywa się w końcu Nefryt czy Topaz? Czy tak i tak?
> 
> 
> *Nefryt Office Center / Topaz - Warszawa*
> architektura: JEMS Architekci





piotr.k said:


> Małe przypomnienie zdjęć które już publikowałem na forum SSC.
> Ciekawe pod względem architektury biurowce, choć podobno niezbyt lubiane przez okolicznych mieszkańców.
> 
> Harmony Office Center - Warszawa
> architektura: Grupa5, APAKA


:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

amazing contemporary architecture, very elegant


----------



## k%

nice, but we still don't like you


----------



## rychlik

k% said:


> nice, but we still don't like you


Jealous Krakovians.


----------



## DocentX

kafarek said:


> z wczoraj


----------



## sieradzanin1

*District: Wola*

*Wola Center :*

By kafarek


kafarek said:


>


*Karolkowa Business Park & Concept Tower :*

By kafarek


kafarek said:


>


*Prime Corporate Center | 83m | 23 fl | Prep :*












bprzybysz said:


> Dobre info
> 
> EDIT


----------



## DocentX

antyqjon said:


> Z kronikarskiego obowiązku:





antyqjon said:


> Idziemy Inflancką, a potem sralnikiem wzdłuż Andersa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na koniec rzut oka z wiaduktu.





morris71 said:


>


Metro construction



M_I_K_I said:


> Ponieważ miałem to szczęście i przeszedłem się nocą tunelem metra, dzielę się zdjęciami. Na początek kilka z przemarszu łącznikiem II-I linia.
> 
> 1. Tarcza Anna w wentylatorni szlakowej na wys. ul. Bagno. Po prawej początek łącznika prowadzęcego na pl. Defilad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I widok w górę, na "city". Szkoda, że tę dziurę zamurują
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Szanowna wycieczka  Było aż 45 osób. Okazało się, że ludzi z kamerami strasznie ciężko opanować, wszędzie chcą wejść! Po prawej montażzbrojenia łożyska tarczy. Było grubo po północy, ale trzech panów pracowało.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Głowica skrawająca Anny widziana już z wejścia w łącznik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I już w łączniku. Mała ciekawostka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. I kolejna. Sam tunel byłby rajem dla skejterów, niezłe akrobacje można kręcić
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I końcówka łącznika w szybie na pl. Defilad. Na jego dnie trwa rozbiórka łożysk po tarczy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Dno szybu przypomina pobojowsko - pokruszone resztki tubingów, sterczące zbrojenia itd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


:cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

Cosmopolitan (160m)



Redzio said:


>


----------



## Sid Vicious

great development there :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

Polex said:


> Zaintrygowało mnie co ta dziewczyna tam robi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okazało się, że wykopała sobie grajdołek na kamienistej plży.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Groningen NL

Any news on the final design of this one?


----------



## Piotrek00

Still nothing official.


----------



## Piotrek00

Update on some projects:
*Chmielna 25*




















Polex said:


> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.





Piotrek00 said:


> Na zewnątrz raczej bez zmian:





Petr said:


>


*Atrium One
*


adamMa said:


> https://dkniia.bay.livefilestore.co...Q6-P8lr4iTfxX2PGkZx1W7zfF/DSC07814.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dkniia.bay.livefilestore.co...YhiBUI9elEOuxyLaqRysePM66/DSC07817.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dkniia.bay.livefilestore.co...iBlDBrlGNZrG-zKKKvXYunOn7/DSC07818.jpg?psid=1


*Warsaw Spire
*



adamMa said:


> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...IM6r5AOivoPIPj8l74Jy-rENf/DSC08119.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...883e7tr2yXT8xL81xuZaZ_QAW/DSC08141.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...m3UjkDx-MY-Vh7ygsrTGdNSku/DSC08146.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...OZgqqQ3EG-rnKxWQ5BLWI8CSQ/DSC08127.jpg?psid=1


*Plac Unii
*


lulek89 said:


> *1.05.2013*
> 
> 
> Plac Unii by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Plac Unii by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Plac Unii by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Plac Unii by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


*Eurocentrum*











adamMa said:


> Dzisiejsze
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...KRLXYcMVrpgwtLYmLiT6xqaBl/DSC08200.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...NgNebT4MIayXuPT_99-G82IiA/DSC08202.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...T94-1u2d3h-KW7Zz85tx0rnCN/DSC08201.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...WM_yMJQfLUhaYsY6c3rOZ2woB/DSC08204.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...rOfIA2SQcHEc5-GPZkQ5Onl8U/DSC08205.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://e6k4nq.bay.livefilestore.co...v_Q8d0cYsLpzZAmdgqHlmtMqn/DSC08210.jpg?psid=1


----------



## rychlik

Is this one getting started soon?









http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/a0/f6/d4/z13956768V,Wolska-Liberty-Tower-br---Efektowna-wieza-biurowa-.jpg


----------



## Piotrek00

No one knows. They have realesed some new renders recently, which gives hope that something is happening with the project. But they are probably waiting for preleases to start, so it's hard to say if they find tenants soon


----------



## _nowy_

They didn't change the height of Warsaw Spire - whole construction will be 220 m high (I mean the main tower) simply the roof is at the height of 180 meters.


----------



## rychlik

OxfordWarsaw said:


> I've been to London, HK, LA, NY, Chitown, Frankfurt and Warsaw :] let me tell ya  Warsaw is pretty small when compared to giants like that  but its not small compared to any other city for that matter. But how can ya compare 17mln City like London to barely 3mln Warsaw. lol. Can't be done guys. Its a different league.
> 
> That said Warsaw is really booming right now and it sort of is that save heaven in Europe right now. Lots of folks are jealous that we get so much going on but lets face it, Warsaw needs it. There are plenty of areas that need to be taken care of.
> I think Warsaw in 10 years once WS, UBS, echo tower and once ONZ roundabaout will be finished downtown Warsaw will start to impress a lot of people and I mean a lot
> 
> But skyscrapers isn't everything, Warsaw needs to clean up the streets, new bus stops, stuff like that.


Hold on here, we're just comparing the *size *of the skylines. Wouldn't you expect London to have a massive skyline? It is a very prestigious world class city after all. 

Even L.A's skyline is quite modest, by American standards.


----------



## Loathing

rychlik said:


> Hold on here, we're just comparing the *size *of the skylines. Wouldn't you expect London to have a massive skyline? It is a very prestigious world class city after all.


It's true that London's skyline is not that large for such a wealthy city, but London has a lot of height restrictions to protect UNESCO world heritage sites at Parliament Square, St Paul's, and the Tower of London -- and then there's also City Airport in the East that restricts height at Canary Wharf. Also, Londoners traditionally hate skyscrapers, although things are changing fast.

Anyway, the original point was: which city will become the biggest and best skyline in Europe? That's why I asked how many proposed skyscrapers Warsaw has. Because London is a fast-growing city with many 200m proposals, dozens of 100m+ proposals, and one 300m under construction. As far as I know, no other city in Europe has as many projects in the pipeline as London. There's also the unique design and high material quality of many of London's skyscrapers, which should be taken into consideration.

I do think, however, that Warsaw could take over both Frankfurt and Paris in the future. It all depends on how long Poland's economic growth lasts.


----------



## rychlik

Here are some more planned buildings. Not sure about any start dates.





























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323


----------



## panthiocodin

guys don't be silly thinking that Warsaw skyline will take over Paris one! IMHO Paris has got the best most dens skyline in Europe far better then London and anyone else! to me it is not about height of particular skyscrapers that much as about density making an impression where the city center is! true Warsaw is booming now and it's skyline developed much with a lot of projects coming to be launched very very soon but we have to take under consideration that other cities won't wait although I am really happy and proud about what is happening in my capital city at the moment!


----------



## serhatturkey

I can say that Istanbul has over 15 milion peple its growing everysecond with economy and everything else.i can compare it even london or paris.But warsow really is not same level for them


----------



## rychlik

serhatturkey said:


> I can say that Istanbul has over 15 milion peple its growing everysecond with economy and everything else.i can compare it even london or paris.But warsow really is not same level for them


Istanbul to Paris or London? Certainly not to Paris. 

I posted a couple of pictures on the last page for comparison of London and Warsaw. The quality is quite good in London but the their skyline is pretty modest for such a massive city. Some people act like London's skyline is from another dimension, another galaxy. Please.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*City vs. city discussions are NOT allowed here. Thanks.*


__________

By bartello


Warsaw panoramic sunset by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr​


bartello said:


> Nie przesadzajcie Panowie...
> Nie taki straszny jak go malują.
> To moje zdjęcia "pałacu" :
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> Panorama of Warsaw by night by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> Warsaw Panorama by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> Sunset over Warsaw by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr
> 
> Reszta do obejrzenia na tutaj​


----------



## Eno

Warsaw is looking good. Lots of great stuff is happening and more is in the pipeline. In another 15 years it'll be an impressive city.


----------



## thompsongda

I think it was already mentioned here but... What Warsaw needs now, is time. After all these years of stagnation, communistm and all these bad things, Warsaw *can* finally grow. Paris, London, even Frankfurt didn't have such problems in the past. That's the main difference.


----------



## lukaszek89

nice shots!



bartello said:


> My three photos of stadium in Warsaw :
> 1.
> 
> National Stadium by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> Untitled by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> Warsaw Stadium by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Bjacek

Warsaw has a big asset in term of future skyline : The space. Neither London or Paris got it. In Warsaw, we have a lot of ugly buildings that the autority can destroy without so many troubles as almost all old buildings in the center and is wola are bad looking. When in Paris, they cannot destroy a lot of buildings in the same area (just look at how the Montparnasse Tower looks ugly in its surrounding)

For that reason, it's almost not possible to compare Warsaw, London, Paris, etc. 
Warsaw will have it's own skyline with a big Business Center. 

And as some other people that replied before me said :"It's an amazing change when you realize from where Warsaw (and Poland) is coming"


----------



## rychlik

That being said, I hope some interesting older buildings in Warsaw can be preserved.


----------



## Bjacek

I totally agree with you, i was mostly speaking about those commieblocks everywhere in the city.
Warsaw need to keep its heritage and doesn't have to forget its history in order to look forward.

Does anyone know what are the new revitalization projects in Warsaw?


----------



## Piotrek00

Sorry, but commieblocks are not being destroyed in the nearest future. Live with it. If any investor wanted to demolish such block, he would have to convince every single owner of the flat to sell it. It would be very difficult, practically impossible.


----------



## Bjacek

There is no any expropriation law? 
Everybody, really have to accept or just a majority (1/2, 3/4)?

Anyway, there is still a lot of space to build new buildings (Ul. Lucka for example, there is more than 2 vacant lots (And i'm not speaking about the Art Norblin project)).


----------



## Piotrek00

Expropriation law can only be used to make space for public investments, like roads etc. but it should be always treated as a last resort - if there are any other ways of dealing with public investments withous expropriation, they should be used. And yes, everyone has to accept - ownership is ownership, it would be unfair if investor could kick you out of your home just because most of your neighbours agreed to sell their homes.


----------



## Ulv

serhatturkey said:


> I can say that Istanbul has over 15 milion peple its growing everysecond with economy and everything else.i can compare it even london or paris.But warsow really is not same level for them



wat?


----------



## Loathing

Piotrek00 said:


> Expropriation law can only be used to make space for public investments, like roads etc. but it should be always treated as a last resort - if there are any other ways of dealing with public investments withous expropriation, they should be used. And yes, everyone has to accept - ownership is ownership, it would be unfair if investor could kick you out of your home just because most of your neighbours agreed to sell their homes.


In most countries, including the UK, there is something called a Compulsory Purchase Order, which allows the government to "kick people out" of their homes whether they like it or not. In return they get money and a replacement home. It is used quite regularly when redeveloping social housing, but it can be used just the same with private property.

Presumably some of the "commieblocks" in Warsaw are social housing and are falling apart, so they'll need to be replaced anyway -- the residents can hardly stay in a building that is falling apart. Lots of buildings of that type in London, built before the '80s, are being demolished right now.


----------



## Orionol

Warsaw still can rebuild or renovate those ugly commieblock into more beautiful buildings. This is something that is happening probably in every cities around Poland.


----------



## Deo

*Złota 44



adamMa said:



...








...

Click to expand...




don_camillo said:



...








...

Click to expand...




bad_boy said:



...








...

Click to expand...

Cosmopolitan



Polex said:




















...

Click to expand...

Warsaw Spire



jaceq said:



...








...

Click to expand...

Plac Unii



Sunshray said:



...








...

Click to expand...




granitowiec said:




...

Click to expand...

Q22



jaceq said:



...








Click to expand...

Museum of the History of Polish Jews



lulek89 said:



...

Museum of the History of Polish Jews by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

...


Museum of the History of Polish Jews by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

...

Click to expand...

Atrium 1



jaceq said:












...

Click to expand...

Vistula riverside



Polex said:



...








...

Click to expand...

The new part of southern ring road in Warsaw



JacekMajewski said:



...








Click to expand...






Second underground line










Source: http://budowametra.pl/torowisko-w-laczniku-gotowe/

BTW ...*


----------



## panthiocodin

Deo, very nice update! second photo looks like Daily Planet head office where Clark Kent was employed (Superman) Good stuff man


----------



## Deo

*Warsaw skyline - August 2013*



Michał78;105919163 said:


> ...


----------



## Deo

*Złota 44*



adamMa said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://3rylqg.bay.livefilestore.co...aLG5qyjHU3uPYMxe4gSj59N_Q/DSC00636.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vhqc4w.bay.livefilestore.co...zrngtK2miZbAwbRmfR-UecI/DSC00634_1.jpg?psid=1


----------



## Piotrek00

Some news: 


> *Twierdza Modlin sold... at last*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND A buyer has finally been found for Twierdza Modlin in the ninth auction of the 19th century fortress.
> 
> Two companies placed bids with the property finally being sold for PLN 35.7 mln. The buyer is rumoured to be Konkret of Poznań. Only half the price that was bid is to be paid because the fortress is a listed historic monument and is under a conservation order. No plans have yet been drawn up for the development of the property; however, there are long standing plans to convert the fortress into loft apartments with additional hotel and conference facilities. Around 93 pct of the proceeds from the sale are to go towards the Polish Armed Forces Modernisation Fund. Konkret is known for its City Park Hotel & Residence project on ul. Wyspiańskiego in Poznań.


eurobuildcee.com

Konkret did really great job in Poznań, hope they will turn Modlin Fortress into something wonderful! 



> *Loan of PLN 904 mln for Warsaw Spire*
> 
> POLAND Ghelamco has been granted a loan of almost PLN 904 mln for the development of its Warsaw Spire office complex.
> 
> The loan was made out by four banks: Pekao, Bank Zachodni WBK, PKO Bank Polski and BRE Bank. Work on the project began in 2011 and so far the project has been developed without bank financing. Currently building ‘B’ is under construction, with the new financing to go towards developing subsequent stages of the project. “Warsaw Spire is an exceptional building for Warsaw – as well as for the whole of Europe. We are proud that our project has been granted bank financing, particularly in regard to the current economic climate, which has had a meaningful impact on the policies of banks in terms of commercial investment loans,” commented Jeroen van der Toolen, the managing director of Ghelamco for the CEE region. Warsaw Spire is being built on a plot bounded by the streets ul. Grzybowska, ul. Łucka, ul. Towarowa and ul. Wronia and will comprise three buildings offering a combined 100,000 sqm of office space. Tower ‘A’ will have 49 storeys and a height of 180m (220m with the spire). Buildings ‘B’ and ‘C’ will both be 55m in height with 15 storeys each. The first tenant of the complex is European Union agency Frontex, which is to move in in September 2014.


eurobuildcee.com

Skanska put a fence around their plot near Rondo Daszyńskiego (not much info on this project, but JEMS are rumoured to design it):



morris71 said:


>





Biuranetwawa said:


>


BBI signed a deal with Librecht & WooD and they will develop commercial part of Koneser project together:










Mor-Eden returns to its plans to build 2x16 floors + 1x28 floors residential project on Grzybowska street. This is probably not a final render:


----------



## JanVL

Is there a chance those two buildings with a fence around now could be demolished? Nice places for something more modern...


----------



## Iluminat

They look modern enough if you ask me, the office building have some very interesting facade rare in Warsaw but yes, probably they will be demolished.


----------



## Highcliff

warsaw....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Piotrek00

JanVL said:


> Is there a chance those two buildings with a fence around now could be demolished? Nice places for something more modern...


Surely! That's why they put a fence around them. Moreover, IPN building (in the background, near Warsaw Spire) will also be demolished


----------



## jbudzynski

Warsaw skyline - August 2013

Złota44 and Cosmopolitan almost ready. 



Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## JanVL

Piotrek00 said:


> Surely! That's why they put a fence around them. Moreover, IPN building (in the background, near Warsaw Spire) will also be demolished


Then there will be a nice 'aleja wieżowców' soon there too 

Nice to see how great Warsaw is and how greater it will be. We can name it New Warsaw soon :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

Rafaello Tower- 120m


----------



## wilczur

:applause:


----------



## ZZ-II

Beautiful highrise


----------



## Piotrek00

Some more info on the project + better renders:
120m, 32 floors, 28000 sqm of office space
Developer - Green Property Group
Architects - JSK Architekci




























---
Budimex has been chosen to build CEZAMAT (The center for advanced materials and technologies) for 275 mln PLN:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love the black one! Almost reminiscent of Mies Van Der Rohe's designs.


----------



## Piotrek00

Some info from Służewiec:

*Harmony Konstrukturska* - 38,000 sqm of office space. It is said that construction has been started.
Localisation: Konstruktorska 4
Developer: Harmony Konstruktorsa (company connected with Eko Park)
Architect: APA Kuryłowicz
Main contractor: SPS Construction



























Source: spsconstruction.pl

-----
*P4* - 24,000 sqm of office space. Project is waiting for construction permit - planned start Q1 2014.
Localisation: Postępu 4
Developer: Garvest
Architect: JEMS Architekci





































-----
Schindler Headquarter - planned construction start H1 2014
Localisation: Postępu
Investor: Schindler
Architect: Hermanowicz Rewski


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The red glass is a nice touch. It works well with the black and white main structure.

I also like the neo-brutalist look of P4.


----------



## rychlik

Will this become a reality?


----------



## Piotrek00

Hard to say. First of all, it's one company's (Marvipol) vision for Dworzec Gdański, but there are also five other companies (Echo Investment, HB Reavis, Ghelamco, Immobel, Penta) that placed offers, and PKP hasn't chosen yet. And it's just some concept, not a final project, so even if Marvipol is chosen, there may be some changes in the project.


----------



## El_Greco

Some fantastic stuff!


----------



## Urbanista1

very impressive variety of projects and some cutting edge architectural design.


----------



## Piotrek00

As a major update was nearly two months ago I will try to prepare somethin when I find some time. In the meantime, great comparison how Wola district changed during 1,5 year (actually not only Wola, but also skyline):


bad_boy said:


> Obraz zmian widziany z Woli w ciagu ostatniego półtora roku pomiędzy 27.04.2012 a 19.10.2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan, Z44, Warsaw Spire, Wola Center, Unidevelopment, Concept Tower, Karolkowa Business Park, dwa etapy Incity, ostatni etap CAA...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I heard there was going to be a cleaning or renovation of the Palace of Culture/Science. When's that planned for?


----------



## Piotrek00

Hard to say. It was planned for this year, but unfortunetaly still no progress in this. It would be quite expensive (30 000 000 PLN ~ 7 000 000 EUR). But we can be sure, that when cleaned, it will look stunning! Below is the photo three years after completion (1958)


----------



## Loathing

Isn't it a bit taboo because it's a symbol of Russian imperialism/colonialism?


----------



## Piotrek00

It's quite complicated, but I wouldn't call it taboo  This building has many fans and many opponents. Some people think it should be demolished, cause, as you said, they treat it as unwanted gift from Russians and symbol of their domination. But in fact it is very unprobable that it will happen - it is registered monument protected by law. It would require a lot of procedures to delete it from the list and then to demolish it. Moreover, undoubtedly it has become a symbol of Warsaw, and is quite recognizable. Also I've heard many opinions from foreigners, who like the fact that it is completely different to modern glassy skyscrapers. Also, many people associate it with american skyscrapers. 

I think it's rather a matter of money - if city decides to clear it, for sure there will be many voices against, arguing that there are many other neglected buildings in much worse condition (a lot in Praga district for example).


----------



## Autostädter

It should definitely be preserved. Why not build a bigger tower right next to it so it loses its dominant appearance?


----------



## Iluminat

^^There were already plans like that but I don't think it's such a good idea...


----------



## Ykir

According to the current plan for the area there will be buildings next to the Palace of Culture that will be taller than it (at least without counting it's spire but they can also be taller). The authorites want to sell one plot now, so there are chances that something is going to be built in some years from now.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Outside of Moscow, It's basically the Empire State Building of Europe and it should be treated as such. Who cares who built it?


----------



## masterpaul

ThatOneGuy said:


> Outside of Moscow, It's basically the Empire State Building of Europe and it should be treated as such. Who cares who built it?


Idiots


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Why? Architecture is architecture regardless who builds it.


----------



## Highcliff

at least, palace of culture is better than ryugyong hotel....:troll:


----------



## rychlik

ThatOneGuy said:


> Outside of Moscow, It's basically the Empire State Building of Europe and it should be treated as such. Who cares who built it?


It's the most slender therefore I like it the best.


----------



## Piotrek00

Speaking of renovation - today results for Rotunda buildings were announced:



























rotunda2013.pl:






















































architizer.com


----------



## Piotrek00

And here comes the update:

*Plac Unii* | office + retail | completed


piotr.k said:


>


*Złota* + *Cosmopolitan* | both residential | both nearly finished


deamon82 said:


>


*Warsaw Spire* | office | U/C
New renders:




















Redzio said:


> Zdjęcia budowy:





zbieraj said:


>





zbieraj said:


>


*Q22* | office | U/C











Piotrek00 said:


>


*Atrium One* | office | T/O



morris71 said:


>


*Hampton by Hilton* | hotel | T/O | icard:












Pawrzes_PL said:


>


*Gdański Business Center *| office | T/O











Maciek M said:


>


*Karolkowa Business Park* | office | T/O











morris71 said:


>


*InCity* | residential | 1st phase nearly completed, 2nd phase U/C, 3rd planned











morris71 said:


>


*XIX Dzielnica* | residential | U/C (2nd phase)











Piotrek00 said:


>


*CBF Nowy Świat BIS* | office | U/C











jester said:


>


Plac Zamkowy 2 | office | U/C











evertonfans2012 said:


>


*Eurocentrum* | office | T/O











jsiemins said:


>


*Nimbus* | office | U/C











morskafala said:


>


*Ocean Business Park* | Office | U/C











Tomeyk said:


>


*Postępu 14* | office | demolition/planned











AilO said:


>


*Skanska plot *| demolition/new buildings planned, still no renders


Piotrek00 said:


>


----------



## Union.SLO

Except for that Hampton hotel, very nice projects.


----------



## masterpaul

Hilton Warsaw branch must have the worst architects in the whole planet. Perhaps they don't even use architects but structural engineers with no aesthetic judgement.


----------



## rychlik

Rotunda project looks great.


----------



## Piotrek00

Yes, the best in bus stops is that this is PPP formula, so the city won't pay for it. It will be completely funded by private companies, which will later have rights to use them for advertisements.

ThatOneGuy - unfortunately outdoor advertising is a big problem in Poland, especially in Warsaw. It's rather unprobable that this building will be renovated - it won't be viable. New owner would probably demolish it and build something new from scratch. It is already listed for sale, but there are rumors that there are some legal problems with the plot and the ability to build something higher there..


----------



## rychlik

It doesn't seem like 2014 will see that many new projects.


----------



## Piotrek00

We won't see many starts of projects, but remember that there is already lot of office space under construction (Warsaw Spire, Q22, Eurocentrum, Gdański Business Center) so we will definitely have something to look at  And it's obvious, that huge amount of office space u/c now results in limited activity in future. I've also mentioned the biggest/the most important projects, that have the highest probability of launching in 2014. There are projects like Liberty Tower, Mennica, Roma Tower, PHN and some others, that are also possible of launching sooner or later, however it's hard to predict when it will happen. And there are also some smaller projects, outside city centre which I didn't mention as they are not so big/not so important. They are for example:

Postępu 14 by HB Reavis - demolition of old warehouses on site already started, nearly finished









Park Rozwoju (1st phase nearly completed, 2nd phase started) + Nowy Mokotów (residential, 1st phase u/c)









Business Garden 2nd phase is also quite likely to start









Revival in residential sector is also forecasted, so we will probably also see some increased activity here, however projects in this sector are not so spectacular as some office towers etc.  Also retail sector has a lot of potential, as saturation in Warsaw is quite low. Projects in pipeline are mainly some standard shopping malls/retail parks on the outskirts so they're not mentioned here - nothing special.


----------



## rychlik

I think the shopping malls in Poland are some of the best I've seen. In my opinion, they put some effort into their designs. 

Any updates on the revitalization of Plac Defilad (Palace of Culture area for those who don't know). This land is screaming for world class development.


----------



## Urbanista1

I like large-scale tower projects as much as anyone, but what Warsaw needs is good quality infill and adaptive re-use, which is starting around Norblin and the Powisle Power Plant, and the redesign of main urban squares (Plac Powstancow, Plac Teatralny et al), to give Warsaw back the vitality it was renowned for pre-war. Density, mixed use and quality are key here.


----------



## rychlik

Couldn't have said it better myself. 

Plac Teatralny needs to do away with that parking lot.


----------



## bmcc

Plac Powstancow or Napoleon plac was stunning pre war, beautiful green areas and the Central Post office where now stands that awful black PKO building


----------



## Deo

Warsaw - still under construction:



Ring said:


> By Sokole Oko http://www.flickr.com/photos/mg02/


----------



## thompsongda

Still, a lot of things needs to be done/build.


----------



## WMS

Like in every city.


----------



## Piotrek00

rychlik said:


> Any updates on the revitalization of Plac Defilad (Palace of Culture area for those who don't know). This land is screaming for world class development.


Yea, there is some "movement" regarding this area, city has sold some small plots to the owner of a bigger adjacent plots recently. There are some rumours that some big players are interested, but I think that with current pipeline, even if someone would be really interested in developing some project there we would still have to wait some time for it.


----------



## Marbur66

Piotrek00 said:


> Yea, there is some "movement" regarding this area, city has sold some small plots to the owner of a bigger adjacent plots recently. There are some rumours that some big players are interested, but I think that with current pipeline, even if someone would be really interested in developing some project there we would still have to wait some time for it.


I heard in the past that there were some ownership claims on the land surrounding the palace? Is that still going on, or has it been resolved/decided?


----------



## Urbanista1

Most if not all land claims on site of future museum of modern art have been settled along with a few other pockets on the west side of palace that have now been sold.


----------



## Piotrek00

Renders for Hines project in Wola district:


Redzio said:


> :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Kopacz

^^
Links appear to be broken, nothing shows up


----------



## Piotrek00

Oops, sorry. Unfortunetaly I can't find them at any other site  But yea, it's just a middle size office project, nothing fancy, so I think we can wait


----------



## thompsongda

^^


----------



## bmcc

Is that on Rondo Daszynskiego


----------



## Piotrek00

yes, but somehow hidden behind already existing building - click


----------



## bmcc

Ok it makes sense now. Im over looking that site as I live in JW Lucka city and thats the first plan Ive seen of the skanska site. Any dates on the start of construction


----------



## Piotrek00

You mean this project or Skanska? This one - no idea. They plan to end Q2 2016 so still have some time to start. Skanska should start in few months.

On the other hand, if you live in Lucka City maybe you could grab some photos of the Warsaw Spire and Skanska plot sometimes? We would appreciate them in polish section


----------



## Urbanista1

I like the Skanska project, they will reinforce the street faces which is needed in this area where setbacks vary so much. The area is quickly getting built up.


----------



## bmcc

I thought that new office block was the skanska project as it seems to be in the same place. If any of u have photos of the skanska project on daszynskiego id appreciate it.

And yes i will post photos that i have taken from my apartment, ive actually made an album of the demolition and the continuing construction of skanksa and the spire




Piotrek00 said:


> You mean this project or Skanska? This one - no idea. They plan to end Q2 2016 so still have some time to start. Skanska should start in few months.
> 
> On the other hand, if you live in Lucka City maybe you could grab some photos of the Warsaw Spire and Skanska plot sometimes? We would appreciate them in polish section


----------



## Piotrek00

No. Sorry it seems there was some misunderstanding  I've quickly made some map with projects under construction (red), planned (green) and recently completed (blue) - https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zhRKcSppJlKg.k8NFdswhkIYI

Image posted by thompsongda is Proximo by Hines. Unfortunetaly we don't have any renders of Skanska project yet. Only things we know, are that there will be three seperate buildings, with possible heights: up to 160m/65m/55m


----------



## bmcc

Cheers for the link appreciate it, that clears a few things up

We've been trying to find plans for skanska for a long time, we're worried our nice view might be blocked ))))


----------



## Piotrek00




----------



## Piotrek00

Big update

Złota 44 - still u/c. They have a conflict with a general contractor, so I am afraid that it can take some time until they finish..

















ErichHot

Q22


















Warsaw Spire










Warsaw under construction, one year later. January 2014 by Adam Smok on Flickr

Atrium One








morris71

Hampton by Hilton








MichalJ









MichalJ

Copernicus Square - currently demolishing some buildings on site

















evertonfans2012

Koneser

















deamon82

Przeskok building

















evertonfans2012

Carpathia

















evertonfans2012

Piano House

















evertonfans2012

Foksal 10








evertonfans2012









evertonfans2012

Senatorska - Business with heritage

















evertonfans2012

Hotel Europejski - after renovation it will be operated by Raffles Hotels & Resorts

















evertonfans2012

Gdański Business Center



























Centrum Bankowo Finansowe Nowy Świat

















jester

Eurocentrum

















Luniz

Nimbus

















morskafala

Karolkowa Business Park

















morris71

InCity - 2nd phase

















evertonfans2012

XIX Dzielnica - 2nd phase


















Park Rozwoju

















Bastian.









Bastian.

Nowy Mokotów

















Bastian.

Pacific


















Postępu 14

















Bastian.

Polskapresse








Bastian.

Harmony

















Bastian.

Mozaika Mokotów

















Green Wings

















Bastian.









Bastian.


----------



## Deo

*One of the Museum of Modern Art on the Defilad square concept*












Zapaleniec said:


> http://nowawarszawa.pl/2014/02/muzeum-sztuki-wspolczesnej-z-tarsami-widokowymi/


----------



## rychlik

This Modern Art Museum concept - is it the current one???? I like it. 
I thought it was supposed to look different. Kerez's project is abandoned?


----------



## Piotrek00

No, final design is not chosen yet. It's just some concept. This case is really complicated - Kerez project is abandoned because of conflict between him and Warsaw authorities.. There will be another competition for the design.


----------



## rychlik

I wasn't a big fan of the Kerez project. It wasn't great enough.


----------



## WMS

Kerez' project was perfect for this place.


----------



## thompsongda

WMS said:


> Kerez' project was perfect for this place.


Ofc it wasnt!


----------



## UrbanNikon

This one looks great.


----------



## Urbanista1

The one by BIG is even better I think, but need to know more about its program.


----------



## rychlik

Quick, someone get Gehry on the phone and make him design a MoMA in this location.


----------



## Urbanista1

get the Guggenheim to open a branch in Warsaw, that would be amazing and then hire Gehry.


----------



## Groningen NL

Meh, I'm not a fan of this Museum of Modern Art. It's just some wacky shapes and a lot of blind walls. I fear people will find it ugly in 20 years and want to get rid of it. This location deserves something better.

The quality of the projects here is very... 'diverse'  a.k.a some rediculously bad ones and some really nice ones as well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ And then appreciate it once again in 50 years.


----------



## rychlik

This location needs world class architecture. Not a place to get cheap and say "we didn't have the money". Either do it right or don't do it at all. They certainly have a load of space to play with.

But the example above I kind of like. It's very Dutch.


----------



## Amrafel

Allright gentlemen, I didn't want to start a flamewar. Let's agree, that all our cities are more or less beautiful, but they all need HQ architecture by starchitects :cheers: I am glad to see that Warsaw is getting more buildings designed by starchitects. It should inspire us!


----------



## Ring

More construction updates and new projects:

Hala Koszyki is finally starting 




























Now:










"Plac Zamkowy" office building



















Ordynacka Tenement, phase III:



















Koszykowa 49A. Renovation of the XIX century tenement + new building.





































New building at the Warsaw University of Technology campus, IIRC this is how it is supposed to look like:



















InCity III and surroundings









bad_boy

New pics from the Smyk project, hopefully it will start soon.


----------



## Ring

A few new tenements and other stuff

Koneser :cheers:








































































deamon82

"Bliska Praga" 


















deamon82

Nieporęcka st.


















daemon82

Ząbkowska 5



















Siewierska 18 (project)










Warsaw Spire 220m










Q22 160m

















peteknocker









adamMa

Hampton by Hilton 









adamMa


----------



## JanVL

*New tower: Generation Park (140m)*

Next to it is the Warsaw Spire (180m). The complex will be around 80.000 m². 





































http://eurobuildcee.com/?menu=0&page=gallery&id_gallery=230

The plot of land is being cleared. The big building will be demolished as well. On the right is the construction side of the Warsaw Spire.









by czarek1986


----------



## rychlik

Design could be better,


----------



## Kopacz

Yeah, not only that, but it doesn't do anything to take advantage of its location. That part of Wola district is extremely unwalkable and no one is even attempting to improve that. Every tower will look like a standalone object that doesn't bother with its surroundings, resulting in a pretty big mess of fat structures (Spire's twin smaller buildings and the entire GP) and outlines of buildings that go nowhere (GP doesn't care that there's a street around it).


----------



## Iluminat

rychlik said:


> Design could be better,


It's better than Warsaw Spire.


----------



## Highcliff

warsaw getting better and better....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

Highcliff, every where you go on this site, you're a ray of bright Brazilian sunshine. Cheers


----------



## rychlik

Brazil's taking the World Cup.


----------



## Ring

New addition to Grzybowska street. The construction will start next month


----------



## panthiocodin

looks awesome! if they not messed up cladding and use a good quality glass we can have a great building out there!


----------



## sieradzanin1

Prime Corporate Center | 96m

www.thecity.com.pl









By tom_var



tom_var said:


>


----------



## Ring

Temple of Divine Providence




































by Pstrykacz


----------



## FelixMadero

Highcliff said:


> warsaw getting better and better....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


I Agree!!:cheers:


----------



## rychlik

What in God's name is this??




















https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw Spire


----------



## JanVL

rychlik said:


> What in God's name is this??


It was posted on the first of April


----------



## mr.cool

Temple of Divine Providence seems to be taking an age to finish building, I remember this from 2-3 years ago. Any one know when it will be finished?


----------



## JanVL

mr.cool said:


> Temple of Divine Providence seems to be taking an age to finish building, I remember this from 2-3 years ago. Any one know when it will be finished?


They build it from money they receive from donations, so it takes quite long. Although the Ministry of Culture has recently given a few millions for a museum that will be inside as well, which could speed up things maybe.


----------



## Ring

More updates!

*Plac Zamkowy Office Building*













































by AnatomiaFormy




































by adamMa and Polex


"*The Tides*", a new part of Warsaw's waterfront. It will include an office building and a hotel. They construction started 2 days ago.




























They just finished demolishing the old barrack buildings.


















by Kafarek

*KróLEWska Office Building*


















by evertonfans2012









by bad_boy


----------



## Ring

Next. I won't post everything in one post because I don't want to overload this page with pics!

*Proximo Office Building*. One of my favorites. Next to Warsaw Uprising Museum.




































by marciink88
*
Koneser*




































by Phill


















by ArJ

*Wrzesińska Tenement*



























by Kranista

*Port Praski*. So slow 


















by Kranista


----------



## Ring

The city core is changing thanks to the 2nd metro line. Świętokrzyska/Prosta street.









































































By Kafarek, Polex, Tomasz32


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Awesome updates :cheers:


----------



## The Blond Guy

Three weeks ago I was in Warsaw and i have a couple of questions.

What are the plans with the pre-war tower on the corner of the warsaw uprising square?
What will they build on the vacant lot szpitalna, przeskok and zgoda?

When will we know IF the Saski palace is going to be rebuild?


----------



## Ring

I don't know about the first one. For Saski Palace, we are waiting for the masterplan of the Piłsudski Square. It should answer all the questions.

The planning permission from 2006 still applies and we hope it will be included in the master plan. I believe right now it's not a question of if. It's a question of when.










As for the vacant lot that you mentioned:


----------



## Ring

SGI Kasprzaka. This buildings' shape was forced because of a commieblock (hiding behind) in order to provide enough sunlight (Check the GSV). 










Building #2


























by evertonfans2012

*Vistula Boulevards*













































by polex

another part (north of Gdanski Bridge)


















by Kafarek


----------



## TwItCH

Oh man, I can't wait for the river boulevards to be complete. It will bring so much more life to the river! What an upgrade. Excellent, excellent, excellent!


----------



## Ring

*Carpathia Office House*


















by ArJ









by Bastian

*Nowy Świat 2.0
*

















by Bastian


















by Zygzak


----------



## MonteChristo

Konstancin Jeziorna Town Hall


----------



## MonteChristo

Warsaw M2 line

Nowy Świat- Uniwersytet
































































by beachbasketDF


----------



## MonteChristo

Prime Corporate Center



















by Zbieraj


----------



## MonteChristo

Wisher Enterprise











by evertonfans2012


----------



## misiek9300

Skyliner (195m) :banana:











kafarek said:


> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4


----------



## MortisPL

The area near Warsaw Spire (220m) will be a huge construction site soon. Generation Park (140m), PCC (96m), Skyliner (195m). Niiiice.


----------



## Piotrek00

Yep, it's true, however Karimpol (developer of Skyliner) said that they want to build underground part now, and are not sure whether they will start with the tower part immediately after. Probably they will finance the underground part from equity and then look for financing for the rest of the project, which is common practice. They will need tenants for financing, what won't be so easy with such competition.


----------



## Dober_86

Great developments. Enjoyed them all. Warsaw is surely a city to watch.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Wolfram said:


> Current Status:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the skyscrapers under construction *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the planned skyscrapers(not the full list)**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the skyscrapers under construction*:
> Q-22
> Warsaw Spire
> Generation Park
> Warsaw One
> 
> With the planned skyscrapers (not the full list)**:
> Roma Tower (BBI)
> Prime Corporate Center


...


----------



## FelixMadero

AMAZING projects and city!


----------



## Ring

->


----------



## Ring

Carpathia Office House. Unfortunately it seems like the project has changed, the building looks much cheaper hno:






















































by evertonfans2012


----------



## Urbanista1

I don't see a big difference, we'll see what kind of cladding they place on the ground floor.


----------



## Kopacz

Still, it seems that the final floors changed a bit both in cladding and structure itself. The last floor before the setback was supposed to have full glass covering and vertical ornaments. I didn't see the building in person, but the facade looks a bit too much like plastic due to the lack of different hues.


----------



## Ring

New Tamka Hotel 




























It will replace this ugly building:


----------



## Rokugatsu

It's probably just me, but that ugly building isn't that bad, it could be interesting after some serious renovation


----------



## Urbanista1

the problem is that it's set back from the street leaving a gap in the streetface filled with an ugly parking lot. The new building is very elegant filling the site beautifully., repairing the urban fabric in this location.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Well, it make sense to get rid of it then. I've only seen this building on a picture and thought it could be nice after some changes.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Like painting it all white, removing those AC units, and changing all the window frames to black. It could look Bauhaus. 
But sadly for some reason nobody ever does this. They usually paint them clashing oranges and greens and don't bother re-matching the windows.

But the new building looks good and will be a welcome addition.


----------



## Kopacz

^^
Most of these buildings are useless from a technical point of view. Ceilings are low, it's extremely expensive to build a proper air conditioning system, there's no proper internet infrastructure, elevators are crap and since it's not a core-based structure, room setup is very limited. Oh and there are no parking spaces. 
If the owner was to include all of the changes necessary to make it useful and attractive, it could even cost more than building a new one.


----------



## dexter2

ThatOneGuy said:


> Like painting it all white, removing those AC units, and changing all the window frames to black. It could look Bauhaus.
> But sadly for some reason nobody ever does this. They usually paint them clashing oranges and greens and don't bother re-matching the windows.


And at the same time you're all for demilishing real gems from NYC... I don't understand you. Do you even understand yourself?


----------



## Ring

XIX District , phase 2 near completion


----------



## Ring

Proximo 




































By Figaro1985


----------



## ThatOneGuy

dexter2 said:


> And at the same time you're all for demilishing real gems from NYC... I don't understand you. Do you even understand yourself?


Europe is different from the US. Prewar buildings are now too glorified to be often demolished, but many mid-century modernist buildings are being demolished or completely altered without a second thought.
Even in the US it's just two or three mediocre prewar buildings demolished that nobody would have really paid much attention to anyway compared to others in the city.



> Most of these buildings are useless from a technical point of view. Ceilings are low, it's extremely expensive to build a proper air conditioning system, there's no proper internet infrastructure, elevators are crap and since it's not a core-based structure, room setup is very limited. Oh and there are no parking spaces.
> If the owner was to include all of the changes necessary to make it useful and attractive, it could even cost more than building a new one.


Practicality is a bad excuse. We have managed to update cramped medieval and industrial age buildings to 21st century standards without any problems.


----------



## Kopacz

ThatOneGuy said:


> Practicality is a bad excuse. We have managed to update cramped medieval and industrial age buildings to 21st century standards without any problems.


But these old buildings have something (anything) that is attractive. This one's ugly, poorly constructed and no one likes it. It's like keeping a 30-year old fiat 126 and telling yourself that it's a classic car. 
I bet that no one in Warsaw will be trying to stop the demolition of this.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

People once thought victorian buildings were tacky. Time changes everything.
And that Fiat _is_ a classic car. 

Noone will try and stop the demolition because it hasn't been given a proper Bauhaus renovation.


----------



## Iluminat

Kopacz said:


> But these old buildings have something (anything) that is attractive. This one's ugly, poorly constructed and *no one likes it.*


How can you tell? I like it, although it would be better in some other location.


----------



## Kopacz

126p is crap in its pure form, at least right now when I look back at it 
No one will try to renovate it because there's no real reason for it. We have tons of better architecture in Warsaw and preserving this one just because it _might_ turn out good is not enough. There are buildings from the 2000s that deserve more care than this one.


----------



## Eno

Rokugatsu said:


> It's probably just me, but that ugly building isn't that bad, it could be interesting after some serious renovation


That location deserves something much better. This building has some potential but I think what will be replacing it will be much more impressive.


----------



## Ring

Art Norblin render









by Polex


----------



## Ring

->


----------



## Ring

More infills.

Carpathia is starting to look better! :cheers: looks like our fears were premature.


















by Kafarek

Tamka 29


















by janex_Wwa

Infill, Spokojna street


















by Adam81w

Czeska street


















Wrzesińska


----------



## rychlik

great work


----------



## Ring

New Q22 renders and construction update.


































by Andrus


----------



## Ring

Powiśle, 2004 vs 2014


----------



## DocentX

*Q22*



Ring said:


> Nowe wizu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z NW





Redzio said:


> Coraz wyżej...


Warsaw Spire












zbieraj said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.




Prime Corporate Center












janex_wwa said:


> To ja też
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


Generation Park












Pstrykacz said:


>


Skyliner












janex_wwa said:


>



new planned midrise instead of 'Universal' building in the city center










now:










new planned skyscraper near Warsaw Central Station


----------



## Ring

Warsaw Spire is rising


----------



## Ring

Nowy Świat 2.0 new renders




































Construction update


----------



## JanVL

*University of Warsaw - Physics & New Technologies departments*





































https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## ThatOneGuy

DocentX said:


> new planned midrise instead of 'Universal' building in the city center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now:


I like that they respect the Rotunda.


----------



## Iluminat

^^There were plans to build more "modern" version bet they decided to stay closer to the original after protests:

http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...krakowa-zaprojektuja-nowa-rotunde,107062.html


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Sienna Towers [1 x 85m, 2 x 130 m] *
(Three smaller neighbours of *Skyliner*)
Officially confirmed - I phase of construction will start in 2015


----------



## Autostädter

^ They should really narrow these super-wide roads and build the buildings closer to the road in order to create a more cohesive urban fabric. These huge green spaces seem like a waste of space to me. The road must feel uncomfortable and droughty.


----------



## Vanaheim

^^
Or at least plant some trees:
http://goo.gl/maps/wGZMA


----------



## JanVL

In 2017 a Museum of the Polish Wodka will open in the Praga district:

http://polska.newsweek.pl/wiadomo-j...odki-newsweek-pl,artykuly,352503,1.html#fp=nw

http://polska.newsweek.pl/wiadomo-j...wodki-newsweek-pl,artykuly,352503,1,1,14.html


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^:drunk:


----------



## intervention

^ Great idea for a museum, tbh!


----------



## JanVL

*Prime Corporate Center (96 m)*












Liwnik said:


> 27.11.2014
> Kilka informacji z budowy:
> - 10 grudnia planowane jest zakończenie poziomu 0
> - w czerwcu zakończenie konstrukcji żelbetowej - wiecha
> - trzony będą wyprzedzały stropy o 2 kondygnacje
> - montaż elewacji zacznie się szybko, będzie montowana 2-3 piętra poniżej tarcz osłonowych RCS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trzony windowe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poziom 0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Próbki elewacji z różnych części budynku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria:
> http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=290696


----------



## panthiocodin

This museum looks just outstnading! Can't wait now


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They should have a Museum of the Polish Museums


----------



## Ring

next->


----------



## Infinite Jest

I don't think it's true that Poland is "closer to the West today" than it was before WW2. I feel that Poland is finally normalising and freeing itself from the cancer of Russian occupation and the corrupt networks and bad habits that came with it.


----------



## Piasto

rychlik said:


> :cripes:
> 
> You don't have your own culture? I guess Poland is "monkey see, monkey do". The west has some good values and ideas but for Poland right now, it is important not to repeat western mistakes (ex. suicidal immigration policies).
> Anyways, in light of what happened in France, I am glad that they're building a temple and not a mosque. I'll leave it at that.


icard:



Piasto said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> Exacly! Which is why, in my own (unpopular?) opinion, this is the perfect place for such grand looking church.
> 
> Wilanow district is a very ''New age'' district in Warsaw, with all its modern architecture, new age shops and young population it gives a very ''western'' vibe. The tempel of divine providence is a kind of parallel, showing that even though Poland is rapidly moving towards the west, taking in all its culture and habits, even in districts as ''New age'' and ''Western'' as Wilanow, *there is still a place for old school polish culture and religion.* Of course, with architecture adapted to the district.
> 
> I'm a big fan of it and even though it is a very heated subject in Poland (Alot of donations from the government) i hope to see it finished and ready to use real soon.



Lets leave it at that.


----------



## Urbanista1

rychlik said:


> :cripes:
> 
> You don't have your own culture? I guess Poland is "monkey see, monkey do". The west has some good values and ideas but for Poland right now, it is important not to repeat western mistakes (ex. suicidal immigration policies).
> Anyways, in light of what happened in France, I am glad that they're building a temple and not a mosque. I'll leave it at that.


I don't care if Poland is western as long as its free with a functioning, transparent and honest government dedicated to improving the lives of its people instead making rich corporations and their buddies richer. Frankly I wouldn't mind if Poland oriented a little east even towards Russia, sadly a healthy relationship with the current leader there is not possible, but down the road when those nations move away from dictatorship and kleptocracy (and the west is guilty of this too to a great degree) towards human rights and dignity I would love to see Poland evolve in a natural way and not always sucking up to the west or rather imitating it, and seeing its youth and energy dispersed there, it's degrading, undignified and destructive as far as it has gone I think.


----------



## mdhookey

Anyway, returning to Warsaw...

Does anyone know how the Port Praski project is coming along?


----------



## Piotrek00

Rather slowly - currently they are building some smaller residential projects.


----------



## bmcc

have the Warsaw council blocked the building of Saski Palace again


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw Chopin International Airport*
Terminal A modernization is almost finished.


Old











New



















































https://www.facebook.com/LotniskoChopina?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

Old Town


----------



## RafalKoksik

Updates on them towers ^_^

Warsaw Spire 220m:

By Kafarek:



















Q22:

By Kafarek as well:



















Equator office complex:

By Kafarek:










Wisher Enterprise Grzybowska Construction site:


by Kafarek:









by Ring:


----------



## Rokugatsu

What are those two buildings on the last picture? Im tower and pekao sa? Ive been in Warsaw many times and I seriously have no idea what it is


----------



## Kopacz

^^
JM Tower is a fairly recent building. The street in the picture is Grzybowska street. JM Tower is mixed use and the Bank tower is most likely office building. 
The third tower is Hilton hotel.


----------



## RafalKoksik

*Update:*

*Q22 Construction pics:*

by AdamMa










by peterknocker:










*
Warsaw Spire:*

almost reached the final height.

by AdamMa:










The facade construction begins:












*Wola District Update:*

Wola is boooming like crazy. Sooo many changes, that its hard to follow but here are some pics:

*inCity apartments:*

By Redzio:















































... just to give you guys something to compare ... when I talk about Warsaw booming - this is what I mean 

2012:










2014:











Still a lot of work to be done in that district but give it a couple more years ;] and it should be on track. 

Street Level Pics:

by evertonfans2012




















I will post more updates soon.

If anyone has any request, let me know?

Downtown pics? apartment pics? skyscrapers? office buildings? parks? motorways? lol.

If you want more specyfic updates, let me know.

cheers.


----------



## intervention

RafalKoksik said:


> *Update:*
> 
> 
> ... just to give you guys something to compare ... when I talk about Warsaw booming - this is what I mean
> 
> 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


:banana:


----------



## Iluminat

Wola seen a lot of development in the last decade or so but a lot of it is pretty chaotic and there are still some huge empty spaces...


----------



## Leningrad.

Good job Warsaw.


----------



## d.belcik

Does anyone know anything about the BBI Tower, PHN Tower, Mennica Tower, USB Tower or Skanska Tower? And any other planned towers possibly?


----------



## rychlik

*Q22*
17/02/2015











https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolis....1424230179./1044271595589644/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL

New visualisations for the 130m Mennica Legacy Tower
















































Piotrek00 said:


> Tych wizek jeszcze nie było:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizki ze strony mennicalegacytower.pl
> 
> I jeszcze dwie ze strony architektów:


----------



## JanVL

_A lot of changes on the right bank of the Vistula river coming soon thanks to a huge investment on Grochowska 272 where European Music Centre Sinfonia Varsovia will be built. This great orchestra will finally have its own hall, the City of Warsaw declared 279.7 million zł for it. Do you like the project of Austrian architect Thomas Pucher? _














































http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,34862,17515608.html?i=3


----------



## Poul_

^^
I don't get the idea of this huge walls around this building hno:


----------



## rychlik

I like this church. Actually I think it's a Basilica. 
Anyways, when completed, I think it will be a nice place for families. Could become a new land mark. I think the size and crisp design will attract some people.


----------



## Autostädter

This is unfamiliar. Erbse has to shut up and just leave everyone with his opinion instead of perpetuating the argument. :cheers1:


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw Spire*



kranista said:


>





NeosWarszawa said:


>


*Q22*



adamMa said:


>



*Prime Corporate Center*



kranista said:


>





ErichHot said:


>


*Eurocentrum*



antyqjon said:


> Jedno z dziś ze Spire:


*Proximo*



adamMa said:


> DSC08070 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSC08016 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


*Astoria*



Andrus said:


>


*Nowy Swiat 2.0*



alexanderson said:


> http://nowawarszawa.pl/nowy-swiat-2-0-nominowany-do-akupunktury-warszawy-zdjecia/
> Zdjęcia Kuby Jurkowskiego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I widoki z góry:


*Krolewska*



Redzio said:


>


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

I like that big church!


----------



## kurz.L

Dema Kowalenko said:


> I like that big church!


Yes, it's a majestic church dedicated to Iosif Dzhugashvili.


----------



## Poul_

markus1234 said:


>


...


----------



## thompsongda

Q22 & WS :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

edit


----------



## Ring

Big update from the city centre and its surroundings 

1) *Q22
*








by AdamMa








by Awik

2) *Warsaw Spire*








FB Warsaw Spire

3) *Prime Corporate Center*








by misuhhh









by kafarek









by Erichhot

4) *Wisher Enterprise* 

















by morris71

5) *Atrium 2*

















by ErichHot

6) * Astoria
*




























7) *Kopernika 21*









8) *Plac Zamkowy* 









by AnatomiaFormy


















by Sławek

9) *Hala Koszyki*. 


























by AdamMa

10) *Niemcewicza 17*



























11) *Koneser*. 



















12)*Szucha Premium Offices*. 




























13) *Port Praski*

















by Redzio

14) *Huculska 5* 


















15) *Manufaktura Praska*

















by Redzio

16) *"Apartamenty Śródmiejskie"*

















by Redzio









by misuhhh

17) *KróLEWska*








by Redzio

18) *Proximo*







\









by Redzio

19) *Kamienica Muranów*


















by Adam81w

20) *Cedet *




































by binek









by Bastian

21) *Port Praski, phase 2*

















by Bastian

22) * The Tides *



































by Bastian

23) * Hotel Europejskiego.* It is supposed to be the most luxorious hotel in Poland


















by misuhhh









by Sławek

24) *Koszykowa 49A*



























25) *West Station*



























by Petr

26) *Tamka 29*


















ze strony inwestora

27) *Gdański Business Center*,


























by ArJ

28) *SGI Kasprzaka*

















by Adam81w









by AdamMa

29) *InCity*



















30) * "Syrena" apartments*


















by artali


----------



## UPR20

Impressive, It is strange that we are not seeing any public building construction in the city despite massive EU funding.


----------



## intervention

UPR20 said:


> Impressive, It is strange that we are not seeing any public building construction in the city despite massive EU funding.


I'm not surprised given the massive infrastructure deficit that needs to be made up. This is likely where EU funding is going, no?


----------



## Urbanista1

the focus of this government has indeed been infrastructure- urban transport, rail, air, ports, power plants, water treatment facilities....still many complain that it's not being done fast enough. buildings such as museums, cultural centres and performance venues are also being built all over Poland with EU funds but in Warsaw not so much except for Polish Jewish museum and I believe the philharmonic in Praga will be built with EU subsidies. THe army museum and POlish history museum is being built with national resources. Warsaw history museum restoration and lots of other such restorations such as of Lazienki Royal Baths Park is being done with EU funds too.


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ There are many scientific and academic investments by University of Warsaw, Warsaw University of Technology, Warsaw Medical University... Many of them completed recently and many ongoing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is the plan to restore the Palace of Culture and Science for its 60th annversary still going ahead?


----------



## MortisPL

It should be restored because it's dirty, not because of anniversary. It's nothing to celebrate.


----------



## Opulentus

Hotel Europejskiego looks fantastic! Unfortunately I can't say the same for many of the others...


----------



## JanVL

A new 196m tower in Warsaw, next to the Palace of Culture.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125574533#post125574533

It will replace the communist furniture shop Emilia:


----------



## JanVL

.. 



Urbanista1 said:


> Some more ugly ducklings or at least in some cases tired ducklings soon to become swans:
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by misuhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by slawek
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedet department store - not prewar but a post war modernist icon
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Bastian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by binek
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koszyki Market Hall
> 
> pre-war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> war-time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by adamMa
> 
> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praga Tenement
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by janex_wwa
> 
> Soon


----------



## FelixMadero

Next page please!


----------



## UPR20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125613715&postcount=1370

Warsaw around 2020-2025



Wolfram said:


>


----------



## Atrium

Iluminat said:


> Me too. Also it's shaped like that not only to save Emilka but also to provide natural light to the residential building in the back. That was the reason why the IC have one leg so I wonder how they solved it in the current proposal which is even more massive...


I'm no architect, but there's many ways to skin that cat.


----------



## Eno

Del


----------



## intervention

ThatOneGuy said:


> I would be fine with extensions if they were clad in the same style as the rest of the tower.


Good luck getting some reflective glass made in those hues, they'll have to travel back to 1987 to get some. Or, hit up Astana I guess.


----------



## grochu

^^ Plus the proportions loss! Both have a strip in a half of a size.


----------



## rychlik

intervention said:


> Good luck getting some reflective glass made in those hues, they'll have to travel back to 1987 to get some. Or, hit up Astana I guess.


Back to the future.


----------



## MortisPL

grochu said:


> ^^ Plus the proportions loss! Both have a strip in a half of a size.


If it after all looked like this:



darols said:


> Kiedyś już były tutaj takie wizualizacje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na tej wizce w Oxfordzie brakuje tylko drugiego pasa krat wentylacyjnych.



10/10, would bang


----------



## JanVL

Some tower news!

PHN Tower (150m) - New project:





































Centralna Park (200m) - More renders


----------



## slawik1416

I don't like it, I love it, love it, love it, uh oh
So good it hurts
I don't want it, I gotta, gotta have it, uh oh

Both of those are superb!!! I hope both will be build, especially PHN.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

PHN is sleek AF.


----------



## JanVL

And a big improvement compared to their previous design


----------



## Rokugatsu

PHN looks like it's much taller than 150m  Either way, I like them both!


----------



## JanVL

^^ And to complete above's post: the towers currently U/C:

*Warsaw Spire - 220m*



lulek89 said:


> Zaległe z 20 lipca
> 
> 
> Warsaw Spire by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


*Q22 - 159m*










By Awik

*Prime Corporate Center - 90m*










By adamMa


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What is the status of PHN Tower and Centralna Park?


----------



## WMS

Proposed.


----------



## Autostädter

Spectacular! Very good news indeed.


----------



## rychlik

I kind of like the idea if making these a bit taller.


----------



## PorannaKawa

Warsaw Update:

*Q22:*

by bastian:










by abuleo:












*Prime Tower:*

construction:










view from the top:




















*Warsaw Spire:*

by alexanderson:


----------



## JanVL

HB Reavis plans to construct a 310m tower (as high as the Shard, though 230m + a spire) in Warsaw. It will be designed by Norman Foster. It will be almost as high as the Palace of Culture. 

http://eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=20807&link=ponad-300-metrowy-wiezowiec-planowany-w-warszawie

A Warsaw court has confirmed that a developer may build a 200 meter tower near the Wisla river. The only known renders:










http://nowawarszawa.pl/promobaner/200-metrowy-wiezowiec-moze-powstac-na-powislu/


----------



## wholagun

Its over imposing for the area and will be awkward on its own. There are many other good places to build. Thumbs down from me.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Something has to be first


----------



## intervention

Very unimaginative design for a very representative space!


----------



## Arvuti

Sometimes less is more, having something_ flashy_ and _imaginative_ might take the focus away from the culture palace.


----------



## Eno

Ultimately it'll all depend on how the cladding will turn out. It could potentially look great but it might not. I certainly don't have a problem with the concept.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, the quality of the facade will make it or break it. But considering the high quality of most recent projects in Poland, I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## sparjsk

Great updates


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

Polish Public Television (TVP) new buiding


----------



## JanVL

Is it an extension or are they moving out of the other known one?


----------



## Rokugatsu

Are they gonna demolish the old one? Please...


----------



## Poul_

^^ Unfortunately not...


----------



## SoboleuS

They demolished this one:



















But this monstrosity is going to stay


----------



## JanVL

A first render for a 86m tower in the center of Warsaw close to the Palace of Culture


----------



## intervention

Finally, something is going to happen with this corner.


----------



## B7rt3k

Zabudowac gesto od chodnika do chodnika cale te kwadraty az do Krolewskiej. oczywiscie jakas elegancka zabudowa.


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ what?


----------



## JanVL

^^
^^
^^


















http://eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=21386&link=tak-bedzie-wygladal-wiezowiec-cbd-one


----------



## JanVL

The construction of the Sienna Towers (1 x 85m i 2 x 130 m) will start in December or January



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127853535#post127853535


----------



## erbse

^ Nice arrangement! Though some differing facades (colours, material) would help to make this a bit more diverse and urban.



JanVL said:


> http://eurobuildcee.com/upload/images/CAM_A_FIN_17_male.jpg


Looks alright, but also a bit fat, stumpy. It could need some setbacks to soar better, to look more slender and elegant. It'd also nicely compliment Warsaw's classical signature tower and landmark building, the Palace of Culture and Science.


----------



## rychlik

I like this. It's creative.


----------



## Iluminat

^^5 year olds are very creative too


----------



## FreeeSpirit

JanVL said:


> Warsaw's new Museum of Modern Art will be built by 2020 according to a design of Thomas Phifer. It will cost 435 mln zloty.
> 
> http://nowawarszawa.pl/promobaner/pokazujemy-nowe-gmachy-muzeum-sztuki-nowoczesnej-i-tr-warszawa/


They just demolished that AWFUL!!!!! Sezam building across the road. What's the difference? What a crock. U.N.B.E.L.I.E.V.A.B.L.E. Please don't do this. It's not funny.









http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H7SU1S7oxMo/VPiJ2wefYEI/AAAAAAAAa9M/n1TcUDALhnU/s1600/sezam4.jpg&imgrefurl=http://warszawista.blogspot.com/2015/03/industrialny-klimat-w-warszawie.html&h=901&w=1200&tbnid=6tfoEmBUpSLGsM:&docid=UZK5Hzq10E0DdM&ei=NUskVsSQIce0aa_Zj9gN&tbm=isch&ved=0CHIQMyhIMEhqFQoTCIT_5uS0zcgCFUdaGgodr-wD2w


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ lol

looks like better at night!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Warsaw is really inexpressive. It's amazing how far it has come since 1990. It seems like a fully western city comparable to any other European capital.


----------



## Iluminat

FreeeSpirit said:


> They just demolished that AWFUL!!!!! Sezam building across the road. What's the difference? What a crock. U.N.B.E.L.I.E.V.A.B.L.E. Please don't do this. It's not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H7SU1S7oxMo/VPiJ2wefYEI/AAAAAAAAa9M/n1TcUDALhnU/s1600/sezam4.jpg&imgrefurl=http://warszawista.blogspot.com/2015/03/industrialny-klimat-w-warszawie.html&h=901&w=1200&tbnid=6tfoEmBUpSLGsM:&docid=UZK5Hzq10E0DdM&ei=NUskVsSQIce0aa_Zj9gN&tbm=isch&ved=0CHIQMyhIMEhqFQoTCIT_5uS0zcgCFUdaGgodr-wD2w


It wasn't demolished because it was "awful" but to build something bigger, there are many differences when it comes to facade, size etc. though.


----------



## PorannaKawa

*Warsaw Update:*

*Prime Center*

by anatomiaformy:



















*Q22*

by adamMa:










by WMS:











*Warsaw Spire:*

by morris71:










by WMS:










by Ajax56:


----------



## Ring

*Hala koszyki*












ArJ said:


>


----------



## Ring

*Senatorska office building*


Ring said:


> 1.
> 
> Plac Zamkowy by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> Plac Zamkowy by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> Plac Zamkowy by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> Old vs New by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


*Q22*


Ring said:


> Q22 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Q22 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Q22 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Q22 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


*Q22*


----------



## JanVL

Spinnaker Office Tower (150-180m)



obserwator said:


> Na szczęście w tym roku Spinnaker wygląda już całkiem inaczej  Wizualki z nowiutkiej strony PBPA:


----------



## JanVL

PHN Tower C-Tower (150m)


----------



## JanVL

Q22










https://www.facebook.com/warszawask...3130953400081/977734922273016/?type=3&theater


----------



## erbse

Czesc,

I appreciate to see *more setbacks and vertical emphasize* on more recent tower projects in Warsaw! kay:

Though I wish they'd swift away from all the glass and build something with different materials. *A limestone, brick or sandstone skyscraper in a classical manner similar to the Palace of Culture* (though more vertically oriented and Art-Deco-ish, not that massive) would be phenomenal.


----------



## kostaryka

I wish, Warsaw will have more higrises like Q22. It's very pretty.
But i hope also, that investors will start building 200-250m towers by roof.


----------



## JanVL

The possible Norman Foster



> HB Reavis Holding S.á r.l. („HB Reavis“), SEMI-ANNUAL RESULTS FOR THE SIX MONTHS ENDED 30 JUNE 2015 AND QUARTERLY BUSINESS UPDATE FOR THREE MONTHS TO 30 SEPTEMBER 2015
> 
> Fri, 30/10/2015 - 09:11 — manager
> 
> (...)
> 
> Completions and Construction Developments
> 
> 9 development schemes with over 198 thousand sq m of gross leasable area under construction (or demolition) in four countries, namely: Gdanski BC II C and D, West Station BC I in Warsaw, Poland, Twin City A, B and C in Bratislava, Slovakia, 33 Central and 20 Farringdon Street in London, United Kingdom and Aupark Shopping Center in Hradec Kralove, Czech Republic. Future gross development value of these projects has been estimated at well over EUR 1 billion.
> 
> *We have obtained zoning permits for all phases of our landmark development in central Warsaw, including the high-rise tower of 232 metres, which would currently be the highest tower (excluding antenna) in Central Europe.*


http://hbreavis.com/news/press-rele...-semi-annual-results-six-months-ended-30-june


----------



## thompsongda

erbse said:


> Czesc,
> 
> I appreciate to see *more setbacks and vertical emphasize* on more recent tower projects in Warsaw! kay:
> 
> Though I wish they'd swift away from all the glass and build something with different materials. *A limestone, brick or sandstone skyscraper in a classical manner similar to the Palace of Culture* (though more vertically oriented and Art-Deco-ish, not that massive) would be phenomenal.


I think Warsaw needs more towers, to build a wall of highrises. Then maybe think about differnt materials. Glass is ok. It's not Frankfurt, Paris or London but...


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw has approved the HB Reavis 310m tower - 230m + 80m spire. It will gradually grow from 182m on the one side to 230m. It will be placed close to the Palace of Culture.

http://eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=21766&link=jest-zgoda-na-310-metrowy-wiezowiec-w-warszawie


----------



## Urbanista1

it does not have a building permit yet, but conditions of development have been approved and are legally binding now. great news.


----------



## JanVL

The 5th Google Campus in the world has been opened in Warsaw

http://forsal.pl/galerie/906465,duz...zawie-google-w-warszawie-google-warszawa.html


----------



## Iluminat

^^Great news!! Google is the future... of mankind, we must have good relations with them. Especially when the Singularity happens :yes:


----------



## Eno

Iluminat said:


> ^^Great news!! Google is the future... of mankind, we must have good relations with them. Especially when the Singularity happens :yes:


Thankfully I won't be alive by then.


----------



## JanVL

> Poland’s richest woman, Grazyna Kulczyk, is planning to build a museum in Warsaw to house her art collection. The entrepreneur told the Polish edition of Forbes magazine that her planned Museum of Contemporary Art and Performance will have 6,000 sq. m of exhibition space and will be located near the city’s Copernicus Science Centre on the banks of the Vistula river. She plans to open the museum on 11 November 2018 to mark the country’s national day of independence. Although the building will be fully financed by Kulczyk, she hopes the city will cover some of the running costs. The city is yet to make a decision on the project.
> 
> The Polish capital “needs a Modern art museum on an international level”, Kulczyk told The Art Newspaper in June. “I’m ready to take that project on.” She is currently building a museum near St Moritz in Switzerland. Despite her latest plans for Warsaw, she says the Swiss museum is scheduled to open sometime between 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Kulczyk—who was married to the late billionaire industrialist Jan Kulczyk—is the founder of Stary Browar in Poznan, a former brewery that she turned into Poland’s largest cultural institution. It was announced today (25 November) that Stary Browar, which also houses shops and restaurants, was sold to a German investment company for €290m. “It wasn’t an easy decision to sell Stary Browar,” Kulczyk said in a statement. “But for me it’s time for the next step. For many years I have dreamed about building a world-class museum of contemporary art, and I want to dedicate myself to this goal in the coming years.”


http://theartnewspaper.com/news/news/161570/


----------



## JanVL

Senatorska 2



SenatorskaInvestment said:


> Poniżej kilka nowych zdjęć, które możemy zaprezentować dzięki uprzejmości ich autora- pana Piotra Krajewskiego


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good designs, Warsaw is looking as good as ever.


----------



## Iluminat

erbse said:


> Many projects of Warsaw look nice and all, but I miss a certain Polish/Varsovian stance to them. Something that says "*this is Warsaw*". Most projects are of globally exchangeable modernist design, like this stuff is built anywhere; thus neither iconic nor identifiable nor very interesting.
> Maybe the '*New Berlin Style*' or '*Hamburg's Neo Expressionism*' can be some sort of inspiration here.


In terms of low-rises we have plenty of examples with early-modernist inspirations, although especially in Warsaw sandstone is probably more popular than red brick.

There is this new office building be Ghelamco:









Astoria:









Port Praski:









Koneser complex:


















Manufaktura Praska:









Kopernika 21:









Niemcewicza 17:









Solec Residence:









Różana 36









Huculska 5









Leszno 15









all of them U/C at the moment, you can see whole compilation here.


----------



## Iluminat

Turns out the low-rise by Ghelamco near WS is actualy 15 storey high:



JPS said:


>


----------



## Iluminat

Polish Mint building demolition have started...











hp7960 said:


> Burzom !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nowawarszawa.pl/ruszyla-rozbiorka-mennicy-przy-zelaznej/


the project is rather nice:


----------



## OldCopenhagen

Is it far from the old part of Warsaw?


----------



## Urbanista1

Wola district is a walk from the old town, about 15 leisurely minutes. It's also where the Warsaw Uprising Museum is and it was the scene of the most brutal massacre of wwII (Wola Massacre). I find this area very fascinating, the streets and buildings tell an amazing story if you look and listen closely.


----------



## Acajou

I'm just back from Warsaw and I feel like sharing some pics with you guys. 
I hope it's the right topic to do so. I shall look for some pictures of the Warsaw Spire along with Q22 tower.


----------



## Iluminat

Acajou said:


>


The building with giant Coca Cola add (Universal) is slowly getting demolished atm:



Michcio said:


> Od jakiegoś czasu patroszą budynek od środka


it should be replaced by something slightly bigger but still pretty similar:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So is the project to renovate the Rotunda going through as well?


----------



## Iluminat

^^Yes, that seems to be the case. Although it's a separate project this buildings are connected underground so they have to synchronize it to some extent.


----------



## Ring

1. New infill. Construction will start in a few months.










the plot is very small.









Currently it's filled with containers that belong to massive Koszyki construction on the other side of the street

















by Pstrykacz

2. New "Mennica Residence" renderings


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw Spire (first picture) & Q22 (second) changing the city



Architeles said:


> niedzielny spajerek spacerek





tomasz32 said:


> Prawie Stany Panie, normalnie.


----------



## JanVL

New metro stations for the second metro line to be build by 2022 (the most westward and eastward)












janex_wwa said:


> Warto wkleić całość:
> C21 Bródno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C20 Kondratowicza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C19 Zacisze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C5 Wola Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4 Powstańców Śląskich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...kolejne-stacje-metra,194404.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## JanVL

*Q22*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawask...130953400081/1046987955347712/?type=3&theater


----------



## Urbanista1

one of the sexiest scrapers around.


----------



## Iluminat

Mennica demolition progress:



Architeles said:


> Delikatny niszczing , enjoy!


----------



## Iluminat

Warsaw Spire



Architeles said:


> petit virtual tour:


----------



## misiek9300

*Generation Park*











jaceq said:


> UWAGA:


----------



## Iluminat

Universam "Grochów" demolition:



Mônsterior said:


> A ja przekazuję zdjęcia od kolegi o nicku Sempe, który ma za mało postów, by wrzucić fotki  Pisał, zdaje się, wczoraj w tym wątku, ale nie widzę jego posta. w każdym razie poniższe zdjęcia otrzymałem od niego na PM:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What will rise in its place?


----------



## dminer

FelixMadero said:


> next page please!


We got something worthy of the next page 

New design for Lilium Tower (237m) revealed, by APA Wojciechowski (also designed Skyliner - 195m). No details on timeline/schedule at the moment. The project was first put on hold during financial crisis in 2009, been slowly evolving ever since. Hopefully this version will get built eventually, it's much more suited than Zaha Hadid's controversial design. In case anyone wonders, the soon-to-launch Supertall will stand very close


----------



## FelixMadero

^^Indeed, very elegant tower!


----------



## TwItCH

Build it!


----------



## Iluminat

dminer said:


> In case anyone wonders, the soon-to-launch Supertall will stand very close


And it should be only slightly higher withouth the giant spire with 242 m architectural height.


----------



## dminer

It's an open season for new renders of long-awaited projects popping up. This time 1st skyscraper located at the Defilad Square (which after 25+ years of endless discussions, delays, changes, projects etc will _finally_ begin construction work on first permanent buildings at the end of 2016).

233 meters, 60 floors, 114k sqm total space, designed by Kuryłowicz & Associates (also designed Q22 )


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice.


----------



## ILTarantino

Wow! Are there any height restrictions in central Warsaw?

Please, create a new thread for this and Lilium Tower!! :banana:


----------



## dminer

ILTarantino said:


> Wow! Are there any height restrictions in central Warsaw?
> 
> Please, create a new thread for this and Lilium Tower!! :banana:


None within the central cluster, only small area of the city center is under air restrictions due to closer proximity to the Chopin airport. Although it doesn't really change much in terms of push for height. Most developers simply opt for economically-feasible and safe heights. It's only been within the past decade that we've been getting realistic projects that aim to overtake Palace of Culture (237m) and/or headlines height like the Chmielna Business Center project that starts construction this year (242m rooftop + around 70 meter spire for a more presitigious 310 height)


----------



## JanVL

1 a day would be boring... The new HPO Atlas (167m) project. There is already a construction permit.


----------



## dminer

^^

High-res renders of Atlas Estates Tower (167m)

http://www.apaka.com.pl/#/projekty/atlas-estates-tower


----------



## FelixMadero

I like both!


----------



## TwItCH

Oh man, both are very elegant. The Atlas looks like something from Chicago.


----------



## Eno

That's very nice on both counts.


----------



## Iluminat

Some more renders for Lilium:



sushione said:


> Nowe wizu


----------



## erbse

Warsaw's recent skyscraper boom is impressive. But I miss *original and creative* designs (no, I'm not talking about egomaniac starchitects' super-gaudy wet dreams).

Some *other materials* would also help from time to time. From all I can see all recent skyscraper facades are (and will be) made of glass.


----------



## FelixMadero

Glass and more glass please!


----------



## MortisPL

erbse said:


> Warsaw's recent skyscraper boom is impressive. But I miss *original and creative* designs (no, I'm not talking about egomaniac starchitects' super-gaudy wet dreams).
> 
> Some *other materials* would also help from time to time. From all I can see all recent skyscraper facades are (and will be) made of glass.


I'd personally love to see a bit of Kollhoff there. Maybe someday :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

..



Petr said:


> Nowy Świat 2.0
> 
> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/c9/33/13/z20134601IH,fot-Filip-Springer.jpg


----------



## JanVL

..



piotr.k said:


> *Atrium 2 Warszawa
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więcej zdjęć: Atrium 2 Warszawa


----------



## JanVL

..



DocentX said:


> CBD office building - new high-rise in the center of Warsaw :
> 
> 
> 
> obserwator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jest też nowa, nieco urealniona (potaniona ) wizualka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szkoda pierwotnego zwieńczenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site from the above :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kafarek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3750 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3741 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3738 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3733 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Centrum Marszalkowska office building on the opposite site :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hp7960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By filoss
Click to expand...


----------



## JanVL

A project that won the contest for the design of the new Railway museum, which has to move from its current location. It's probably not definitive yet.



Tollaneer said:


> *Muzeum Kolejnictwa z parkiem na pograniczu trzech dzielnic*
> 
> 
> 
> http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...-z-parkiem-na-pograniczu-trzech-dzielnic.html
> 
> Wizki z fb architektów:


----------



## Eno




----------



## Ring

*Piekna 49*


----------



## Ring

*Hala Koszyki*











Hala Koszyki by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Hala Koszyki by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Hala Koszyki by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Piękna by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Warsaw Under Construction by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Hala Koszyki by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## DocentX

*Hala Koszyki now open*

before :










now :























































*POLAND one hundred and ten years after the launch of its construction in 1906, Hala Koszyki has now returned to Warsaw. *

The official opening of the hall took place on October 21st. The investor, Griffin Real Estate, has mixed the culinary and cultural worlds under one roof in the revitalised interior of the historic market hall. Hala Targowa Koszyki, which was once called Bazar Ludowy, was built in 1906-1908 on ul. Koszykowa in Warsaw on the site of the former Koszyki residence. 

In subsequent years the hall continued to be used as a city market. *The building now includes 18 restaurants, 11 grocery stores, one of which is Bazar Koszyki, a pharmacy, a book store and a home decoration centre. Hala Koszyki was modelled on European market and restaurant halls such as Foodhallen in Amsterdam, Mathallen in Oslo, San Lorenzo in Florence and Mercade da Ribeira in Lisbon.*

http://english.eurobuildcee.com/?page=news&id=19581&link=hala-koszyki-now-open

:cheers:


----------



## JanVL

..



Fredi said:


> IMG_9121 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9122 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9126 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9130 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9132 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9135 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9141 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9142 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9167 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9172 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9173 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9178 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9183 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9185 by wa.fot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9195 by wa.fot, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love how they've retained the industrial feel of the old hall in the renovation.


----------



## Urbanista1

the original steel frame structure was dismantled, underwent conservation and was then reassembled. Can't wait to see this place in person. It will create a very exciting new year-round hub in this part of downtown south.


----------



## DocentX

*Legacy Tower* - construction of new skyscraper officially starts 

_The project, comprising a 140m and a 43m tall building, has been designed by Chicago-based architectural firm Goettsch Partners and verified for compliance with Polish construction provisions by the Epstein studio. It is located at the junction of ul. Prosta and ul. Żelazna._



Ring said:


> http://gpchicago.com/architecture/mennica-legacy-tower/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By binek


----------



## DocentX

Generation Park



michal1701 said:


> 12.11.2016


Proximo



REDHATT said:


> Z-http://proximooffice.pl/:


Cedet 



Pstrykacz said:


>





Pstrykacz said:


>


Sezam



kafarek said:


>


Muranow 



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> 9
> 
> 10
> 
> 11
> 
> 12
> 
> 13
> 
> 15
> 
> 16
> 
> 17


The Museum of Polish History - new project :


----------



## FelixMadero

I miss new skyscrapers under construction in Warsaw!!


----------



## DocentX

*Legacy Tower*












adamMa said:


> https://flic.kr/p/Nwfa8B by Adam G. P...


*Sienna Towers*





















adam81w said:


>


----------



## erbse

Great compilations! Keep it coming! 

But maybe reduce the number of projects per post to ~10, so pages will load more quickly using mobile etc. Thanks!


----------



## erbse

Warsaw needs much more of this: 

*Ludna 9*

Built in 1924, heavily damaged in 1944 and only partially rebuilt after 1945, now it's being restored to its former glory:




























Pre-war:









Posted by Soboleus at the Revitalization Thread.


----------



## Klabauter

^^ Wooow...the tranformation looks superb!!

But I have to say that I´m disappointed by the Sienna Towers. I expected a better design. Now it looks too bulky. I liked the first renderings better.


----------



## fresco

well done !!! :applause: postcommunist cities need more of this not only contemporary architecture


----------



## Adiks

fresco said:


> well done !!! :applause: postcommunist cities need more of this not only contemporary architecture


Socialism (not communism) was only a period in the city's history. And I dare to say a rather short one compared to the whole so its going back to the roots. There are not many cities that can do that (to bring the old glory back) so not sure what you mean by postcommunist cities.


----------



## Urbanista1

socialist realism was a style very popular or rather ideologically compulsory up until stalin's death. commie blocks stylistically are very similar to the international style apartment towers built elsewhere in Europe and the world. warsaw in spirit spatially and architecturally is a mixture of medieval, renaissance, modernist and socialist realist.

during the communist occupation of Poland some good things were accomplished such as the reconstruction of the old town (albeit with a socialist realist nuance) but other districts deprived of their rightful owners didn't fare so well in rebuilding turn of the century architecture although much of it survived in the south downtown district.


----------



## dminer

Final design for Chmielna 310m will be revealed in just a few days, January 11!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ring

We need to post less pictures in each post hno:

Ok more updates.

*Holiday Inn Warsaw City Centre*




















*Park Avenue*


----------



## Ring

*Polna Corner*


















by kafarek 








by kafarek 

Before


----------



## Ring

*Motel One*




























The construction will start once the old building is demolished









by Kafarek

Just a little more :cheers:


----------



## Ring

*Piękna 49*


















by Fredi


----------



## Ring

*Mennica Residence & Legacy Tower*

One of the biggest U/C project in the city centre























































by Qaromi









by xvbvcv

The tower:


















should look like this


----------



## cityfarmer

one of my favorite european cities


----------



## Ring

*Nowogrodzka Square*













































by Kaspior


----------



## Ring

*Varso*.

Poland's tallest skyscraper U/C. 310m / 90m / 80m



























by filosss









by filosss









by filosss









by tygryssek


----------



## FelixMadero

Great updates, thanks.


----------



## Kopacz

I love how they're not even trying to make it any less obvious that it's a stick slapped on top of a 230-meter building. 
At least those ridiculous parking lots are getting replaced.


----------



## Ring

*Grzybowska 85*


----------



## Ring

*Proximo , phase 2*



































by REDHATT


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good.


----------



## Varsben

cityfarmer said:


> one of my favorite european cities


Why?


----------



## Joshua27

Why not?


----------



## Joshua27

Warsaw is a city that is rapidly developing. During construction or modernization there are many buildings that change the reception of the city. Cities are also creating initiatives that create a new spirit of the city. New boulevards, Port Praski, connoisseur town, Warsaw brewery. Warsaw at first glance is unattractive in comparison with other western cities. But the reason is that this ugly girl with an interesting temperament.
http://bw-echo.com.pl/
http://www.portpraski.pl/
http://koneser.eu/
http://www.sohofactory.pl/


----------



## PortoNuts

I don't think it's the most attractive city in Poland but it sure looks like it's booming.


----------



## dickpound

Joshua27 said:


> Warsaw at first glance is unattractive in comparison with other western cities. But the reason is that this ugly girl with an interesting temperament.



I disagree. Looks more pretty than a place like Berlin. People that don't like this city have never been there because every traveler that visits Warsaw ends up liking it.


----------



## Iluminat

^^In comparison with Berlin skyline is probably the only better thing we have but still I wouldn't say that Warsaw is not attractive just because it's not "ancient", most big cities in the world aren't.


----------



## dickpound

Does Berlin have a proper Old Town?
I think Warsaw's Old Town kicks ass and is a proper post card image for this city.


----------



## Titan Man

dickpound said:


> Does Berlin have a proper Old Town?
> I think Warsaw's Old Town kicks ass and is a proper post card image for this city.


On maps, it has. There are a couple of rebuilt churches and older buildings, but it's pretty much a commie wonderland. 
I think Warsaw's Old Town does look nice and beautiful, but it's kinda too small, wish they rebuilt the New Town with the same level of care and detail, although it's never too late, I guess...


----------



## Ring

Let's try not to get into city vs city, please 

*Garvest P4 Office buiilding*












































by Pstrykacz


----------



## Ring

*Koneser* 
XIX century Warsaw Vodka Distillery with residential, commercial, business and cultural functions combined into a single project.








































































by pafcio


----------



## PortoNuts

Ring said:


> Let's try not to get into city vs city, please
> 
> *Garvest P4 Office buiilding*


That's damn beautiful.


----------



## Joshua27

Warsaw is also a very safe city. There is no need to be afraid of terrorist attacks or rape


----------



## Ring

*Nieporęcka 2*



























by BartHorus


----------



## Lad

Joshua27 said:


> Warsaw is also a very safe city. There is no need to be afraid of terrorist attacks or rape


R u bloody serious?
R u trying to say there r no rape cases in Warsaw?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

New 'Universal' Building + reconstructed Rotunda




























Site is cleared:


----------



## Iluminat

Lad said:


> R u bloody serious?
> R u trying to say there r no rape cases in Warsaw?


What he probably wanted to say is that local women are not raped by gangs of immigrants with certain religious backround, which is both true and very off-topic.


----------



## paf1

Iluminat said:


> What he probably wanted to say is that local women are not raped by gangs of immigrants with certain religious backround, which is both true and very off-topic.


...but Warsaw is full of ******* racists.


----------



## Joshua27

Where do you have such knowledge? As far as I know, your Islamic friends are racists, beatings and blowing up your community.


----------



## warkon12

Warsaw is full of racism. You can experience it on a bus, tram, streets etc. Let me remind you about the university teacher, who was attacked over a year ago, just because he was speaking German. This is called racism and hate.


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

Jesus GTFO with this crap. You have criminality and incidents in every city in the world.


----------



## warkon12

It’s not wise to use the name of the Jesus and swear at the same time.


----------



## erbse

Folks, this is a projects & construction thread. Focus on that, and keep the rest for skybars and PMs. Thanks.


----------



## WMS

warkon12 said:


> Warsaw is full of racism. You can experience it on a bus, tram, streets etc. Let me remind you about the university teacher, who was attacked over a year ago, just because he was speaking German. This is called racism and hate.


Wow, you mentioned 1 (one) incident happened year ago. Still better than killing and raping in the name of Allah in whole western EU.


----------



## Elaks

Could you guys just stop with this OT?


----------



## Iluminat

Mennica Residence



filosss said:


> Pakiecik wczorajszych WZW w ujęciu z Mennica Residence:
> Z b. bliska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I w szerszym ujęciu


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful. 



Ring said:


>


----------



## paf1

Del.


----------



## Weissenberg

It's a Ghelamco project? From what I understand their choice of cladding materials is often hit or miss, so we better pray it's the former.


----------



## PortoNuts

Urbanista1 said:


> Spinnaker Tower is moving forward (203 metres)


Stunning. What a great tower.


----------



## Rokugatsu

ILTarantino said:


> ^^
> I thought it was ~190 m tall. In any case, it's one of my favourite towers in *Eastern EU*.












(Im joking)


----------



## Ring

Varso construction update



























by ProjektInwestor


















by Adam81w


----------



## Iluminat

ILTarantino said:


> ^^
> I thought it was ~190 m tall. In any case, it's one of my favourite towers in Eastern EU.


I think you might confuse it with another project that supposed to replace the short blue-ish building in the corner:




























it supposed to be 190 m but it's not U/C just yet


----------



## Iluminat

*PIN Tower (110 m)* a rather strange vision (supposedly some developer is interested though) located in central Warsaw, if realized it would be the slimmest tower in Poland:



arkadiusz said:


> (ul. Mariańska, po drugiej stronie PHN-Tower, jest WZ-ka)
> 
> CUBE architekci kubicki mizieliński


----------



## Eno

That would be nice.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

White brick, that should look nice.


----------



## the man from k-town

wow it's ultra thin


----------



## misiek9300

Business Garden :cheers:


kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4





REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Ring

*Frederic Residence*


----------



## Ring

*Fabryka na Pradze U/C*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> http://i.imgur.com/BLxgwcV.jpg?1


Gorgeous.


----------



## Ring

*Bobrowiecka 8*













































by Bastian

*Bobrowiecka 10*































































by Bastian


----------



## Iluminat

Demolition of "Aurum" (office building) have started to give way for the next part of "Mennica Residence" complex:



arkadiusz said:


> Trochę tu do zdarcia tego (?) aluminium będzie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o ten mur od Waliców, to chyba musiał  - raczej w momencie budowy był już w rejestrze, jako jedna z nielicznych pozostałości muru getta.
> 
> Natomiast ciekawi mnie ten *krótki kawałek od Pereca* - dużo bardziej "niepozorny" ("budynek przemysłowy, pozostałości stajni", datowany na 1854). Nie jest w rejestrze (chociaż obejmuje go "otoczenie" części wpisanej do rejestru), jedynie w GEZ (z której wygląda, jakby poza samym murem z tyłu była jeszcze jakaś dalsza kubatura - fundamenty? piwnice?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizki sugerują, że TEŻ ma zostać...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kwartał (cały) w budowie" (a tak dokładnie, to właściwie nawet dwa):


----------



## Ring

*Spark*










Construction update


















by adam81w









by projektinwestor









by filosss


----------



## Ring

*Wola Libre*

Awesome infill 


















by szejbtom


----------



## Ring

*Polna Corner*



























by Kafarek


----------



## ufonut

Great stuff from *REDHATT*

New constructions, common spaces etc.



REDHATT said:


> Skończony budynek Grójecka Office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...tu spojrzenie w drugą stronę na piękną pierzeję drzew-taka Grójecka marzy mi się na całej długości:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grójecka 216:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartamenty Włodarzewska od strony parku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tu mała niespodzianka -na całej długości Zieleniaka jednolite szyldy, bez szmat na oknach:


----------



## ufonut

Continuation of *REDHATT's*photos of Ochota district.



REDHATT said:


> *Przestrzeń wokół nas*-chciałbym rozpocząć nowy cykl fotorelacji dotyczący przestrzeni wokół miejsca gdzie mieszkamy. Dlaczego nie w wątku Przestrzeń Publiczna? Gdyż jest to przestrzeń dla lokalnych mieszkańców, pracowników biur-nie dla turystów i tłumnie przybywających mieszkańców. Jeżdżąc na rowerze można odkryć miejsca które na co dzień nie są dostrzegane przez pieszych i kierowców.Prezentuje ciekawe miejsca które powstały w ostatnich latach. Na forum często pokazujemy budynki budowane-bardzo rzadko pokazujemy to co powstaje wokół nich po zakończeniu budowy. Pewnie wiele z tych miejsc będzie zaskoczeniem-że to jest tuż obok nas.
> 
> 
> *Odsłona pierwsza-*rejon Al. Jerozomilskich i Włodarzewskiej:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.


----------



## ufonut

More good stuff from *REDHATT*



REDHATT said:


> *Odsłona druga-*Rakowiec, Szczęśliwice, okolice Uniwersytetów:
> 
> Na wstępie dobra wiadomość-zniknęło ogrodzenie do szpitala od ul. Banacha-także przestrzeń zrobiła się dosłownie "publiczna":banana::banana:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


----------



## FelixMadero

The polish gardens are the best!


----------



## Ring

*Szucha Premium offices.*

*Before*:



























*after* :cheers:


----------



## Eno

That looks great.


----------



## Ring

*Polna Corner*










by konstruktor


----------



## misiek9300

*Mennica Legacy Tower 141m*













kafarek said:


>


----------



## misiek9300

Vistula boulevards renov. II phase


kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> 9
> 
> 10
> 
> 11
> 
> 12
> 
> 13
> 
> 14
> 
> 15
> 
> 16
> 
> 17
> 
> 18
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> cdn..





kafarek said:


> 20
> 
> 21
> 
> 22
> 
> 23
> 
> 24
> 25
> 
> 26
> 
> 27
> 
> 28
> 
> 29
> 
> 30
> 
> 31
> 
> 32
> 
> 33
> 
> 34
> 
> 35
> 
> 36
> 
> 37
> 
> 38


----------



## Iluminat

Some new renders of the Warsaw Brewery project:



REDHATT said:


> Parę nowych wizek się pojawiło-będzie super miejsce:


----------



## Amrafel

misiek9300 said:


> Vistula boulevards renov. II phase


It seems that it didn't take long time for the residents to fall in love with the new public space  Well done. 

How often is Vistula flooding? I am trying to compare it with Danube, if such promenade could be created in Bratislava as well.


----------



## PortoNuts

Warsaw hardly ever disappoints me. Very well balanced projects.


----------



## SoboleuS

Amrafel said:


> How often is Vistula flooding?


Quite irregularly 
The last flood alert in Warsaw was in V 2014 when it reached 697 cm.
Previous ones were in 2010 (*779 cm*), 2005 (658 cm), 2001 (702 cm), and 1997 (646 cm).
The average level of Vistula in Warsaw is around 240 cm, while the lowest ever was in VIII 2015 - *41 cm*!


----------



## Eno

The waterfront is looking fantastic.


----------



## Varsben

Amrafel said:


> How often is Vistula flooding?


With the progress of climatic warming, Mazovia has been gradually drying up. It is reflected by the average water levels of Warsaw's section of the Vistula river.

At the Port Praski measuring point, the year-average value for 1991-2000 was 249 cm, for 2001-2010 - 230 cm, for 2011-2016 - only 167 cm.


----------



## Iluminat

Spark (130 m):



filosss said:


> Zdziśki i jak dla mnie prawdziwa rewelka. Mianowicie:
> 
> Rzut ogólny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak to fundamenty Wolskiej 6 wyburzonej kilka lat temu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus sąsiadka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeszcze raz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i budynek "A"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale wycyrkulowali z tymi szczeloinówkami - 40 cm za funfamentami Wolskiej 6. No i ciekawa jest ta podwójna równoległa szczelinówka w górze kadru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaplecze i m.in. "tymczasowy" drzewostan...


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazin' up to dates! thanks!


----------



## Urbanista1

so much archeology in Warsaw, the ruins of another older city are underground everywhere.


----------



## misiek9300

*The Warsaw Hub [1x85m, 2x130m]*











cezbor said:


> świeże


----------



## Varsben

Urbanista1 said:


> so much archeology in Warsaw, the ruins of another older city are underground everywhere.


The uncovered basement visible on the picture is not a ruin, it is the foundation of a building demolished a few years ago.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

How is it even possible that every single project/revitalization/redevelopment in Poland is freaking beautiful and perfect? Poland is building a new king of modern architecture.


----------



## Rokugatsu

I wouldn't say "every"  Just like in every other country, theres a lot of bad projects, fortunately theres also more and more decent ones.


----------



## Ring

New trees on Świętokrzyska Street 



REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Ring

*New CDT building*






















































by ProjektInwestor


----------



## Ring

*Grzybowska 85 and Metropoint* U/C










*Grzybowska 85
*













































*Metropoint*














































by filosss, Bartk87


----------



## Ring

*Nowogrodzka Square U/C*




























By kaspior, ProjektInwestor


----------



## DocentX

revitalization of industrial areas :

*'Koneser' - old vodka factory*



















*'Browary Warszawskie' - Warsaw's old brewery area*





















szyjarek said:


>





ProjektInwestor said:


> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/browary-warszawskie-fotorelacja-26-06-17






*EC Powisle - old electrical power and heating station 'Powisle'*





















arkadiusz said:


> od Dobrej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że tutaj chyba mamy mały "relikt"?  (brama):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi budynek również szybko rośnie:


*'Pollena' factory*



HTC1 said:


> http://m.warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszaw...agi_rozkwitnie__Duza_inwestycja_w_starej.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





BlazD said:


>


*Soho factory*
























































some other projects :

new 'Rotunda"












Michcio said:


> Pierwszy beton na budowie


*'Port Praski'*












BartK87 said:


> Wczorajsze:
> 
> Sierakowskiego 2
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.





BartK87 said:


> Nowy etap
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Śluza
> 
> 1.


*Pro Urba XIX District*



antyqjon said:


> Po zwiedzaniu Warsaw Hub przeszliśmy się obejrzeć XIX Dzielnicę. I muszę przyznać, że budynek E szczególnie w ładnym słońcu urywa wszystko co tylko się da  Rewelacyjny jest!
> 
> Widok od strony biura budowy na D, E i B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budynek B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jeszcze budynek G.


*'Sezam'*












kafarek said:


>


*Cedet*





















ProjektInwestor said:


> 30/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/cedet-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-30-06-17


*New building of 'Copernicus" Science Center*










*Varso*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 01/07/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/varso-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-01-07-17




*Spark*












DuraAce said:


> Ze środy.
> 
> 1. Wystawa znanego i lubianego Tytusa Brzozowskiego na pl. Cytrynowym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Próbka elewacji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.





ProjektInwestor said:


> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/spark-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-26-06-17


*Warsaw Hub*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/the-warsaw-hub-fotorelacja-26-06-17


*Mennica Legacy Tower*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/mennica-legacy-tower-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-26-06-17


*Spinnaker office tower*












REDHATT said:


> Ale to rondo pięknie wygląda a co dopiero za rok-a za cztery, hm...





filosss said:


> Wczorajsze


*Asbud Grzybowska*












Ring said:


> *Grzybowska 85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foty ze strony inwestycji


*Mennica Residence*










*Park Avenue*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 01/07/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/park-avenue-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-01-07-17


*Nowogrodzka Square*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 01/07/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/nowogrodzka-square-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-01-07-17


*
Polna Corner*



Konstruktor said:


>


*Wola Retro*












filosss said:


> Poglądowo Art Deco i Wola Retro


*Proximo*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/proximo-ii-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-26-06-17


*Warsaw West Station office buildings*



REDHATT said:


> lada moment będzie oddany do użytku:


*Szucha Premium Offices*



Ring said:


> Szucha by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Szucha by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> Póki co nie można zrobić porządnej fotorelacji, część elewacji jest w rusztowaniach (czyszczenie po pożarze? )
> 
> Szucha by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


*Equator IV*



ProjektInwestor said:


> Equator IV
> 26/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/equator-iv-fotorelacja-z-warszawy-26-06-17


----------



## chauffeur

DocentX said:


> *EC Powisle - old electrical power and heating station 'Powisle'*


Not 'EC', since no heat was generated there, only electricity. Thus, it was called _Elektrownia Powiśle_.


----------



## UPR20

Amazing amount of good quality projects coming up in Warsaw


----------



## Ring

Holiday Inn Hotel update


----------



## misiek9300

Wronia31/Warsaw Spire/European Square


REDHATT said:


> Apropo wody-z dzisiejszej wycieczki rowerowej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nawet wieżowce się odbijają-tu akurat świtło nie było idealne ale coś tam sie odbija
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..a restauracja lada moment otwarcie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a tuż obok praca wre...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

First facade elements on the reconstructed Smyk/CDT building












kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3


Late 40s/Early 50s


----------



## RayMcK

any updates on this one? what about the atlas estate building and lilium tower ?


dminer said:


> It's an open season for new renders of long-awaited projects popping up. This time 1st skyscraper located at the Defilad Square (which after 25+ years of endless discussions, delays, changes, projects etc will _finally_ begin construction work on first permanent buildings at the end of 2016).
> 
> 233 meters, 60 floors, 114k sqm total space, designed by Kuryłowicz & Associates (also designed Q22 )


----------



## Ring

Grzybowska 85 & Metropoint


----------



## ufonut

Skyliner (195m) - construction starts Sept 1st.










10+ skyscrapers U/C in Warsaw ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Glazing on Smyk


----------



## Ring

^^ It's gonna be great



























by Bartk87


----------



## dminer

RayMcK said:


> any updates on this one? what about the atlas estate building and lilium tower ?


Some updates but mostly not good news:
- The tower at Plac Defilad pictured in your quote won't be happening for many more years and when it eventually does it will almost surely have a different form (the project pictured in your quote does not meet necessary overshadowing criteria required by law). The land is mirred in legal/political disputes over rights and ownership going back all the way to WWII, as is the symetrical plot at the opposite side of the Congress Hall section of Palace of Culture's base level. So unfortunately, these 2 skyscrapers won't happen till next decade for sure
- Atlas Estates Tower's construction haven't started in the last few years for largely unclear reasons. We've heard about issues in obtaining valid building permit but it also seems the developer was not able to handle the project of this scale as recent insider info says that negotioations are underway to sell the plot and the project to another company. Hopefully it happens soon and the project can actually begin construction at last
- basically no news on Lilium Tower since last year when new renders popped. The investor is not sharing any details

It's disappointing for sure, but we can't really complain when it comes to skyscraper developement at the moment in Warsaw. By the time Skyliner begins construction in September, Warsaw will have (twice the) record 7 scrapers over 100m under-construction as well as multiple 3 mid-rises (80-90) as part of those 7 projects with many others expected to start in 2018


----------



## RayMcK

dminer said:


> Some updates but mostly not good news:
> - The tower at Plac Defilad pictured in your quote won't be happening for many more years and when it eventually does it will almost surely have a different form (the project pictured in your quote does not meet necessary overshadowing criteria required by law). The land is mirred in legal/political disputes over rights and ownership going back all the way to WWII, as is the symetrical plot at the opposite side of the Congress Hall section of Palace of Culture's base level. So unfortunately, these 2 skyscrapers won't happen till next decade for sure
> - Atlas Estates Tower's construction haven't started in the last few years for largely unclear reasons. We've heard about issues in obtaining valid building permit but it also seems the developer was not able to handle the project of this scale as recent insider info says that negotioations are underway to sell the plot and the project to another company. Hopefully it happens soon and the project can actually begin construction at last
> - basically no news on Lilium Tower since last year when new renders popped. The investor is not sharing any details
> 
> It's disappointing for sure, but we can't really complain when it comes to skyscraper developement at the moment in Warsaw. By the time Skyliner begins construction in September, Warsaw will have (twice the) record 7 scrapers over 100m under-construction as well as multiple 3 mid-rises (80-90) as part of those 7 projects with many others expected to start in 2018


thanks for the update! I'm sure this is just a temporary setback. Warsaw's skyline is going to be rad pretty soon ! actually it is already :cheers:


----------



## Ring

*Wola Art Deco *













































by filosss


----------



## Ring

*Stacja Praga*













































by mickam and pafcio


----------



## Technasia

Amazing Urban transformation Warsaw !


----------



## Urbanista1

and Detroit used to be one of the world's greatest and richest cities post war and Buffalo was one of the richest at the turn of the last century. Never mind Carthage and the like. Things can change dramatically. I am rooting for a comeback for Detroit and Buffalo.

But I do somewhat agree, geo-politics plays a role and cities with a head start like Frankfurt have a big advantage, but yes anything is possible. I think Warsaw has greatness in its DNA and soul....a more friendly, stable and peaceful hinterland would do Warsaw and this whole region a great deal of good. I never thought Toronto would become world class, it was a feisty provincial capital in the late 60's that no one thought would overtake Montreal, but it has in a big way. Montreal is still great of course.


----------



## Turgeman

Competition is good (when it doesn't involve killing and/or maiming), and if Warsaw competes with Frankfurt, it's all the better. You have to take on the strongest rival if you want the most genuine triumph.



eibomz said:


> Project-Overview


----------



## Iluminat

^^FraSpa seem very similar to Roma Tower planned in Warsaw:










and Winx have this Skyliner vibe to it:










coincidence :dunno:


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Turgeman said:


> No, that's not true. Some things never happen, in city development as in everything else. Sao Paulo, for instance, will never be orderly. That's why they built Brasilia.


Senseless bias discussion.
What is beautiful? What is impressive? What is vulgar? What is overrated?

PS. Never? Are you a psychic?


----------



## Tom_Green

Wayden21 said:


> So, top 3 skylines in European Union (well, if we keep UK) so far:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Frankfurt
> 
> Soon:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw
> 
> Even without +250 skyscrapers (if we don't count the spire), Warsaw skyline will look more impressive and beautiful than Frankfurt one.
> And Paris must be very careful! But if they build Hermitage towers, then it would be highly difficult to overtake Paris


It`s just the amount? Londons skyline is far worse than the number would expect. The buildings are spread all over the big city. The City skyline looks tiny compared to the one in Frankfurt. So Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe. Also the most new projects are concentrated in one close area. Like in Warsaw. Paris is sleeping. In 5 years it will be Frankfurt, Warsaw, London.


----------



## Turgeman

FreeeSpirit said:


> Senseless bias discussion.
> What is beautiful? What is impressive? What is vulgar? What is overrated?
> 
> PS. Never? Are you a psychic?


Do you agree that rain never falls upwards or do you ban the very concepts of "impossible" and "never" just for the sake of... being a contrarian?! Bless you, that's what forums are for.


----------



## SSCwarrior

Tom_Green said:


> It`s just the amount? Londons skyline is far worse than the number would expect. The buildings are spread all over the big city. The City skyline looks tiny compared to the one in Frankfurt. So Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe. Also the most new projects are concentrated in one close area. Like in Warsaw. Paris is sleeping. In 5 years it will be Frankfurt, Warsaw, London.


But Warsaw's towers are equally spread out. At least london has several very dense skyscraper cores. Warsaw has a few towers, followed by parking lots after parking lots and repeat


----------



## Tom_Green

SSCwarrior said:


> But Warsaw's towers are equally spread out. At least london has several very dense skyscraper cores. Warsaw has a few towers, followed by parking lots after parking lots and repeat


Thats why i said in 5 years. ;-)

9 towers over 130m u/c. Most of them in the cluster. That will really help to densen the skyline.

Canary wharf is growing but the buildings are not that interesting. Also The City builds a lot but they building a new tallest there and everytime they got a new tallest the cluster looked smaller.


----------



## misiek9300

Plus a few planned skyscrapers, like:

*Atlas Estate Tower (167m)*









*Liberty Tower (140m)









Nowa Emilia (207m)









Towers in Port Praski (160m/140m/120m/100m)









Roma Tower (170m)









Warsaw One (188m)










*


----------



## LoveAgent.

http://www.broadwaymalyan.com/news/new-plans-unveiled-for-historic-warsaw-department-store/



> *New plans unveiled for historic Warsaw department store*
> 
> *Plans have been unveiled to transform a historic department store into a unique retail and food destination in the heart of Warsaw.*
> 
> The plans drawn up by architects Broadway Malyan will see the redevelopment of the former Dom Jablkowskich department store and a neighbouring building to create an exciting new development in one of the city’s busiest districts.
> 
> The proposals will see the creation of four floors of retail within the former department store with the aspiration that the basement and ground floor will be predominantly focused on food and gastronomy while the upper floors for independent lifestyle and fashion retailers.
> 
> The new plans will also will see the creation of a new walkway between the two buildings and a glass covered courtyard with restaurants and coffee shops while there will also be a new entrance from the street as well as larger shop windows at street level.
> 
> The project will see a significant modification of the vertical circulation with the installation of new escalators although the feature staircase in the centre of the main atrium and the historic stain glassed windows will all be retained with the space used for exhibitions and events.
> 
> The project will benefit from a programme to upgrade the nearby square which will remove much of the traffic away from the building and will see more pedestrian-friendly additions such as wider pavements and tree planting.
> 
> Broadway Malyan director Robert Kaminski said: “This is an early modernist building of real quality and we will be retaining as much of the original structure as possible but with some modern interventions.


----------



## Ring

Koneser construction update




































https://www.facebook.com/pg/CentrumPraskieKoneser/









by Roberts115


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Turgeman said:


> Do you agree that rain never falls upwards or do you ban the very concepts of "impossible" and "never" just for the sake of... being a contrarian?! Bless you, that's what forums are for.


When you are in a very tall building - on a windy rainy day - the wind sometimes pushes the rain up the side of the building - and you therefore see rain - falling upwards. The same phenomenon happens with snow. Not contrarian - just 'eyes' open - and certainly not - never.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

In the next 3 years ad 7 more skyscrapers to Warsaw - including the tallest in Europe and that's not even close to finished. Lots of nice green and red in old front also.


----------



## Turgeman

FreeeSpirit said:


> In the next 3 years ad 7 more skyscrapers to Warsaw - including the tallest in Europe and that's not even close to finished. Lots of nice green and red in old front also.


They look quite interchangeable. Which is the one with the green in front again? :lol:


----------



## evil toohey

Turgeman said:


> They look quite interchangeable. Which is the one with the green in front again? :lol:


The Frankfurt one looks far more sterile (lifeless, clean-cut). As one would suppose. Ordnung muss sein.

Germans rather haven't been known for their romanticism. Efficiency? Definitely. But not much place for erruptions of creative disarray in their hearts. At least not since they let themselves be conquered by those dreary Prussians.


----------



## Iluminat

http://www.euronews.com/2017/11/20/warsaw-a-winner-when-it-comes-to-attracting-big-business


----------



## Groningen NL

Could you guys please stop with the pointless city vs city thing? People visit this section to get updates on new projects and construction...


----------



## KlausDiggy

On the long run, Warsaw will build more skyscrapers than Frankfurt, because in Frankfurt are unfortunately restrictions where skyscrapers can be built.


---


----------



## PortoNuts

Ring said:


> Koneser construction update


Very good!


----------



## SoboleuS

Development of Warsaw from the drone by winkiel82:






Dipservice demolition (0:10 - 0:20)
Mennica Legacy Tower (0:20 - 3:30)
Mennica Residence (2:20 - 2:35)
Dipservice demolition (3-30- 3:45)
Warsaw Hub and Skyliner (3:45 - 5:05)
Spinnaker and Generation Park (5:05 -6:40) 
Dipservice demolition (6:40 - 7:35)
Varso Place (7:35 - 9:25)


----------



## Eno

Actually, it's none of things that you've mentioned. In terms of location it probably is the best in all of Poland, never mind Warsaw itself. The main issue is regulatory and legal in nature in terms of land ownership, and then actually deciding and approving what should be done with all this available land. This is an extraordinarily convoluted situation with no end in sight.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Well actually the plan for new Plac Defilad is already approved:









So the main reason why most people would consider this vision "not realistic" (probably including it's authors) is the fact that it just wasn't taken into consideration, I don't even think it existed when the decisions were made so it's nothing more than a curiosity.


----------



## Ring

Grzybowska 85, Metropoint and Metropoint Office construction




































asbud.com


----------



## Ring

*Legacy Tower*


























by AdamMa


----------



## Ring

*Rialto Hotel 5* U/C*

















bye fredi









by Arkadiusz


----------



## Elaks

MiBac said:


> *CEDET Warszawa , dawny SMYK budowa* (zdjęcia z dnia: 08.01.2017r.)


Comparison:



MichalJ said:


> Tak porównawczo, korzystając ze zdjęcia wyżej:
> 
> 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018


----------



## Elaks

Centrum Marszałkowska U/C












Konstruktor said:


> Kilka ode mnie
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/22dFTeL by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/23igWnB by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/23igW1p by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr


----------



## Elaks

Modlin Fortress - Currently it's just a concept.

Now:









Newest proposition:




































More visualizations


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wonderful reuse of the fortress!


----------



## Mr Bricks

Indeed! Warsaw seems to be going through some sort of boom - where is all the investment coming from?


----------



## Eno

Poland in general has been booming for well over a decade now.


----------



## UPR20

Investment is coming in from all over Europe and beyond. Poland right now is just an excellent place to do business in.


----------



## mdhookey

Wow! That's a stunning use of old Modlin Fortress. What would the area be used for? The pictures seem to suggest mixed commercial, residential and entertainment use. If this project does go ahead, I hope the developers will keep in mind the historical significance of this complex.


----------



## Joshua27

Rezydencja Konrad

web site: http://rezydencjakonrad.pl/


----------



## Joshua27

*Apartamenty Potocka*

Web site:http://www.ids-development.pl/potocka-apartamenty/


----------



## Joshua27

*Aroma Park*

Web site https://www.yit.pl/aroma-park-i


----------



## Mr Bricks

UPR20 said:


> Investment is coming in from all over Europe and beyond. Poland right now is just an excellent place to do business in.


Any particular reason for this?


----------



## Roxven

Mr Bricks said:


> Any particular reason for this?


Big internal market, ever growing economy, geographically center of Europe, one of best educated young workforce in Europe, still low labour costs, safe country, just top of my head.


----------



## Joshua27

*Widoki Mokotów *

Official Web Site: http://www.widokimokotow.pl/


----------



## Joshua27

Atelier Praga

Official Web site: http://lp.bi-polska.pl/atelier_praga/


----------



## Ring

Varso place new renders and construction update 





















Carte said:


> 17.01.2018


----------



## Joshua27

*Art Norblin* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53

*Project Facts:* 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer* Capital Park
*Architect* PRC Architekci
*Official Website* https://artnorblin.pl/

*Update Pictures*


----------



## Joshua27

*new hotel in Warsaw *

planning finish in 2020


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Campus SGH* _construction start III qu 2018_

*Location:* Stary Mokotów, ul. Batorego 

*Facts:* 6.000 m2 for didactic, design and administrative purposes


----------



## Ring

Chmielna 89 construction started 

















]


----------



## Eno

That's going to be a wonderful building.


----------



## FelixMadero

I would like to see those communist blocks being retrofitted to a more elegant architecture..


----------



## wakka12

FelixMadero said:


> I would like to see those communist blocks being retrofitted to a more elegant architecture..


Me too. Have there been any examples of this happening? It'd be nice to know that there was a feasible way of improving them, they are a scar on so many cities around the world


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Osiedle Reset * _ U/C _

*Location:* Mokotów - Służewiec

*Project Facts:* 275 apartaments / 6 floors

Official Web Site http://osiedlereset.pl/



*UPTADE PICTURES*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dom przy Potoku* _U/C_

*Location:* Żoliborz, ul. Bartycka 19

*Facts:* 21 apartaments / 1 commercial space

Official Web Site: http://www.dembud.pl/www/barszczewska-19

*no photos from construction at this moment*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Skyliner* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, Rondo Daszyńskiego

*Facts:* 43.633 sq.m office space / 5 underground parkingfloors / Skybar / Restaurant /165 m above ground

*Official Web Site:* http://karimpol.com/en/our-projects/poland/skyliner-warsaw

*Update Pictures*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*SBM Torwar* _ U/C_

*Location:*Śródmieście, ul. Solec 

*Project Facts:* 82 apartaments (16,592m2 apartaments space)

*Official Web Site:* https://www.sbmtorwar.pl/52










*photos from a few weeks ago*


m121 said:


> [/url
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/G8DJcZ]


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21

*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 

*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/


*Update pictures *























































Twitter Golub[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## FelixMadero

Can't wait for 2022 to see al these projects completed!


----------



## Tamerlan.

Amount of things happening in Warsaw is insane!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

wakka12 said:


> Me too. Have there been any examples of this happening? It'd be nice to know that there was a feasible way of improving them, they are a scar on so many cities around the world


Some have been nicely restored throughout Poland


----------



## misiek9300

*Nowa Emilia - 164m*




























> Z bloga J. Majewskiego, widok z PKiN-u


----------



## misiek9300

*The Warsaw Hub 130m / 130m / 86m









*


michal1701 said:


> 20.01.2018
> DSC00098A by Foo FPW, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00101 by Foo FPW, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00100A by Foo FPW, on Flickr
> 
> DSC00102 by Foo FPW, on Flickr





klechu said:


> Poniedziałkowy update (22.01.2018)





audrius. said:


> Coś tam widać


----------



## Joshua27

del


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Sienna 65* _ U/C_

*Location:* Sródmieście, ul, Sienna 65

*Project Facts:* 80 apartaments / 11 floors

*Developer:* Yareal Polska

*Official Website:* https://www.yareal.pl/sienna65


----------



## paf1

Joshua27 said:


> *new hotel in Warsaw *
> 
> planning finish in 2020


Any details?


----------



## Joshua27

We are waiting for details that will appear soon. The hotel will be built in the center next to the exhibition halls


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Osiedle Awangarda * _ U/C_

*Location:* Bemowo, ul. Jerzego Waldorfa
*Project Facts:* 160 apartaments / 4-6 floors
*Developer:* Profbud
*Official Website:* http://www.profbud.info/awangarda


photos from the construction on the website


----------



## Elaks

*B14 (Burakowska 14 - 120m) PREP *


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Nice, but I don't like the fact it is far from the city centre....


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Skyliner* _ U/C_

*Location:*Grzybowska 51
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 2.500 m2 / 5-29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Official Website:*https://unique-apartments.pl/





















BlazD said:


>


----------



## Roxven

.... so, or there will be another world war, or biggest financial crisis world ever witnessed or alien invasion, or black hole will swallow earth. Saying that Warsaw is booming is saying nothing at all.... at this rate New York will be in shadow of Warsaw at the end of this century...


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Mennica Residence* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska 43a
*Project Facts:* 470 apartaments / commercial space / 51 m / 9 - 15 floors
*Developer:* Mennica Polska
*Official Website:*https://www.mennicadeweloper.pl/

*Update pictures*




















BlazD said:


>



*next stage under construction*


greg18zam said:


> 12.01.18r.


----------



## FelixMadero

I'm delighted with the new type of updates that you, guys, are presenting us. Thanks!


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Rotunda PKO BP* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 100/102
*Project Facts:* mixed use / 2 floors / 500 m2 commercial space
*Developer:* NDI
*Architect:* Gowin&Siuta

Update picture




















Michcio said:


>


----------



## wojtekbp

FelixMadero said:


> ^^ Nice, but I don't like the fact it is far from the city centre....


It's located on the fringe of the city centre, but still it's the city center. And there is already one skyscraper on the opposite side of the street (i.e. Babka Tower - 105 m).


----------



## metacatfry

Roxven said:


> .... so, or there will be another world war, or biggest financial crisis world ever witnessed or alien invasion, or black hole will swallow earth. Saying that Warsaw is booming is saying nothing at all.... at this rate New York will be in shadow of Warsaw at the end of this century...


Most occupants in new office construction in Poland are on 5 year leases. There are very few owner occupiers. Investors are almost all foreign. The market is still fragile and susceptible to adverse political or economic situations.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

metacatfry said:


> Most occupants in new office construction in Poland are on 5 year leases. There are very few owner occupiers. Investors are almost all foreign. The market is still fragile and susceptible to adverse political or economic situations.


......so you think this will still be the case by the end of this century?


----------



## metacatfry

I'm staying away from making any predictions. But I'm warning against taking for granted the present positive growth. Poland needs to continue to have a stable attractive growing economy to continue the renewal and growth of properties in Warsaw and in other cities, and it is dependant on many factors.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

WOW That would be perfect for a Official Apple Store! :cheers:



Joshua27 said:


> *W A R S A W*
> *Rotunda PKO BP* _ U/C_


----------



## chauffeur

^^It's a reconstruction of this:
https://www.google.pl/search?q=rotu...hvnYAhULr6QKHScqC2MQ_AUICigB&biw=1067&bih=529


----------



## Joshua27

chauffeur said:


> ^^It's a reconstruction of this:
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=rotu...hvnYAhULr6QKHScqC2MQ_AUICigB&biw=1067&bih=529


Yes


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Centrum Marszałkowska* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 126/134
*Project Facts:* offices 13.100 m2 / commercial space 3.400 m2 / 11 floors 
*Developer:* BBI Development NFI 
*Architect:* Juvenes - Projekt
*Official Website:*http://centrum-marszalkowska.pl/

*Before*



























*Now*


BlazD said:


> Zdejmują siatki:


----------



## FreeeSpirit

metacatfry said:


> I'm staying away from making any predictions. But I'm warning against taking for granted the present positive growth. Poland needs to continue to have a stable attractive growing economy to continue the renewal and growth of properties in Warsaw and in other cities, and it is dependant on many factors.


It seems that Warsaw is in a unique position due to it's recent history. Total destruction in WWII (100% in the centre) means Warsaw has more available land than any European city especially in the centre. Also because 40 years of communism has made Poland poor the sites are cheaper and there is an eager and well educated workforce. The only limitations on skyscraper heights is the nearby Chopin airport - but when Chopin closes in about 25-30 years due to the completion of the new central airport 30 km away - skyscrapers in central Warsaw will become much taller - and in bigger numbers because it will pay off for the investor. Also Warsaw will benefit by being close to Lodz which is bein upgraded to European terminus hub city for the Chinese silk train (future trade with China)There is no reason why this trend should not continue - short of War - a black hole or alien invasion &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Motel One* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Tamka 31
*Project Facts:* Hotel 333 rooms / 7 – 12 floors / 12.700 m2
*Developer:* Strabag
*Architect: * AGK Architekci

*Update*











adam81w said:


>


----------



## erbse

^ This doesn't integrate too well with the old buildings, but looks somewhat decent and interesting nonetheless. Rounded buildings usually are way more attractive than boxes.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dom przy Potoku* _U/C_

*Location:* Żoliborz, ul. Bartycka 19
*Facts:* 21 apartaments / 1 commercial space
Official Web Site: http://www.dembud.pl/www/barszczewska-19

*Update*











mickam said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Wołoska 52* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. Wołoska 52
*Facts:* 70 apartaments / commercial space
Official Web Site: http://www.w52.com.pl/


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*The Warsaw Hub* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, Rondo Daszyńskiego
*Project Facts:* Office 70.000 m2/ commercial space 7.000 m2 / 31 floors / 130 m 
*Developer:* Ghelamco Poland
*Architect:* AMC-Andrzej M. Chołdzyński, 
*Official Website:* http://warsawhub.com/

*Update*



drawabeats said:


> to jeszcze jedna ode mnie





adam81w said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland

*Update*











Fredi said:


>


----------



## Elaks

*Skyliner [195 m] U/C*



drawabeats said:


>


The area should look like this within 2-3 years from now:


AdryanZ said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Chmielna 89* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Miedziana / Al. Jerozolimskie
*Project Facts:* Office 24.500 m2/ commercial space 995 m2 /14 floors / 79 m
*Developer:* Cavatina
*Architect:* Epstein 

*Update*




















Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_Start Soon_

*Location:* Żoliborz, Al. Słowiańska
*Project Facts:* apartaments & commercial space
*Developer:* GN Group
*Architect:* POLE Architekci
*Official Website*http://gn-group.pl/oferta?#13


----------



## Fallout

Are there any proposals for NW corner of Daszyński Circle?


----------



## Joshua27

Fallout said:


> Are there any proposals for NW corner of Daszyński Circle?


There used to be plans to demolish a building that stands there but at the moment there are no clearly defined plans for this area


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Długa 50* _U/C_

* Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Długa /Bohaterów Getta
*Project Facts:* 25 apartaments / 5 commercial space / 6 floors
*Developer:* Dembud
*Official Website* http://www.dembud.pl/www/bohaterow-getta-4

*Update*











arkadiusz said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Varso Place* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Chmielna 73
*Project Facts:* Office 63.800 m2/ commercial space 4.200 m2 /54 floors / 310 m
*Developer:* HB Reavis Poland
*Architect:* HRA Architekci

*Update*





























kafarek said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*B14* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Burakowska 14
*Project Facts:* Office 79.000 m2/ 30 floors / 120 m
*Developer:* HB Reavis Poland
*Architect:* HRA Architekci

*Update*




















Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Park Avenue* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wspólna 70
*Project Facts:*Office 12.500 m2 / 7-15 floors / 60 m / commercial space 
*Architect: * JSK Architekci
*Developer:* Park Projects
*Official Website:* http://www.parkavenue.com.pl/

*Update*











filosss said:


> Z bloków os. Kombajn


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel MDM* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Plac Konstytucji
*Project Facts:*Hotel 58 rooms / 5 apartaments


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*





























REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*a model of the warsaw from the Cannes financial market*


----------



## UPR20

roox said:


> Na FB też


More photos of the Warsaw mock up by Echo Inv

Actually the Mock up does not include all the likely projects, several more Skanska projects are probable and these are excluded.


----------



## Iluminat

New cultural facilities in the Wawer district:



JPS said:


> Domy kultury na miarę XXI wieku. W Wawrze budują trzy kulturoteki


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Nice.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Nowe Jeziorki* _Proposal_

*Location:* Ursynów
*Project Facts:* 3000 apartaments


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Rotunda PKO BP* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 100/102
*Project Facts:* mixed use / 2 floors / 500 m2 commercial space
*Developer:* NDI
*Architect:* Gowin&Siuta

*Update*




















Michcio said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bliska Wola* _ Start Soon_

*Location:* Wola, ul, Kasprzaka / Prymasa Tysiąclecia
*Project Facts:* apartaments / commercial space
*Architect:* J.W, Construction

*old buildings being demolished, no photos available at this moment*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Start*




















BlazD said:


> Kopiom! :banana:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Warsaw Eco Tower* _Proposal_

*Location:* Śródmieście, near Poniatowski Bridge
*Project Facts:* offices / commercial space 
*Architect:* BXBstudio Bogusław Barnaś


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*School of Music* _ U/C_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. Rakowiecka 1
*Architect* Konior Studio







































newsted said:


> Rakowiecka:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*CEDET* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Al. Jerozolomskie
*Project Facts:* Offices 15000 m2 / commercial space 7000 m2 / 7 floors
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/123-cedet

*Update*











Konstruktor said:


> https://flic.kr/p/24iobK7 by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Centrum Marszałkowska* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 126/134
*Project Facts:* offices 13.100 m2 / commercial space 3.400 m2 / 11 floors 
*Developer:* BBI Development NFI 
*Architect:* Juvenes - Projekt
*Official Website:*http://centrum-marszalkowska.pl/

*Update*




















DuraAce said:


> Wczorajsze


----------



## Eno

That's a lovely building in a great spot.


----------



## Ring

*Grzybowska 85, Metropoint and Metropoint office U/C*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Unique Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:*Grzybowska 51
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 2.500 m2 / 5-29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Official Website:*https://unique-apartments.pl/

*Update*











Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## Rokugatsu

It looks like a nice tower, but "Unique Tower"? Is that seriously how they called it?  That's the most generic name they could give it, ironically.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Vector+* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Prymasa Tysiąclecia 100
*Project Facts:* Office 12.500 m2 / commercial space m2 900 / 15 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* City Level
*Official Website:*http://citylevel.pl/

*Update*











szejbtom said:


> 27.03.2018 Leją czwarte piętro.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Kamienica Wolfa Krongolda* _Start Summer 2018_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Złota 83
*Project Facts:*apartaments / commercials space
*Developer:* AFI Management

*Now*









*after revitalization*


----------



## metacatfry

^^ Oh my god finally. the famous "Beijing" restored in the end.

How many 19th century tenement houses in disrespair still remains in Warsaw? Still too many, but things are moving in the right direction fast.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Incredible!^^ Can't wait to see it finished.

CDT/Smyk reconstruction












alexanderson said:


> https://nowawarszawa.pl/cedet-juz-wkrotce-wroci-do-warszawy-zdjecia/


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ with transparent glasses would be better...


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Nowa siedziba Transportowego Dozoru Technicznego* _ U / C_

*Location:* Mokotów, Puławska / Bukowińska
*Project Facts:* offices 15.240 m2 / 5 – 19 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* Budimex
*Architect: * JEMS Architekci

*Update*











Skarabeusz. said:


> 2018-03-28,


----------



## Josedc

What a dynamic city! I just spent my Easter holidays in Poland and was amazed by how many things are happening in Warsaw; a great city for an even greater country.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland

*Update*











pan pope said:


> coś tam widać


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Park Avenue* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wspólna 70
*Project Facts:*Office 12.500 m2 / 7-15 floors / 60 m / commercial space 
*Architect: * JSK Architekci
*Developer:* Park Projects
*Official Website:* http://www.parkavenue.com.pl/

*Update*











[email protected] said:


> Z dzisiaj:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Park Place 3* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wałowa 3*
Project Facts:*40 apartaments / 2 commercial space / 9 floors 
*Architect: * PLANO Biuro Architektoniczne
*Developer:* Metropolitan Partners
*Official Website:* http://parkplace3.pl/

*Update*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Powiśle 01* _ Start Soon_

*Location:* Śródmieście ul. Dobra 36
*Project Facts:*20 apartaments / 7 floors
*Official Website* http://powisle01.pl/apartamenty/


----------



## Joshua27




----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21
*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 
*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/

*Update*











Konstruktor said:


> Coś ode mnie
> 
> 
> Mennica Legacy Tower by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mennica Legacy Tower by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mennica Legacy Tower by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mennica Legacy Tower by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mennica Legacy Tower by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr


----------



## Ring

*Grzybowska 85 & Metropoint*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Centrum Praskie Koneser* _ U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ, ul. Ząbkowska/ Białostocka
*Project Facts:* Offices 22.000 m2 / commercial space 22.500 m2 / 342 apartaments / hotel 140 rooms / Google Campus 
*Developer:* BBI Development NFI 
*Official Website*http://koneser.eu/

*Update*






































KOSG said:


> od Bialostockiej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> od Zabkowskiej


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Art Norblin* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
*Project Facts:* 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer* Capital Park
*Architect* PRC Architekci
*Official Website* https://artnorblin.pl/

*Update*




















NeosWarszawa said:


> Art Norblin by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> Art Norblin by Michał Theofilopoulos,


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Środkowa 20* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Praga Północ, ul. Środkowa 20
*Project Facts:*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*P4* _ U/C_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. Postępu 4
*Project Facts:* office 25.000 m2 / commercial space / hotel / 7 floors / 25 m
*Developer* Garvest Real 
*Architect* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website* http://garvest.com/p4

*Update*





























NeverMindPl said:


> ^^ Znalazłem z 18 kwietnia. Na dole artykułu są zdjęcia z budowy (choć artystyczne B&W).
> 
> http://archinea.pl/kompleks-p4-biurowiec-i-czterogwiazdkowy-hotel-nowa-realizacja-jems-architekci/
> 
> np:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Haven House* _Official Start - April 2018_

*Location:* Praga Południe , ul. Pawlikowskiego
*Project Facts:*114 apartaments / 9 floors
*Developer:* Profbud
*Official Website*http://www.profbud.info/haven-house


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Businnes and Science Center* _ U/C_

*Location:* Bielany, ul Sacharova
*Project Facts:*coworking space / 160 hotel rooms / offices / 
*Architect: * JSK Architekci
*Developer:* Fundamental Group

*Update*









older picture


Nightcom said:


> Co to za inwestycja przy Sacharowa - metro Słodowiec?


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bohema* _ Start April 2018_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka / Strzelecka
*
Project Facts:* 900 apartaments / 14.500m2 commercial space 
*Architect: * Sud Architekt Polska
*Developer:* Ocam Capital
*Official Website:* http://www.bohemapraga.pl/

*Update / New Renderings*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _U / C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Update*




















BlazD said:


> Dziś zrywali asfalt z jezdni, którą wczoraj ogrodzili:


----------



## Ring

*Varso Place u/c*



































https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw/


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*DSV* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. MArynarska / Taśmowa
*Project Facts:*Office 30.000m2 / 7 floors 
*Architect: * PLH Arkitekter
*Developer:* Fine Tech Construction / Fundamental Group


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Mennica Residence* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska 43a
*Project Facts:* 470 apartaments / commercial space / 51 m / 9 - 15 floors
*Developer:* Mennica Polska
*Official Website:*https://www.mennicadeweloper.pl/

*Update*





























adam81w said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

...



REDHATT said:


> Gdyby się ktoś zastanawiał jak zieleń przetrwała zimę-jest bardzo dobrze!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tu zieleń komercyjna, ale tak jakby kontynuacja Zielonej Świętokrzyskiej:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Hotel Ibis Styles* _ U/C_

*Location:* Włochy, ul. Świerszcza 92
*Project Facts:*hotel 214 rooms / 14.800 m2 / 6 floors 





















mickam said:


> Dźwigowa Park
> [


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel The Bridge* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wilcza / Koszykowa
*Project Facts:*Hotel / 11.800 m2 / commercial space
*Developer* Tacit Development Polska JS
*Architect* Medusa Group
*Official Website* http://www.medusagroup.pl/projekty/uzytecznosci-publicznej/hotel-the-bridge-warszawa/

*Update*




















evertonfans2012 said:


> *29.04.2018 r.
> 
> *


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Cedet sign planned for the facade of the former Smyk. Fits well with the curvy neon arrow, has a 50s feel to it too.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _U / C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Update*











BlazD said:


>


----------



## Dale

Somebody stop Warsaw!


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*PHN Tower* _ Start Soon_

*Location:* Świętokrzyska 36
*Project Facts:* offices 40.000 m2 / 9 -37 floors / 150 m
*Developer:* Polski Holding Nieruchomości 








\



S.igmar said:


> Poranny zdziś.


----------



## Dale

Any discussions of anything even taller than Varso ?


----------



## Joshua27

at the moment there are no plans for a building higher than Varso. There are many towers projects that oscillate in 180 m. 
We can not rule out such an assumption in the future, because the office market in Warsaw is very absorptive


----------



## Urbanista1

do you mean the market is over saturated, that is, vacancy rates are getting too high?


----------



## Joshua27

There is a great demand for offices in Warsaw, and this will not change in the coming years. The vacancy rate is constantly decreasing, and demand exceeds supply especially in well-connected districts.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*





























WroFanatyk said:


> Elektrownia Powiśle


----------



## Eno

Dale said:


> Somebody stop Warsaw!




It's just getting started.


----------



## Urbanista1

Joshua27 said:


> There is a great demand for offices in Warsaw, and this will not change in the coming years. The vacancy rate is constantly decreasing, and demand exceeds supply especially in well-connected districts.


with new subway stations opening possibly next year and several more in future years more well-connected areas will be created once the land supply in the present downtown is absorbed by new development.


----------



## Antioch

Urbanista1 said:


> do you mean the market is over saturated, that is, vacancy rates are getting too high?


The market is far from saturated. Paradoxically vacancy is rising but that due to many businesses moving out of their old office complexes built in 1990s and early 2000s. Many companies move from the congested "Mordor" (i.e. office area in Sluzewiec) in favor of districts closer to metro line, especially Wola.


----------



## Elster

Why are they building in the centre low-rises buildings ? low rises beauty or capacity can be delivered as well as in high rise buildings, just the same way.


----------



## Urbanista1

I would call these mid-rise (5-7 floors) high density. Five 6 storey buildings can give you the density of one 30 storey building without the need for setbacks and negative effects of overshadowing and wind turbulence. These buildings also have to relate to an existing historic context, where it is possible taller buildings are added.


----------



## Dale

Urbanista1 said:


> I would call these mid-rise (5-7 floors) high density. Five 6 storey buildings can give you the density of one 30 storey building without the need for setbacks and negative effects of overshadowing and wind turbulence. These buildings also have to relate to an existing historic context, where it is possible taller buildings are added.


And I can almost assume that there is still PLENTY of room for highrises ?


----------



## Urbanista1

Plenty maybe not, but there is land that is being bought up very quickly everywhere.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Plac 5 rogów* _Proposal_













arkadiusz said:


> W sprawie placu 5-rogów:
> 
> https://zdm.waw.pl/aktualnosci/nowa-przestrzen-przyjazna-pieszym-zobacz-projekt-placu-pieciu-rogow


----------



## Dale

Question: I've read various places about an infestation of commie blocks in Warsaw. But I don't see a lot of them in pictures. Have many of them been either demolished or refurbished ?


----------



## Joshua27

There are many blocks of flats, demolition is a huge cost and a very large logistics enterprise. Unfortunately, communism had its vision for a wonderful world and now this magnificence is striking. Of course, the blocks are renovated, the space between the buildings is well cared for.
I recommend visiting the suburbs of Warsaw on google earth

https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.1481...4!1sFz1pKmjMua2i6Q6-IkLKXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.1402...25.387344&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2855...4!1selCa2rkxyqiihBo0v4lIVA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2375...4!1sre5vKSH4tCj7oAjNM1dxVw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Dale

Joshua27 said:


> There are many blocks of flats, demolition is a huge cost and a very large logistics enterprise. Unfortunately, communism had its vision for a wonderful world and now this magnificence is striking. Of course, the blocks are renovated, the space between the buildings is well cared for.
> I recommend visiting the suburbs of Warsaw on google earth
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.1481...4!1sFz1pKmjMua2i6Q6-IkLKXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.1402...25.387344&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2855...4!1selCa2rkxyqiihBo0v4lIVA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2375...4!1sre5vKSH4tCj7oAjNM1dxVw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


They do appear to be nicely maintained. I've seen much, much worse.


----------



## Rokugatsu

I like how you ignored half of my arguments. Also, you saying it's irrelevant doesn't make it so. 

Your anecdotal stories about happy poor people and Chinese tourists taking pictures of commie block means literally nothing. Anecdotes are not a proof of anything. Look at Europe and look which areas are the most expensive to live, where most people want to live and where most tourists are. It's almost always nice areas with beautiful (not even necessarily old) buildings, not commie blocks. If some people are happy to live there, great, there's plenty of commie blocks in the country, it doesn't mean we should stop developing the city centres because of that.


----------



## Joshua27

your discussion is not going to any point, so please stop. Open a separate thread devoted to this type of consideration


----------



## Tom_Green

This thread would be more beautiful/nice without the ugly/unattractive discussions.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _U / C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Update*











BlazD said:


> Ruch się wzmaga:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Liberty* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Burakowska
*Project Facts:* 28.000 m2 Office / 3.000 m2 commercial space / 33 floors
*Architect* JSK Architekci



arkadiusz said:


>


----------



## Dale

None of the new high rises are bad. And most are quite elegant.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Rokugatsu said:


> I like how you ignored half of my arguments. Also, you saying it's irrelevant doesn't make it so.


I am addressing your arguments . My points are based on the reality of the situation which other people have touched on. Yes in the ideal world everyone would be living in amazing houses in amazing developments - but we are not. People have differing opinions and ideas to living. The commi blocks are not going anywhere until they reach their sell by date or when all residents decide to leave. They don't want to leave because they are happy where they are. There is not enough money to improve the whole city in one go. It will happen in time. The "poor happy people" and Chinese tourists : not anecdotes but real life examples of the reality - and they are not alone. You missed the point. Warsaw has an ugly history and it's people did not ask for it. Warsaw is an easy target and always gets kicked - while it's down. But occasionally - you get people - like Chinese tourist who can see the reality and appreciate/understand it. A city is an organic entity - not always perfect - and not always beatiful - for many reasons.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Joshua27 said:


> your discussion is not going to any point, so please stop.


I'm sorry if you missed it.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*The Warsaw Hub* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, Rondo Daszyńskiego
*Project Facts:* Office 70.000 m2/ commercial space 7.000 m2 / 31 floors / 130 m 
*Developer:* Ghelamco Poland
*Architect:* AMC-Andrzej M. Chołdzyński, 
*Official Website:* http://warsawhub.com/

*Update*











REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Hotel Ibis Styles* _ U/C_

*Location:* Włochy, ul. Świerszcza 92
*Project Facts:*hotel 214 rooms / 14.800 m2 / 6 floors 





















mickam said:


> Hotel Ibis Styles


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Biurowiec J 44* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Al. Jerozolimskie 44
*Project Facts:* Offices 22.000 m2 / commercial space 6.000 m2 / 26 floors / 94 m 
*Developer:* S+B Plan Bau Warschau 

*Update*






































m121 said:


>


----------



## evil toohey

FreeeSpirit said:


> I'm sorry if you missed it.


We all missed it. Congratulations on being the only person seeing sense in one's own ramblings.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Lyxa * _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 126/134
*Project Facts:* offices 65.000 m2 / commercial space / 11 floors 
*Developer:* Yareal Polska
*Architect:* HRA Architekci



arkadiusz said:


> http://www.propertynews.pl/biura/kompleks-biurowy-lixa-w-rekach-doradcow,65737.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://architektura.muratorplus.pl/projekty/kolejny-biurowiec-z-lat-90-do-rozbiorki_8861.html





kafarek said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland

*Update*











REDHATT said:


> 20:30 a praca wre:


----------



## FreeeSpirit

evil toohey said:


> We all missed it. Congratulations on being the only person seeing sense in one's own ramblings.


It's an open forum for discussion with differing opinions. I was simply responding to another post - with an opinion. Just because you don't agree or understand or are not mature enough to debate - it does not make it "rambling". Grow up.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21
*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 
*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/

*Update*











REDHATT said:


> Z Ronda ONZ:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Foksal 13/15 * _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Foksal 13/15
*Project Facts:* 55 apartaments / 5 floors
*Developer:* Ghelamco Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-view/43/2/foksal-13-15.html

*Update*




















evertonfans2012 said:


> *28.07.2018 r.
> *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*





























Ring said:


> 1.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 6.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 7.
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua27

Welcome again after break

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _U / C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Update*











BlazD said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland

*Update*











Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bohema* _ Start April 2018_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka / Strzelecka
*
Project Facts:* 900 apartaments / 14.500m2 commercial space 
*Architect: * Sud Architekt Polska
*Developer:* Ocam Capital
*Official Website:* http://www.bohemapraga.pl/

*Update / New Renderings*
















































BlazD said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*





























BlazD said:


> Spod Spajera:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Wola Retro* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Skierniewicka 16/20
*Project Facts:* Office 22.800 m2 / 9-13 floors / 53 m
*Architect: *Kuryłowicz & Associates
*Developer:* LC Corp
*Official Website:* https://www.lcc.pl/pl/wola-retro#o-inwestycji

Update




















Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Unique Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:*Grzybowska 51
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 2.500 m2 / 5-29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Official Website:*https://unique-apartments.pl/

*Update*











NeosWarszawa said:


> Unique Tower by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Stan-nec

Warsaw is coming along really nicely.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Lyxa * _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 126/134
*Project Facts:* offices 65.000 m2 / commercial space / 11 floors 
*Developer:* Yareal Polska
*Architect:* HRA Architekci










http://architektura.muratorplus.pl/projekty/kolejny-biurowiec-z-lat-90-do-rozbiorki_8861.html








[/QUOTE]



podkoscielny said:


>


----------



## thompsongda

Stan-nec said:


> Warsaw is coming along really nicely.


Honestly? Still, ALOT of things needs to be done.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel The Bridge* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wilcza / Koszykowa
*Project Facts:*Hotel / 11.800 m2 / commercial space
*Developer* Tacit Development Polska JS
*Architect* Medusa Group
*Official Website* http://www.medusagroup.pl/projekty/uzytecznosci-publicznej/hotel-the-bridge-warszawa/

*Update*




















Fredi said:


>


----------



## Eno

thompsongda said:


> Honestly? Still, ALOT of things needs to be done.



Goes without saying, but his point is still valid.


----------



## FelixMadero

thompsongda said:


> Honestly? Still, ALOT of things needs to be done.


Children!!!!


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Varso Place* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Chmielna 73
*Project Facts:* Office 63.800 m2/ commercial space 4.200 m2 /54 floors / 310 m
*Developer:* HB Reavis Poland
*Architect:* HRA Architekci

*Update*











Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Kolonia sielce* _U / C_

*Location:*Mokotów, ul. Sielecka 39 a
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 
*Developer:* 
*Official Website:*http://home.koloniasielce.pl/


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*


































































Bastian. said:


>


----------



## chauffeur

Joshua27 said:


> *EC Powiśle*



_Elektrownia_, not _EC_.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Topiel / Leszczyńska
*Project facts*: apartaments / commercial space
*Developer*: Marvipol
*Architect*:WWAA
*Website*:https://www.topiel18.pl/

*Update*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dzielna 64* _ U/C_

*Location:*Śródmieście, ul. Dzielna
*Project Facts:* 152 apartaments / 11 commercial space / 11 floors
*Developer:* Ochnik Development

*Update*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel Port Praski* _ Start Soon_

*Location:* Praga Północ, Sierakowskiego 4
*Project Facts:* hotel 118 rooms / 7.500 m2 / 3-7 floors / 27 m
*Developer:* Port Praski 
*Architect: * APA Wojciechowski


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Motel One* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Tamka 31 
*Project Facts:* Hotel 333 rooms / 7 – 12 floors / 12.700 m2 
Architect: AGK Architekci 
*Developer:* Strabag 

*Update*











Ring said:


> 1.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 6.
> 
> Motel One by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*DSV* _U / C_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. MArynarska / Taśmowa
*Project Facts:*Office 30.000m2 / 7 floors 
*Architect: * PLH Arkitekter
*Developer:* Fine Tech Construction / Fundamental Group


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Centrum Praskie Koneser* _ U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ, ul. Ząbkowska/ Białostocka
*Project Facts:* Offices 22.000 m2 / commercial space 22.500 m2 / 342 apartaments / hotel 140 rooms / Google Campus 
*Developer:* BBI Development NFI 
*Official Website*http://koneser.eu/

*Update*





























greg18zam said:


> 18.08.18r.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*School of Music* _ U/C_

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. Rakowiecka 1
*Architect* Konior Studio







































evertonfans2012 said:


> *Zdjęcia z 14.10.2018 r. autorstwa mojego zaufanego człowieka
> *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Metropoint Office* _U / C_

*Location:* Wola, ul, Grzybowska 85c
*Project Facts:* Office 8.800 m2 / 4 commercial space / 11 floors 
*Developer:* Asbud
*Architect:* FS&P Arcus Fajnaś Ścisło & Partnerzy
*Official Website:* http://www.metropointoffice.pl/


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Vector+* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Prymasa Tysiąclecia 100
*Project Facts:* Office 12.500 m2 / commercial space m2 900 / 15 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* City Level
*Official Website:*http://citylevel.pl/

*Update*











kafarek said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*Location:* Mokotów, ul. Wołoska
*Project Facts:*/ commercial space 9.000 m2 / 1.500 apartaments 
*Architect:* Kuryłowicz & Associates


----------



## Urbanista1

looks brilliant, evokes some of the feeling of a traditional European city but very modern. nothing like brick to lend a cozy ambiance.


----------



## wakka12

Urbanista1 said:


> looks brilliant, evokes some of the feeling of a traditional European city but very modern. nothing like brick to lend a cozy ambiance.


I was just thinking that!


----------



## Joshua27

SIZE="6"]*W A R S A W*[/SIZE]
*Rezydencja "Łazienki Park"* _Proposal_

* Location:* Śródmieście, ul. 29 listopada 10
*Project Facts:* apartaments / 
*Developer:* Yareal
*Architect*HRA Architekci



m121 said:


>


QUOTE=artur_js;153559214]








[/QUOTE


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Osiedle Stella* _ U/C_

*Location:*Bemowo, ul. Człuchowska / Rozłogi
*Project Facts:* 155 apartaments / 15 floors 
Official Web site: http://www.profbud.info/stella






























drydrydry said:


> Osiedle Stella etap 1


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Solec 46* _ Start soon_

*Location:*Śródmieście, ul Solec 46
*Project Facts:* apartaments / commercial space


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Crown Square* _Start I Q 2019_

* Location:* Ochota, Al Jerozolimskie
*Project Facts:* hotel / 2017 rooms / 21 floors
*Developer:* Capital Park
*Architect* JSK Architekci


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Rezydencja Barska* _U / C_

* Location:* Ochota, ul. Barska
*Project Facts:* 57 apartaments / commercial space / 8 floors
*Developer:* BPI Real Estate Poland





















mickam said:


> Rezydencja Barska


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Kolonia sielce* _U / C_

*Location:*Mokotów, ul. Sielecka 39 a
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 
*Developer:* 
*Official Website:*http://home.koloniasielce.pl/





















artur_js said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## melads

Warsaw is looking really great. I was reading somewhere that the Saski Palace was going to be rebuilt soon. Is this true?


----------



## Joshua27

the first shovel is to be driven in this month. it is to be a symbolic accent for 100 years of independence. you know if the official construction will start.


----------



## melads

Hopefully it goes through. It would be a great addition to the city.


----------



## FelixMadero

Next page >>>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dzielna 64* _ U/C_

*Location:*Śródmieście, ul. Dzielna
*Project Facts:* 152 apartaments / 11 commercial space / 11 floors
*Developer:* Ochnik Development

*Update*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dzielna 64* _ U/C_

*Location:*Śródmieście, ul. Dzielna
*Project Facts:* offices / hotel / apartament /commercial space / 170 m / 41 floors
*Developer:* BBI Development










First step



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Atrium

what's the prognosis of the Lilium tower being built?


----------



## Bartek78

"Future of Warsaw" - an overview of some of the upcoming investments in Poland's capital (with nicely done animated cross-sections):


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Lyxa * _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska 126/134
*Project Facts:* offices 65.000 m2 / commercial space / 11 floors 
*Developer:* Yareal Polska
*Architect:* HRA Architekci










http://architektura.muratorplus.pl/projekty/kolejny-biurowiec-z-lat-90-do-rozbiorki_8861.html








[/QUOTE]



mickam said:


>


----------



## pasior

Joshua27 said:


> *W A R S A W*
> *Wola Retro* _ U/C_
> 
> *Location:* Wola, ul. Skierniewicka 16/20
> *Project Facts:* Office 22.800 m2 / 9-13 floors / 53 m
> *Architect: *Kuryłowicz & Associates
> *Developer:* LC Corp
> *Official Website:* https://www.lcc.pl/pl/wola-retro#o-inwestycji
> 
> Update


Podobno Budimex ma tu przenieść swoją siedzibę ze Stawek


----------



## Joshua27

New Center of Warsaw










Picture from https://www.asbud.com/pl/page-metropoint/galerie-zdjęć


----------



## Josedc

stunning


----------



## Eno

Definitely impressive. The place is filling up quite rapidly.


----------



## Luxis

:bravo: :bravo:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21
*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 
*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/

*Update*











Po prostu said:


> Standardowo z twittera Golub:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Skyliner* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, Rondo Daszyńskiego
*Project Facts:* Office 43.700 m2/ commercial space 3.000 m2 / 45 floors / 195 m 
*Developer:* Karimpol Polska
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski

*Update*











adam81w said:


> 2/2


----------



## Joshua27

SIZE="6"]*W A R S A W*[/SIZE]
*Chmielna 89* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Miedziana / Al. Jerozolimskie
*Project Facts:* Office 24.500 m2/ commercial space 995 m2 /14 floors / 79 m
*Developer:* Cavatina
*Architect:* Epstein 

*Update*




















kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


----------



## Ring

*Flisac Apartments
*












































by Bikes


----------



## pokepim

https://imgur.com/LLDdIzW

What are those 3 buildings?
I think 2 of those 3 are Skyliner and Warsaw Unit, but dunno about the third one (the leftmost one?)


----------



## A.Whiskey

The Right one is Mennica Legacy tower, Middle Generation Park, left Warsaw Unit and most to the left Skyliner, under Skyliner should be The Warsaw Hub a bit visible but not sure of that one.


----------



## Urbanista1

love the scale of development in Warsaw and in the new city centre - mid rise (10-13 approx) high density with internal courtyards and small squares and parkettes to relieve the density. High rise landmark towers are nice here and there to. But this traditional style of European city development creates a much better quality of life esp. when accompanied by at grade retail and services that help animate the streets for an enjoyable pedestrian experience.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Nowa siedziba Transportowego Dozoru Technicznego* _ U / C_

*Location:* Mokotów, Puławska / Bukowińska
*Project Facts:* offices 15.240 m2 / 5 – 19 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* Budimex
*Architect: * JEMS Architekci

*Update*











evertonfans2012 said:


> *18.01.2019 r.
> *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Biurowiec J 44* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Al. Jerozolimskie 44
*Project Facts:* Offices 22.000 m2 / commercial space 6.000 m2 / 26 floors / 94 m 
*Developer:* S+B Plan Bau Warschau 

*Update*






































Michcio said:


>


----------



## yousfiramdane

Warsaw is being a modern city, very great


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Motel One* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Tamka 31 
*Project Facts:* Hotel 333 rooms / 7 – 12 floors / 12.700 m2 
Architect: AGK Architekci 
*Developer:* Strabag 

*Update*









​


Bikes said:


>


----------



## thompsongda

yousfiramdane said:


> Warsaw is being a modern city, very great


As I already said (a few times, I guess)...Still alot of things needs to be done, to call Warsaw a modern city, on this highest european level.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Museum of Polish History* _U / C_

*Location:* Żoliborz , ul. Wybrzeże Gdyńskie
*Architect:* WXCA Biuro
*Developer:* Budimex

























































paujuu said:


> Z fanpage'a Muzeum Historii Polski


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland












Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_ U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ, ul. Sierakowskiego
*Project Facts:* apartments / commercial space
*Developer:* Port Praski












BartHorus said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_probable investment start II q 2019_

*Location:*Wola, ul. Łucka / Prosta*
Project Facts:* Offices / apartaments / commercial space / 2 buildings / 2x 102m / 31 floors 
*Architect: * 
*Developer:* Skanska Property Poland

*More visualizations soon*












Redzio said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*W Apartaments* _Start Soon_

*Location:*Wola, ul. Siedmiogrodzka 3 *
Project Facts:*210 apartaments / commercial space 
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Official Website*http://lp.wapartments.pl/


----------



## pasior

Joshua27 said:


> *W A R S A W*
> *W Apartaments* _Start Soon_
> 
> *Location:*Wola, ul. Prosta 32 *
> Project Facts:*210 apartaments / commercial space
> *Developer:* Marvipol
> *Official Website*http://lp.wapartments.pl/


Na Prostej jest biuro sprzedaży. Adres inwestycji to Siedmiogrodzka 3.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dobra 32* _U/C_

*Location:*śródmieście, ul. Dobra/Zajęcza
*Project Facts:*18 apartaments / commercial space
*Official Website:* http://dobra32.pl/






























m121 said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*

































































Bikes said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel Puro* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śeódmieście ul. Widok 5
*Project Facts:* Hotel 150 rooms / 8 floors /commercial space
*Architect: *JEMS Architekci

*Update*











paujuu said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*






































WroFanatyk said:


> Biurowiec "Biura przy Bramie" (Browary Warszawskie)
> 
> 
> 
> Kompleks apartamentowo-biurowy "Browary Warszawskie"


----------



## lanadelrey

Joshua27 said:


> *W A R S A W*
> * Foksal 13/15 * _U / C_
> 
> *Location:* Śródmieście, Foksal 13/15
> *Project Facts:* 55 apartaments / 5 floors
> *Developer:* Ghelamco Poland
> *Official Website:* https://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-view/43/2/foksal-13-15.html
> 
> *Update*



this is going to be such a big upgrade to one of the few remaining "islands" of old warsaw 

it's the central building in the first pic and the building on the left, right next to the white building also seen on the visualisations of the project.
:cheers:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Art Norblin* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
*Project Facts:* 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer* Capital Park
*Architect* PRC Architekci
*Official Website* https://artnorblin.pl/

*Update*















































kafarek said:


> 1


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Apartamenty Ogrodowa* _Start Soon_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Ogrodowa
*Project Facts:*132 apartaments / commercial space / 10 floors
*Architect: * BBGK Architekci
B]Developer:[/B] Dom Development












MicM said:


>


----------



## AndrewCol

*Wola Tower*

Planned - Wola Tower
180-200 meters










Image is down below thanks SoboleuS

http://next.gazeta.pl/next/7,151003,24483389,kolejny-tajemniczy-wiezowiec-w-warszawie-ma-liczyc-200-metrow.html


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Here it is 










https://nowawarszawa.pl/wola-tower-powstanie-przy-towarowej/

It looks like some early concept of the tower and it's hard to say if it's going to be built.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bliska Wola* _ U / C _

*Location:* Wola, ul, Kasprzaka / Prymasa Tysiąclecia
*Project Facts:* apartaments / commercial space
*Architect:* J.W, Construction






















MicM said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Ykir

The growing skyline of Warsaw



mlody89 said:


> fotka Paweł Maciejak


----------



## Ykir

*Generation Park* U/C

84000 m2 of office space
Hight: 140 meters (180 with antennas)
Developer: Skanska Property Poland
Architect: JEMS Architekci












wojdylom said:


> Ekipa już na wysokości kamerki


----------



## Ykir

*Marina Mokotów 2* U/C

Location: Żwirki i Wigury
Project Facts: 750 apartaments / commercial space 
Architect: HRA Architekci
Developer: Dom Development












Kfiatek said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Unique Tower* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, between Grzybowska and Lucka streets
*Project Facts:* 24000 m2, apartments, offices, retail, 91 meters, 29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Architect:* Sud Architectes Polska 












othala27 said:


>


----------



## Ykir

Varso Place _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Chmielna 73
*Project Facts:* Office 63.800 m2/ commercial space 4.200 m2 /54 floors / 310 m
*Developer:* HB Reavis Poland
*Architect:* Foster + Partners, HRA Architekci












MiBac said:


> Zdjęcia Varso z 26.02.2019r.
> 
> Z daleka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z bliska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Są wolne miejsca, całe szczęście
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wygląda to już bardzo konkretnie. :cheers:


----------



## UPR20

From Polish forum. Model of part of new Western Downtown currently under construction.




IVAZIKOV said:


> Badania komfortu wiatrowego w poziomie przechodniów wokół wieżowca Skyliner
> 
> http://www.windlab.pl/zrealizowane-prace/skyliner/


----------



## Joshua27

*some investments from Służewiec*



nietak said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Unit Tower* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pańska / Prosta / Wronia
*Project Facts:* Office 57.000 m2 /46 floors / 280 m
*Developer:* Ghelamco Poland
*Architect:*Projekt Polsko - Belgijska Pracownia Architektury





















savik said:


> Wczorajszy wieczór.
> Od strony Pańskiej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Od strony ronda


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*






































REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21
*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 
*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/

*Update*











Petr said:


> ^^
> https://www.epsteinglobal.com/whats...tower-march-2019-construction-progress-update


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG)* *unveil their new project for Warsaw (Wola district) in Cannes.
*
More details coming soon.



MikeN said:


> Foto: Tomasz Reich, Nowa Warszawa





arkadiusz said:


> To jeszcze od Towarowej i od Prostej:
> 
> https://twitter.com/MarcinPiasecki2/status/1105788251707764736





Perun said:


>


----------



## SoboleuS

Some more *Towarowa 22* by *Bjarke Ingels Group*:



arkadiusz said:


>





Redzio said:


>





arkadiusz said:


>





arkadiusz said:


> Troooszkę większa wersja.


----------



## Urbanista1

I love tall buildings and I hope Warsaw gets some supertalls some day, but these tall buildings do not really improve quality of life. Warsaw has nothing to prove, but I hope it focuses more on improving quality of life like the current and last president have shown and developments like this one and Norblin across the street will do just that. More please.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Apartamenty Powiśle* _U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Tamka
*Project Facts:* 85 apartaments, 9 commercial space, 7 floors
*Developer* Ghelamco





















andy_n said:


> Apartamenty FLISAC (ul. Elektryczna)


----------



## wakka12

I dont like the architecture of that BIG project but the concept is really interesting and could have a lot of potential for influencing future european urban developments


----------



## baczek333

From the Polish forum.



Ring said:


> Auć...a ile tych wieżowców powstaje? 10? Nie wierzę, że chcesz sprowadzać inwestycje w centrum Warszawy do niewielkiego obszaru jakim jest centralna część Woli i budowy paru wieżowców? Niewiedza, albo po prostu niechęć do miasta?
> 
> Zanim zaczniesz wygłaszać takie opinie to chociaż zobacz, co tak naprawdę się w tym mieście buduje
> 
> ^^ A skoro już Warszawa została wywołana do tablicy... daaawno nie było aktualizacji inwestycji z centrum i okolic, więc wrzucę ok 50 ciekawszych, *łącznie z tymi, które zostały niedawno oddane ale nie było ich w tym wątku od ponad pół roku*. Sam już nie ogarniam zbytnio co się buduje, więc wrzucam to co kojarzę. Bez przebudów kamienic ani przestrzeni publicznej, remontów ulic itp
> 
> 1) Po ponad 70 latach zaczyna się pierwsza inwestycja na Placu Defilad, czyli *MSN*. Grodzona jest już działka pod budowę, generalnym wykonawcą został Warbud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Varso Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Fredi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Warsaw Hub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MiBac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lemonardo
> 
> 4. *Skyliner* 195m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by czarek1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MiBac
> 
> 5. *Warsaw Unit* 202m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by REDHATT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Kafarek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Fredi
> 
> 6. *Generation Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By MiBac
> 
> 7. *Mennica Tower 140m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MiBac
> 
> 8. *Metro Point* i inne inwestycje Asbudu obok Ronda Daszyńskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fredi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. *Metropoint Office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by evertonfans2012
> 
> Kolejna inwestycja po sąsiedzku...
> 
> 10.* Lixa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Adam81w
> 
> 11. *Unique Tower 91m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. *Widok Towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by kafarek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fredi
> 
> 13. *Art Norblin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by savik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by IVAZIKOV
> 
> 14. *Mennica Residence* etap 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. *Hotel Nobu Warszawa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by evertonfans2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by adam81w
> 
> 16. *Lazienki Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Artur_js
> 
> 17. *Motel One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wrofanatyk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by m121
> 
> 18. *Flisac apartamenty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Andy_n
> 
> 19. *Topiel 18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wrofanatyk
> 
> 20. *Elektrownia Powiśle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wrofanatyk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by m121
> 
> starsze zdjęcia z lotu ptaka dla zobrazowania skali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by michau
> 
> 21. *Apartamenty Powiśle 01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. *Dobra 32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by m121
> 
> 23. *Smulikowskiego 4c. *10 letni juz projekt niestety, inwestycja dopiero ruszyla niedawno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Petr
> 
> 24. *XIX Dzielnica etap 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Adam81w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niedawno oddane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by redhatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25. *Rezydencja Barska*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mickam
> 
> 26. *Siewierska 18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wrofanatyk
> 
> 27. *Kolonia Sielce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Artur_js
> 
> 28. *Port Praski*, kolejne etapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fredi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by filosss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tpsr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by deamon82
> 
> 29. *Konopacka 19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by BlazD
> 
> 30. *Stalowa 39*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tropiciel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by BlazD
> 
> 31. *Srodkowa 20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tropiciel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY BlazD
> 
> 31. *Atelier Praga *etap 1 i 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Quaromi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by KOSG
> 
> 32. *Szwedzka 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by investmap
> 
> 33. *Bohema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by blazD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by janex_wwa
> 
> 34. *Koneser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by BlazD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by kafarek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fredi
> 
> 35. *Browary Warszawskie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MiBac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Muminn
> 
> 36. *Muzeum Historii Polski*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starsze foto by michau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37. *Chmielna 89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by montergun
> 
> 38. *Sienna 65* zwykły dogęszczacz na bardzo ciężkiej działce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39. *Rezydencja Konrad* zapoczątkuje zabudowę pierzejową na drugim odcinku ul. Przyokopowej, obok muzeum powstania warszawskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mickam
> 
> 40. *Spark* póki co bez wieży
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by xywa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by micM
> 
> 41. *Apartamenty Wronia* Zobaczcie jaka odleglosc od okien. Naginanie przepisów do ekstremum... ale pierzeja będzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42. *Wola Retro* wyszło średnio - słabo imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Kafarek
> 
> 43. Cedet. Inwestycja już oddana, ostatnie spojrzenie :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by chudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44. *Budynek Komisji Sejmowych*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45. *Park Avenue* 60m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zdjęcie z ukończenia konstrukcji, jak widać 60m jest praktycznie niewidoczne w centrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46.* Zespół szkół muzycznych nr 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by evertonfans2012
> 
> 47. *Nowogrodzka Square.* Również oddany niedawno do użytku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48.* Fabryka na pradze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49. *Moje miejsce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by evertonfans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50. *Stacja Praga*


----------



## Joshua27

...


Ring said:


> Warsaw. Welcome to the jungle. by Ela Ścibior, on Flickr


----------



## Notgnirracen

This is going to be a looong page. Great pictures though!


----------



## Urbanista1

Great job updating!!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Wow! There's so much construction going on in Warsaw. I can't wait to see the future skyline in 10 or 15 years.


----------



## Mr Bricks

The city looks far bigger than what it really is.


----------



## Fallout

Mr Bricks said:


> The city looks far bigger than what it really is.


If you mean population, then it is really much bigger than it officially is (students from outside the city alone amount to some 100-150k people not counted into population, then there are fresh internal immigrants who didn't yet registered their residence status and 100s of thousands of foreign immigrants that are also not counted). The real population of Warsaw is estimated to be between 2 and 2,5 million.


----------



## UPR20

*It is much more than 2 million for sure. *There are over 1 million dwellings within the city limits and something like 450.000 in the suburbs. 

The total population of Warsaw commuter zone is in my estimation 3.3 - 3.8 million (official ministry of dev estimation is 2.68 million.)


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Vector+* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Prymasa Tysiąclecia 100
*Project Facts:* Office 12.500 m2 / commercial space m2 900 / 15 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* City Level
*Official Website:*http://citylevel.pl/

*Update*











kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


----------



## Ring

Dobra 32, already above ground 


















by HenryKrzem



























by m121


----------



## Ring

Elektrownia Powisle U/C































































By Kafarek


----------



## Ring

*Hotel Nobu Warsaw U/C*










1.

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

2. 

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

3.

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

4. 

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

5.

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

6. 

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

7.

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr

8.

Hotel Nobu Warsaw by nick lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Kolonia sielce* _U / C_

*Location:*Mokotów, ul. Sielecka 39 a
*Project Facts:* apartaments / offices / commercial space 
*Developer:* 
*Official Website:*http://home.koloniasielce.pl/





















Ring said:


> *
> 
> 
> Kolonia Sielce
> 
> Kolonia Sielce by
> nick lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kolonia Sielce by nick lelewski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kolonia Sielce by nick lelewski, on Flickr
> *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Point* _U / C_

*Location:* Śrósmieście, ul. Marszałkowska / Świętokrzyska
*Project Facts:* Office 18.000 m2 / commercial space 1.100 m2 / 22 floors / 86 m
*Developer:* Immobel Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.immobelpoland.com/pl/projects/121-central-point

*Update*











BlazD said:


>


----------



## Ring

Varso Place U/C









1.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

2.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

3.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

4. 

Varso Place by 
nick lelewski, on Flickr

5,

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

6.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

7.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

8.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

9.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

10.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

11.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr

12.

Varso Place by nick lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## panthiocodin

This investment will make a hell of a difference in city centre! Still needs a lot of improvements but it is defo a step in a right direction! Well done Warsaw


----------



## Ring

"*Frederic Residence*" - finished


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*






































kafarek said:


> na początek powrót do przeszłości
> 
> 1 2012 r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 2015 r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ...[] i 2019 r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8


----------



## Urbanista1

UPR20 said:


> *It is much more than 2 million for sure. *There are over 1 million dwellings within the city limits and something like 450.000 in the suburbs.
> 
> The total population of Warsaw commuter zone is in my estimation 3.3 million (official ministry of dev estimation is 2.68 million.)


Wikipedia gives it 3.1 million. within a 100 km radius of Warsaw there is about another 1.5 million.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Just a small off-top.

I highly recommend watching this video about Poland and Warsaw in general.
It's a 40min documentary about the history, architecture, people 
and the changing face of a city that has basically rebuild itself from scratch.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Art Norblin* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
*Project Facts:* 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer* Capital Park
*Architect* PRC Architekci
*Official Website* https://artnorblin.pl/

*Update*















































filosss said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Apartamenty Ogrodowa* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Ogrodowa
*Project Facts:*132 apartaments / commercial space / 10 floors
*Architect: * BBGK Architekci
*Developer:* Dom Development












othala27 said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Kamienica Wolfa Krongolda* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Złota 83
*Project Facts:*apartaments / commercials space
*Developer:* AFI Management







































hp7960 said:


> Zaczęli stawiać rusztowania
> 
> 
> 
> darols said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> Zdjęcie z wczoraj:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Mennica Residence* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska 43a
*Project Facts:* 470 apartaments / commercial space / 51 m / 9 - 15 floors
*Developer:* Mennica Polska
*Official Website:*https://www.mennicadeweloper.pl/

*Update*





























othala27 said:


>


----------



## Ring

Varso :cheers:



krystiand said:


> :cheers:


----------



## SoboleuS

New cluster of highrises around the Daszyński Roundabout (Rondo Daszyńskiego) under construction: 85m, 2 x 130m, 140m, 195m, 202m.



krystiand said:


> Uzupełniając zdjęcia Kafarka


----------



## SoboleuS

*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/










My photos from the top of Warsaw Spire:



SoboleuS said:


> Zdjęcia z tarasu widokowego Warsaw Spire, dzięki uprzejmości mojego brata


----------



## SoboleuS

*Art Norblin* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
*Project Facts:* 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer* Capital Park
*Architect* PRC Architekci
*Official Website* https://artnorblin.pl/










My photos from the top of Warsaw Spire: 



SoboleuS said:


> Zdjęcia z tarasu Warsaw Spire, dzięki uprzejmości mojego brata


----------



## SoboleuS

*Rondo Daszyńskiego* 

My photos from the top of Warsaw Spire:



SoboleuS said:


>



*Warsaw Unit [202 m]*












SoboleuS said:


>


* Generation Park [140 m]*












SoboleuS said:


>


*Skyliner [195 m]* 












SoboleuS said:


>



*The Warsaw Hub [130 m]*













SoboleuS said:


>


----------



## Urbanista1

Wonder how they anchor those trees on the rooftop. The more rooftop gardens the better. I've seen these pallets of moss and other sun and water loving plants installed on roofs that help to keep buildings cool and reduce runoff. I would also like to see more photovoltaic cells.


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Topiel / Leszczyńska
*Project facts*: apartaments / commercial space
*Developer*: Marvipol
*Architect*:WWAA
*Website*:https://www.topiel18.pl/

*Update*











m121 said:


> Topiel:
> 3)


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*

































































m121 said:


>


----------



## SoboleuS

Great compilation of construction sites in Warsaw:



winkiel82 said:


> Majówka na Warszawskich inwestycjach:


0:06 - Varso Place 
1:45 - Chmielna 89 
3:04 - Mennica Legacy Tower 
4:17 - Art Norblin 
4:48 - Browary Warszawskie 
5:36 - The Warsaw Hub 
5:56 - Generation Park 
6:40 - The Warsaw Hub 
7:06 - Skyliner 
7:35 - The Warsaw Hub 
8:15 - Warsaw Unit 
8:54 - Skyliner 
9:07 - The Warsaw Hub


----------



## FelixMadero

*This is a world class update!*


----------



## Joshua27

...


REDHATT said:


> Z fb Drone in Warsaw:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bohema* _ U / C_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka / Strzelecka
*
Project Facts:* 900 apartaments / 14.500m2 commercial space 
*Architect: * Sud Architekt Polska
*Developer:* Ocam Capital
*Official Website:* http://www.bohemapraga.pl/
















































janex_wwa said:


> Dodatkowe zdjęcia:
> 
> 1. Widok od północy.
> IMG_4287 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> IMG_4292 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> IMG_4293 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> IMG_4296 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> IMG_4299 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 6. U wylotu Letniej.
> IMG_4303 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 7. U wylotu Kamiennej - tu jeszcze bez zmian.
> IMG_4307 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 8.
> IMG_4308 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 9.
> IMG_4310 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr
> 
> 10.
> IMG_4312 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Ring

Koneser, last phase!


----------



## Urbanista1

Koneser is such a tasteful development, but there are other really impressive post industrial retrofits that look potentially amazing such as Bohema and Power Plant Powisle.


----------



## Ykir

*Widok Towers* U/C












NeosWarszawa said:


>





hp7960 said:


> Mamy mockup elewacji! Szkło w bardzo fajnym , nienachalnym kolorze. Do tego uwydatnione profile aluminiowe w jasnym odcieniu. Jest moc! Rotundo- tak to się robi.


----------



## Ykir

*Forest* U/C

Hight: 120 meters
78000 m2 of office space
Architect: HRA Architekci












mickam said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Chmielna 89* U/C












cetr said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Browary Warszawskie* U/C












xywa said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Bliska Wola Tower* U/C












mickam said:


>


----------



## gardeningshovels

woa amazing!!!


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Dobra 32* _U/C_

*Location:*śródmieście, ul. Dobra/Zajęcza
*Project Facts:*18 apartaments / commercial space
*Official Website:* http://dobra32.pl/






























Bikes said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Museum of Modern Art* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska, Plac Defilad
*Project Facts:*19788 m2 /4 floors 





















arkadiusz said:


> Duża dziura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mała dziurka w parku (też opłotkowana logo Warbudu, więc musi mieć jakiś związek; ciekawie pokazuje "podbudowę" parku, obok leży górka z wykopanych cegieł):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutaj już zasypano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Płotki, wszędzie płotki :nuts:


----------



## Deo

*Varso Place*












Urban Samurai said:


> ...





Fredi said:


> ...


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland












Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Nowa siedziba Transportowego Dozoru Technicznego* _ U / C_

*Location:* Mokotów, Puławska / Bukowińska
*Project Facts:* offices 15.240 m2 / 5 – 19 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* Budimex
*Architect: * JEMS Architekci

*Update*











evertonfans2012 said:


> *24.05.2019 r. *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Legacy Tower* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Pereca 21
*Project Facts:* office space 53.000 m2 / commercial space 5.000 m2 / 34 floors / 140 m above ground 
*Official Web Site:* http://mennicalegacytower.pl/

*Update*











Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*





























Muminn said:


> Z dziś.


----------



## Imperial79

That is great to hear the more investments the better! I've heard Berlin was like that too in the 1990's and 2000's, so Warsaw is now experiencing that as well! It must be very exciting seeing all this new stuff being built!


----------



## Ykir

*Art Norblin *_U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
*Project Facts: *40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
*Developer:* Capital Park
*Architect:* PRC Architekci
*Official Website:* https://artnorblin.pl/





















savik said:


> 4.07
> 
> 8.07


----------



## Ykir

*Generation Park *_U/C_


84000 m2 of office space
* Hight:* 140 meters (180 with antennas)
* Developer:* Skanska Property Poland
* Architect: *JEMS Architekci












adam81w said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Widok Towers *and *Rotunda PKO *_U/C_



Zapaleniec said:


> Widok o zmierzchu + rotunda w bonusie :cheers:
> 
> 20190718_Widok-792 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-791 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-790 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-789 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-788 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-787 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-786 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-785 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-784 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-783 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-781 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-780 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190718_Widok-779 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## Ykir

*Museum of modern art *_U/C_












BlazD said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Port Praski*

The same places 10 years ago and now.



MarcinK said:


> Porównanie przedpremierowe po dekadzie -*Port Praski*- lipiec 2009 / lipiec 2019
> 
> 8693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2009
> 
> 8694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2019





MarcinK said:


> Porównanie przedpremierowe po dekadzie -*Port Praski*- lipiec 2009 / lipiec 2019
> 
> 8695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2009
> 
> 8696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2019





MarcinK said:


> Porównanie przedpremierowe po dekadzie -*Port Praski*- lipiec 2009 / lipiec 2019
> 
> 8697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2009
> 
> 8698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2019





MarcinK said:


> Porównanie przedpremierowe po dekadzie -*Port Praski*- lipiec 2009 / lipiec 2019
> 
> 8699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2009
> 
> 8700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa 2019


----------



## Ykir

*Elektrownia Powiśle *_U / C_

Location: Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website:* http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/



Fredi said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Varso Place *_U/C
_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Chmielna 73
*Project Facts: *Office 63.800 m2/ commercial space 4.200 m2 /54 floors / 310 m
*Developer:* HB Reavis Poland
*Architect: *Foster + Partners, HRA Architekci












Fredi said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*First facade elements*

*Warsaw Unit* _U/C_

*Main use:* office
*Hight:* 202 m, 46 floors
*Developer:* Ghelamco
*Architect: *Polsko-Belgijska Pracownia Architektury "Projekt"













Redzio said:


> Okej no to prezentuję zapowiadaną niespodziankę - zaczęli montaż elewacji!:banana:





adam81w said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*This one also started to get a facade *

*Generation Park *_U/C_


84000 m2 of office space
* Hight:* 140 meters (180 with antennas)
* Developer:* Skanska Property Poland
* Architect: *JEMS Architekci












wojdylom said:


> Bardzo fajnie wygląda ta elewacja w takim świetle. Zdecydowanie najciekawsza w całym rejonie Ronda Daszyńskiego:





BlazD said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Towarowa Towers* _ - starting soon_


*Projekt facts:* residential, 30 floors
*Developer:* Asbud
*Location:* Rondo Daszyńskiego, Wola district













The current unfinished structure on the sight is being demolished



greg18zam said:


> 28.07.19r.


----------



## Ykir

*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_



Zapaleniec said:


> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## misiek9300

Elektrownia Powiśle :cheers:



Zapaleniec said:


> Lecimy
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Elektrownia Powiśle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## misiek9300

Foksal 13,15


Ring said:


> Waiting for a second chance by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr





MikeN said:


> Źródło: materiały prasowe Ghelamco


----------



## SoboleuS

New compilation of drone shots by winkiel82:



winkiel82 said:


> Nowe ujęcia z Warszawskich inwestycji:



0:07 - Mennica Legacy Tower
2:27 - Forest
3:26 - Generation Park
4:55 - Chmielna 89
7:29 - Warsaw Unit
8:24 - Art Norblin
8:49 - Varso Place
13:52 - Browary Warszawskie
14:40 - The Warsaw Hub
16:41 - Skyliner


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Hotel The Bridge* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Wilcza / Koszykowa
*Project Facts:*Hotel / 11.800 m2 / commercial space
*Developer* Tacit Development Polska JS
*Architect* Medusa Group
*Official Website* http://www.medusagroup.pl/projekty/uzytecznosci-publicznej/hotel-the-bridge-warszawa/

*Update*




















Zapaleniec said:


> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Nobu Warszawa by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Biurowiec J 44* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Al. Jerozolimskie 44
*Project Facts:* Offices 22.000 m2 / commercial space 6.000 m2 / 26 floors / 94 m 
*Developer:* S+B Plan Bau Warschau 

*Update*






































Sponsor said:


> Niedzielka :cheers:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Mennica Residence* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska 43a
*Project Facts:* 470 apartaments / commercial space / 51 m / 9 - 15 floors
*Developer:* Mennica Polska
*Official Website:*https://www.mennicadeweloper.pl/

*Update*





























BlazD said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

Warsaw


martm said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Construction around Rondo Daszynskiego*



Fredi said:


>





martm said:


> ździśki:


----------



## Ykir

*Lixa* U/C












evertonfans2012 said:


> *14.09.2019 r.*


----------



## Ykir

*Bliska Wola* U/C












WroFanatyk said:


> Bliska Wola Tower


----------



## Ykir

*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/













Loggo said:


> Zdziś:


----------



## dminer

Warsaw skyline NEXT YEAR 



AdryanZ said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Generation Park* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul Towarowa 26-28
*Project Facts:*office space 84.000 m2 / 11 – 34 floors 
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Developer:* BBI Skanska Property Poland

*Update*











WroFanatyk said:


> Generation Park
> 
> 
> 
> WIĘCEJ ZDJĘĆ


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Nowa siedziba Transportowego Dozoru Technicznego* _ U / C_

*Location:* Mokotów, Puławska / Bukowińska
*Project Facts:* offices 15.240 m2 / 5 – 19 floors / 55 m
*Developer:* Budimex
*Architect: * JEMS Architekci

*Update*











evertonfans2012 said:


> *18.09.2019 r. *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Foksal 13/15 * _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Foksal 13/15
*Project Facts:* 55 apartaments / 5 floors
*Developer:* Ghelamco Poland 
*Official Website:* https://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-view/43/2/foksal-13-15.html

*Update*











REDHATT said:


> Z fb Ghelamco:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Szwedzka 4* _U / C_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka 4
*Project Facts:*101 apartaments / 5 floors / commercial space
*Developer:* SP Invest
*Official Website*http://www.spinvest.pl/inwestycja/s....com/65535/32709380977_bf3a8a5ef4_o.jpg[/img]IMG_4364 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr

4.
IMG_4368 by Jan Daszkiewicz, on Flickr

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Skysawa* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul Świętokrzyska 36
*Project Facts:*office space 36 530 m2 / 36 Floors 
*Developer:* PHN












kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6


----------



## star.scream

Great project. Warsaw is really turning into a world-class city!


----------



## wojtekbp

star.scream said:


> Great project. Warsaw is really *turning* into a world-class city!


*Re*-turning actually  :cheers:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Museum of Modern Art* _ U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Marszałkowska, Plac Defilad
*Project Facts:*19788 m2 /4 floors 





















arkadiusz said:


> Duża dziura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REDHATT said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://qwor.pl/kamery-na-budowie/video/budowa-muzeum-sztuki-nowoczesnej.html
> 
> Jest kamerka- będzie również widać Varso:banana:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
* Grodzieńska 19* _ U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ, ul Grodzieńska 19
*Project Facts:*apartaments /commercial space
*Developer:* Agendavelopment





















Miszczu said:


> Tymczasem wyburzanie kamienicy na Grodzieńskiej trwa na dobre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Topiel / Leszczyńska
*Project facts*: apartaments / commercial space
*Developer*: Marvipol
*Architect*:WWAA
*Website*:https://www.topiel18.pl/

*Update*










m121 said:


> Topiel 18


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*





























Fredi said:


> Fredi said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ykir

*New visualizations*

*Fabryka Norblina* _U/C_

Location: Śródmieście, ul. Żelazna 51/53
Project Facts: 40.000 m2 offices / 24.000 m2 commercial space / museum / BioBazaar
Developer: Capital Park
Architect: PRC Architekci
Official Website: http://fabrykanorblina.pl/



wojdylom said:


> Chyba jeszcze nie bylo:
> 
> http://fabrykanorblina.pl/





BartK87 said:


> "Trwają prace przy 4-poziomowym parkingu podziemnym. Powstanie 750 miejsc postojowych dla samochodów i 200 dedykowanych miejsc dla miłośników jednośladów"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło: www.facebook.com/FabrykaNorblina


----------



## Ykir

*Unique Tower* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, between Grzybowska and Lucka streets
*Project Facts:* 24000 m2, apartments, offices, retail, 91 meters, 29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Architect:* Sud Architectes Polska 














Fredi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bohema* _U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka / Strzelecka
*
Project Facts:* 900 apartaments / 14.500m2 commercial space 
*Architect: * Sud Architekt Polska
*Developer:* Ocam Capital
*Official Website:* http://www.bohemapraga.pl/

*Update / New Renderings*
















































BlazD said:


> Powiem tylko jedno: klasa!


----------



## Ykir

*Some pictures from Miasteczko Wilanow*




_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Miasteczko Wilanow*



_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>





_Hawk_ said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Długa 50* _U/C_

* Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Długa /Bohaterów Getta
*Project Facts:* 25 apartaments / 5 commercial space / 6 floors
*Developer:* Dembud
*Official Website* http://www.dembud.pl/www/bohaterow-getta-4

*Update*











m121 said:


> 1)


----------



## Make it so n1

So you agree, Warsaw has much less skyscrapers, and high rises and supertalls than London and Frankfurt, case closed


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Central Garden* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście ul, Kłopot
*Project Facts:* 1106 apartaments / commercial space / 9 - 16 floors
*Developer* Asbud
*Official Website* https://www.asbud.com/pl/page-central-garden/central-garden






























mickam said:


> Central Garden Apartments


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Koneser II* _U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ ul, Nieporęcka
*Project Facts:* Office 15.500 m2/ commercial space 
*Developer:* Grupa Liebrecht & wooD












deamon82 said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

Rę:


Qaromi said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

Warsaw


REDHATT said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

Warsaw


filosss said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/













REDHATT said:


> Dogadali się połowicznie- niestety nowa ulica nie będzie dochodzić bezpośrednio do Grzybowskiej- przy nowym biurowcu będzie zawijas. Na tym zawijasie ma być asfalt niestety- mam nadzieję że tak jak na wlocie nowej ulicy tak i na reszcie pojawi się granitowa kostka. Oby jak najwięcej zieleni zasadzili jak na tym placyku- wygląda rewelacyjnie:





john murrow said:


> Z niedzielnej wycieczki:





Zapaleniec said:


> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> I trochę detali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Browary Warszawskie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> :cheers:​


----------



## Ykir

*Unique Tower* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, between Grzybowska and Lucka streets
*Project Facts:* 24000 m2, apartments, offices, retail, 91 meters, 29 floors
*Developer:* Marvipol
*Architect:* Sud Architectes Polska 














othala27 said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Chmielna 89

*



kafarek said:


> dwa z bata





Pawrzes_PL said:


> Ździś po godz. 17





artur_js said:


> Wrzucam jeszcze swoje zdjęcia wykonane kilkadziesiąt minut wcześniej z rejonu Placu Zawiszy. Nie wiem jak inni, ale mi się ten budynek bardzo podoba.


----------



## Ykir

*Bliska Wola

*



mickam said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*PHN Prymasa Tysiąclecia*



mickam said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Forest* _ U/C_

*Hight:* 120 meters
78000 m2 of office space
*Architect: *HRA Architekci
*Developer:* HB Reavis














mickam said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Port Praski*



Fredi said:


>


----------



## SoboleuS

*The view from Varso Tower under construction (310m with spire) at other highrises under contruction (The Warsaw Hub: 2x 130m, Skyliner: 195m, Warsaw Unit: 202m and Generation Park: 180m with spire)*



>


Source: https://warszawa.naszemiasto.pl/var...EkQCRysljt2GIAVwMay5Eu0b5UCIL-caTvEs1UnZylPkA


----------



## TruthSeeker

amazing projects and progress, appears Warsaw is on track to have one of the best skylines in Europe. :cheers:


----------



## Akai

Warsaw ten years ago it looked like a ruined city, unbelievable.


----------



## DocentX

kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2





Fredi said:


> Ten wieżowiec moim zdaniem najlepiej wygląda ze strony z której najmniej go widać:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duży rozmiar:https://i.imgur.com/tZVdQ53.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## ognisty_biszkopt

*Varso*












Brandir said:


> Kapciem o poranku 25.10. Wybaczcie opóźnienie.


----------



## Ring

Varso tower









https://www.droneinwarsaw.com/panorama-nad-rondem-dmowskiego/


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Moderna Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście ul. 1A
*Project Facts:*51 apartaments / commercial space
*Developer:* Moderna
*Official Website*https://moderna-powisle.pl/en/warsaw-powisle/





















Bikes said:


> *Moderna Powisle*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_Start Soon_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Prymasa Tysiąclecia
*Project Facts:*Office


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Górnośląska 6* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, Górnośląska 6
*Project Facts:*50 apartaments / 9 floors / commercial space
*Developer:* Volumetric Polska





















artur_js said:


> Mieszkaniówka Volumetric Górnośląska/Koźmińska *23-01-2020*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Koneser II* _U/C_

*Location:* Praga Północ ul, Nieporęcka
*Project Facts:* Office 15.500 m2/ commercial space 
*Developer:* Grupa Liebrecht & wooD












kdauksz said:


> m z wizytą do Konesera, żeby zobaczyć postępy na budowie.
> 
> 
> 
> Widok od środka:
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102744 by kdauksz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102712 by kdauksz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102521 by kdauksz, on Flickr
> 
> Tu widać, że jeszcze będą się doklejać do kamienicy
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102541 by kdauksz, on Flickr
> 
> Od Białostockiej:
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102822 by kdauksz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_20191207_102946 by kdauksz, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
_U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Sapieżyńska
*Project Facts:* 6.500 m2 apartaments & commercial space
*Developer:* AFI Europe












mickam said:


> Sapieżyńska 10


*investment next door*












TBOTF said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*EC Powiśle* _U / C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra / Leszczyńska
*Project Facts:* Office 28.000 m2 / 15.000 commercial space / apartaments 5.90 m2 / 40 restaurants
*Developer:* Tristan Capital Partners*White Star Real Estate 
*Architect:* APA Wojciechowski
*Official Website*http://elektrowniapowisle.com/pl/

*Update*

































































Bikes said:


> Redzio said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joshua27

*Port Praski*



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> rezerwa pod trasę:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Fabryka PZO* _U/C_

*Location:* Praga Południe ul. Grochowska
*Project Facts:* Office 8000 m2/ commercial space 1000 m2
*Developer:*White Star Real Estate





















mickam said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Mennica Residence* _ U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska 43a
*Project Facts:* 470 apartaments / commercial space / 51 m / 9 - 15 floors
*Developer:* Mennica Polska
*Official Website:*https://www.mennicadeweloper.pl/

*Update*






































othala27 said:


>


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Scientific and Didactic Building* _U/C_

*Location:* Śródmieście, ul. Dobra 55 
*Architect:* Kuryłowicz & Associates












Nightcom said:


> Aktualizacja z 24.02.2020 - przyleciał drugi ptaszek


----------



## SoboleuS

New video by winkiel82:



winkiel82 said:


> Najnowsze ujęcia z inwestycji:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJAf9GoARnY

0:17 - Norblin Factory
1:35 - Varso Place
8:10 - Warsaw Brewery
9:09 - Skysawa
10:45 - Warsaw Unit
12:00 - Generation Park
14:27 - Skyliner
15:27 - The Warsaw Hub
19:07 - Chmielna 89
21:45 - Forest


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Browary Warszawskie* _U/C_

*Location:* Wola, ul. Grzybowska
*Project Facts:* Office 50.000 m2/ commercial space 6.000 m2 / 1000 apartaments / craft brewery
*Developer:* Echo Investment
*Architect:* JEMS Architekci
*Official Website:* http://bw-echo.com.pl/

*Update*






































REDHATT said:


> Przybyły dorodne drzewa- ciekawę w którym miejscu zostaną posadzone:


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W*
*Bohema* _ U / C_

*Location:* Praga Północ , ul. Szwedzka / Strzelecka
*
Project Facts:* 900 apartaments / 14.500m2 commercial space 
*Architect: * Sud Architekt Polska
*Developer:* Ocam Capital
*Official Website:* http://www.bohemapraga.pl/

























































BlazD said:


> Już na poważnie zajęli się byłą warzelnią:


----------



## Dale

Apologies if I missed it, but any updates on Towarowa 22 ?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Nothing new, BIG is still working on the project.

*Transformation of Wola District:

2008*










*2020*











Source:


MarcinK said:


> 5926. Warszawa, ulica Towarowa, dalej Rondo Daszyńskiego (2008/2020)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lipiec 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marzec 2020


----------



## Ykir

*Elektrownia Powiśle*























































Source:


kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


----------



## Ykir

*Central Point *



















Source:


Grvl said:


> Zagadka - znajdz brakujący element


----------



## Ykir

*Unique Tower*



















Source:


Bikes said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Fabryka Norblina*




















Source:


Bikes said:


>


----------



## pafffcio

People are gonna be surprised once they come back to Warsaw after the pandemic with so many constructions rising above base level just now


----------



## Ykir

*Skysawa*



















Source:


dmtlover said:


> Wjeżdża trzeci żuraw:
> View attachment 47902
> 
> View attachment 47903
> 
> View attachment 47905


----------



## Ykir

*Browary Warszawskie*




























Source:


REDHATT said:


> Zdjęli rusztowania z najwyższego budynku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czyżby drzewka były zapowiedzią całego szpaleru na całej długości uliczki:














john murrow said:


> Source:


----------



## Ykir

*Redevelopment of Plac Defilad - Central Square *
















































paujuu said:


> Tych wizualizacji chyba jeszcze nie było:


----------



## Ykir

*University of Warsaw*

New scientific-didactic building

Project by BBGK Architekci










Source:


arkadiusz said:


> Projekty budynku przy ul. Bednarskiej 2/4 - dyskusja pokonkursowa
> 
> 
> Zakończył się konkurs architektoniczny na projekt budynku naukowo-dydaktycznego przy ul. Bednarskiej 2/4, z którego korzystać będą wydziały Dziennikarstwa, Informacji i Bibliologii oraz Nauk Ekonomicznych. Spośród nadesłanych projektów jury najwyżej oceniło propozycje pracowni „BBGK Architekci sp. z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uw.edu.pl






























Source:


Fredi said:


> Korzystając z technologii nowego forum klikalne zdjęcia.
> 
> View attachment 46235
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46236
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46237
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46238
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46239
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46240
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46241
> 
> 
> Jak mi się marzy żeby Ghelamco choć co któryśtam biurowiec walnęło z elewacją podobnej jakości, zamiast tych szklanych pudełek z katalogu.





















Source:


Fredi said:


> Jeszcze dwa klikalne.
> 
> View attachment 47619
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47620


----------



## Ykir

*Generation Park *

140 meters - office tower










Source:


piotr.k said:


>


Context with the office towers Warsaw Unit (202 m) and Skyliner (195 m)




























Source:


kafarek said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


----------



## julian.ds

I think that proposed square in front of the Place of Culture and Science is a real missed opportunity. It is unique to be sure, but I would love to see the city restore some of the urban fabric here in stead of just placing some fountains and benches to show where streets and courtyards used to be.

Build some varied 6-8 story buildings with a ground level that really engages with pedestrian foot traffic. Keep a square open in front of the main entrance to the Palace sure, but bring back some of the original streets to bring back a human scale to the area. Bring in some higher end apartments to really liven up the area. 

Do not waste this opportunity with wide open, largely empty expanses, and more banal, clinical architecture. The proposed space looks cold and empty. Hardly an improvement, so why waste the millions of zlotys?


----------



## Tonik1

^^ IMO it's good place for square/agora

buildings will be nearby:


----------



## Iluminat

^Unfortunatelly I don't think this gimmicky student project that won the competition will properly serve the purpose due to this weirdly shaped fountains, grass and trees in random places, it's an art project not a public space.
As for the new buildings one have to view them in a wider context, they are more in line with Domy Towarowe "Centrum" (long green buildings on the picture) on the other side of the street:


----------



## Iluminat

Służewiec Przemysłowy



Pstrykacz said:


> Struś przy ul. Wynalazek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44396
> 
> 
> ul. Wynalazek, jeden z najstarszych biurowców Służewca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postępu 14 i nowy wiadukt nad Marynarską
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ul. Postępu i Moduo Gardens, gardens pełną gembą





Pstrykacz said:


> Krzemowe Mokotów i zmarnowana szansa na przebicie uliczki do Marynarskiej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> Moduo Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oo
> 
> wspomniane ogrody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moduo Apartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moduo Apartments od ul. Cybernetyki
> Cybernetyki na tym odcinku to porażka z punktu widzenia mieszkania i pracy w tym miejscu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020-03-15 spacer po Służewcu cz.2 – Warszawa w budowie


----------



## Iluminat

REDHATT said:


> View attachment 44375
> 
> 
> View attachment 44412
> 
> 
> View attachment 44378
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 44380
> *
> 
> View attachment 44387
> 
> 
> View attachment 44422
> 
> 
> View attachment 44392
> 
> 
> View attachment 44397


----------



## DocentX

*Museum of History of Poland* :














































source : 



mlody89 said:


> Warsaw


*Museum of Modern Art*



kafarek said:


>


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations opened last week :





























source : Metro Warszawskie 

by kafarek :



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17


----------



## JBsam

The first station is looking great. Straight out of a sci-fi movie


----------



## julian.ds

I am really impressed by the scale of development and especially the impressive new metro stations. Warsaw is finally coming into its own.

I however still feel that proposed square in front of the palace is not up to the standards Warsaw should be setting for itself. The architecture of the buildings proposed around that square too I fear will not age well. They are very "of the moment" for right now and do not engage the pedestrian. They are cold and clinical. The scream that they are not for lively activity. Warsaw was once such a grand and lively city and its somewhat disheartening that some of its larger development are not to the quality they should be.

Warsaw is a great city, with a rich history, and the capital of one of of the great nations of the world's richest continent. It should think in the league of London, Paris, Madrid and Rome, and move past this whole "we will build it simply because it is new". Look at what makes truly great cities great. Look to its own past and how it was referred to as "the Paris of the east," and why people still look at pre-1939 Warsaw with nostalgia. It was a city with character and life that was large yet built on a human scale. It had beautiful boulevards, charming squares and parks. Architecture that inspired. This is all ignoring that character that should be intrinsic with Warsaw's DNA.

Sorry I talk too much but Warsaw deserves the best and i don't think this is it.


----------



## DocentX

source :



urban_fly said:


>






















source :



bronco10 said:


>














piotr.k said:


> *The Warsaw HUB*
> Więcej zdjęć: http://pkrajewski.pl/warszawa-warsaw-hub/












source : [Wola] Forest [120m][w budowie]










source : 



bronco10 said:


>












source :



piotr.k said:


> Spore!


----------



## Mr Bricks

DocentX said:


> *Museum of History of Poland* :


How exactly does that building mirror the history of Poland? I really hope sometime in the future museums will again start of look like museums and not bunkers. The planned extension to the National Museum in Helsinki also looks like this and I cannot understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Rokugatsu

I do. Same as with art galleries, the building itself is just a canvas, thats why it's simple. You're going there for the content, not the packaging.


----------



## Mr Bricks

So why is the canvas a bunker then? There is no "neutral" architecture.


----------



## boss-ton

Mr Bricks said:


> How exactly does that building mirror the history of Poland? I really hope sometime in the future museums will again start of look like museums and not bunkers. The planned extension to the National Museum in Helsinki also looks like this and I cannot understand the reasoning behind it.


I mean... technically if it looks like a bunker that does mirror the history of Poland.. from ww2 at least.


----------



## JBsam

The design is definitely not top. Missed opportunity


----------



## Rokugatsu

Mr Bricks said:


> So why is the canvas a bunker then?


It only reminds people of it because it's a simple shape with not many windows. People always have to compare things, just like people compare every cube shaped skyscraper to a shoe box or every skyscraper with rounded top to a p.enis.

Do you honestly can't tell it's not a bunker? Of course you can. You can dislike the design, I can completely understand people not liking it, I also don't think it's anything special, though I don't think it's terrible either; but if your only reasoning is that it looks like a bunker, it's a bit weak.

_"There is no "neutral" architecture."_
No, but you can try to get close to it, by making simple shapes and using toned down, more neutral colours.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I just think that compared to say the British Museum it's a bit of an anti-building which says something about our culture. The "empty canvas" idea is precisely the ideological part here - older museums are at least honest about their attempt at a sense of uplifting awe.


----------



## Amrafel

Rokugatsu said:


> I do. Same as with art galleries, the building itself is just a canvas, thats why it's simple. You're going there for the content, not the packaging.


Fully agreed.

One of the leading Slovak architects (author of Slovak national gallery) once said: "If you are going to gallery to look out of windows, I feel sorry for you". 

As for me, both Museum of modern art as well as Museum of Polish history look inviting, to show what's inside. And that's it. Museums and galleries today struggle to get people inside (that's even case of Tate Modern) so it's really the content, not the facade of the building what is important.


----------



## Alatar

Don't agree. Beautiful and interesting building (which generaly historial ones are) tells that inside it is beautiful and interesting as well (i.e. content wise). That's why old art is housed often in historical buildings or build in historical styles. Modern building can house modern art or modern history (after II WW) museum at best cause it reflects recent times, it reminds office, military building (bunker), factory or modern housing. If they build something reminiscing XIX centrury military barracks it would fit muzeum better.


----------



## JBsam

Quick question. While I like the overall Warsaw skyline, it is missing a pièce de résistance. An iconic larger modern skyscraper that will help make it a recognizable skyline. Are there any projects that are proposed and which you think have the most chance to getting built? I remember there was the Lillium Tower a few years back, which I really liked, but I guess this has been abandoned a long time ago.


----------



## YalnızAdam

No development?


----------



## Dale

YalnızAdam said:


> No development?


I suppose the panic will sharply curtail development.


----------



## Tonik1

people are too lazy to make compilation


----------



## Arzotino

JBsam said:


> Quick question. While I like the overall Warsaw skyline, it is missing a pièce de résistance. An iconic larger modern skyscraper that will help make it a recognizable skyline. Are there any projects that are proposed and which you think have the most chance to getting built? I remember there was the Lillium Tower a few years back, which I really liked, but I guess this has been abandoned a long time ago.


You have Palace of Culture built in the 50s, it's hard to construct anything moge characteristic - thanks to it you will always recognize the Warsaw skyline.


----------



## JBsam

I guess so, but a modern skyscraper would be nice.


----------



## Ykir

*W Apartments U/C

















*

Source:


Bonus1 said:


> Oby im betoniarki spurchlały!!!
> View attachment 133270
> View attachment 133276
> 
> 
> A kątowniki żeby zaszły bielmem!
> View attachment 133277
> View attachment 133279
> 
> Życzę połamania rusztowania! I żeby ich pogięło!
> View attachment 133280
> 
> A udławcie się tym betonem...
> View attachment 133281
> 
> Rysuje się nieciekawa perspektywa.


----------



## Ykir

*Lixa U/C*



















Source:


Bonus1 said:


> Z dziś:
> View attachment 136043
> View attachment 136050
> View attachment 136053
> View attachment 136058
> *
> View attachment 136065
> View attachment 136082
> *


----------



## Ykir

*Fabryka Norblina U/C*




























Source:


Bonus1 said:


> View attachment 138243
> View attachment 138244
> View attachment 138246
> View attachment 138247
> View attachment 138251


----------



## Ykir

*Unique Tower U/C



































*

Source:


Fredi said:


>


----------



## Ykir

*Skysawa (155 meters) U/C*



















Source:


kafarek said:


>












Source:


Grvl said:


> a kuku


----------



## Ykir

*Forest (120 meters) U/C*



















Source:


mickam said:


> View attachment 116692
> 
> View attachment 116693
> 
> View attachment 116694





















Source:


yosssarian0 said:


> 17.05 konstrukcja zaczyna wystawać ponad chaszcze
> 
> IMG_20200517_121312
> 
> IMG_20200517_121228


----------



## Ykir

*Widok Towers (95 meters) U/C*



























Source:


Bonus1 said:


> Spokojnie, jeszcze będą. Może nie dzisiaj.  Wczoraj już nie miałem pomysłu z braku czasu. Kafarek mnie wyręczył. Dobrze, że są fajne zdjęcia. 👌
> 
> View attachment 131136
> View attachment 131138
> View attachment 131139
> View attachment 131140
> View attachment 131141
> View attachment 131144
> View attachment 131145
> View attachment 131148
> View attachment 131154
> 
> 
> W najbliższym czasie na pewno się tam wybiorę bo chcę zobaczyć te intrygujące konstrukcje w przyziemiu.






























Source:


lum99 said:


> to szkło jest naprawdę fajne. chyba mój nr 1 jeśli chodzi o nowe szklane elewacje
> 
> View attachment 131179
> 
> 
> View attachment 131181
> 
> 
> View attachment 131190
> 
> 
> View attachment 131196
> 
> 
> View attachment 131199












Source:


john murrow said:


> Mnie nie do końca chodzi o donice, w każdym razie nie tylko o donice. Co to, kurła, za rampa ze ślepą ścianą? Nie dało się tego inaczej zrobić? Mieliśmy mieć miły pasaż w centrum miasta, a wyszło jakieś zaplecze, jeszcze tylko ciężarówek z dostawami do Biedry brakuje, dżizzz...


----------



## Ykir

*Hotel Nobu Warsaw* (opening soon)




























Source:


NoLiverPeter said:


> Kilka fotek wykonanych przy okazji spaceru po okolicy:
> 
> View attachment 117737
> 
> 
> View attachment 117738
> 
> 
> View attachment 117739
> 
> 
> View attachment 117741
> 
> 
> View attachment 117743
> 
> 
> View attachment 117745
> 
> 
> View attachment 117746







































Source:


REDHATT said:


> No niestety nie zgadzam się z przedmówcami- uważam że ten budynek super wpasował się urbanistycznie i jest jednym z ciekawszych jakie powstały ostatnio w Warszawie. Uwielbiam taką architekturę, trzymam kciuki aby Medusa zaprojektowało coś więcej w stolicy. Jeszcze jak te " spływające roślinki" urossną, hmmm..
> View attachment 119201
> 
> 
> View attachment 119203
> 
> 
> View attachment 119207
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 119210
> 
> 
> View attachment 119212
> *
> 
> View attachment 119219
> 
> 
> View attachment 119221
> 
> 
> View attachment 119222
> 
> 
> Inwestor zadbał nie tylko o wymianę chodnika przy swojej inwestycji ale również przy kamienicy na rogu EP i Koszykowej
> View attachment 119226


----------



## Ykir

*19 dzielnica *(4th phase)


----------



## Ykir

*Warsaw Unit (202 meters) U/C*



















*With Generation Park Y (140 meters) U/C*



















Source:


Redzio said:


>


----------



## Dexter2020

Author - Below the Sky


----------



## Dutulu

Which are the major projects funded by EU in Warsaw Poland in 2014-2020 financial period ? Do you have a list of them ?(road infrastructure, water infrastructure and so on ).


----------



## Bolczyn

Dutulu said:


> Which are the major projects funded by EU in Warsaw Poland in 2014-2020 financial period ? Do you have a list of them ?(road infrastructure, water infrastructure and so on ).








Projects - Grant Map EU







mapadotacji.gov.pl


----------



## Dexter2020

Author - Warsaw by Drone


----------



## Garncarz Maciek




----------



## Dexter2020

Author - filosss










Zoom in


----------



## Dexter2020

Credit to Below the Sky YT channel
Various developments in misty, autumn Warsaw at dawn


----------



## Dexter2020

Credit - fb Maciej Margas


----------



## DocentX

Varso










source: [Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie][bloki...


----------



## DocentX

Varso












































[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Emirates B777-300ER A6-EGC departing WAW/EPWA by Jaws300, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

Central Point 

















[Warszawa Śródmieście] Central Point [93m]


Dołączam się do pytania i mam własne. https://www.urbanity.pl/mazowieckie/warszawa/cbd-one,b11018 W Urbanity podali 22 kondygnacje przy 70 metrach do dachu. O ile wiem, nikt nie dementował tej informacji. Wychodzi 3,18 metra na kondygnację. W biurowcu. Am I missing something? Urbanity to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Widok Towers
















[Warszawa Śródmieście] Widok Towers [95m]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Skysawa









































[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]


Warszawa w budowie: No szacun! Serio piekny film. I ta muza 🙂




www.skyscrapercity.com





Norblin Factory complex

























[Warszawa Wola] Fabryka Norblina


Zaczęli odsłaniać elewację. Poniżej szkła widać też pierwszy element ozdobny ze stali.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Browary Warszawskie
























[Warszawa Wola] Browary Warszawskie


Dla wszystkich narzekających na zieleń w BW - kolejny przykład że jest jej dużo więcej niż na wizkach- kilkanaście dorodnych drzew: I dla przypomnienia wizki:




www.skyscrapercity.com





Forest
























[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]


Warszawa w budowie:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

Widok Towers

















[Warszawa Śródmieście] Widok Towers [95m]


Świetny jest detal tej elewacji - szczególnie w porównaniu z pozbawionymi detalu i charakteru, płaskimi szklanymi wieżowcami przy rondzie Daszyńskiego. Gorzej, że na jego tle Rotunda razi tego detalu brakiem (a szczególnie tym płaskim zwieńczeniem, wyglądającym jak doklejka z papieru :/ Detal...




www.skyscrapercity.com





around Rondo Daszynskiego


























[Warszawa Wola] Warsaw Unit [202m]


Z fb airgutek




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Warszawa Wola] Skyliner [195m]


Jeśli ktoś jeszcze nie poszedł spać, to warto rzucić okiem na Skylinera: właśnie zaczęło działać oświetlenie ostrzegawcze, trzy (cztery?) lampy w kolorze czerwonym i jedna bardzo jasna biała na szczycie.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso
































[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Norblin
























[Warszawa Wola] Fabryka Norblina


Zastanawiam się czy w sytuacji bardzo wąskiego chodnika od Prostej i planowanemu otwartemu pasażowi przez pawilony Norblina (a później nawet przez wieże Skanska) który z pewnością będzie szerszy i ciekawszy jako trasa dla pieszego nie byłoby zasadnym przeniesienie przejścia dla pieszych nieco...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Browary Warszawskie
















[Warszawa Wola] Browary Warszawskie


W Warszawie wszystko jest zabytkiem Wygląda to jeszcze zabawniej niż na Rondzie ONZ. I o ile docierają do mnie argumenty o tym, że tam podobno można ją wkomponować w nowy budynek (wieżowiec) to tutaj nie mam pojecia co można z tym zrobić. Fragment przedwojennej pierzei! Jak się zawali i...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

*'Deepspot' - world's deepest swimming pool opens its doors near Warsaw *

_The world's deepest swimming pool opened on Saturday in the Polish town of Mszczonow, near Warsaw.

The swimming pool, called 'Deepspot,' is 45.4-metres-deep and filled with 8,000 cubic metres of water - more than twenty times the volume of a standard 25-meter-long pool.
The venue features reproductions of underwater caves and Mayan ruins, as well as a small shipwreck that can be explored. _








World's deepest swimming pool opens its doors in Poland


The previous record belonged to a 42-metre-deep swimming pool in Italy. The new 'Deepspot' pool in Poland won't hold the record for very long, either.




www.euronews.com



























the swimming pool is very close to *Suntago Water World* (also localized in Mszczonow near Warsaw) - the largest indoor waterpark in Europe (which was opened earlier this year).

























[Mszczonów] Park of Poland


Ciągle w pół-proszku. A było tyle czasu bez klientów na dokończenie tego... Jak nie płacą za to co zrobione i to ok 50 mln to ciężej znaleźć kogoś kto dokończy "Problem w tym, że choć park już działa, to faktury za jego budowę nadal nie są opłacone. Portal money.pl dotarł do kilku firm, które...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

examples of some other projects :

























[Praga-Południe] Inwestycje


No właśnie ten etap, który się właśnie sprzedaje jest bliżej torów niż juz postawione budynki, ale może nie byłoby tak źle. Muszę przejechać się i posłuchać czy akceptuje taki poziom hałasu. Jak bylem wieczorem to mi sie wydawało, ze tam jest dużo ciszej niż np. w centrum gdzie słychać cały czas...




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Bemowo] Inwestycje


Dwie kwestie, bo analizowałem tą sprawę powiedzmy od środka: Profbud miał bodajże od razu jedno PNB na całość na wszystkie etapy, czyli to co widzimy na moim kadrze plus niższy IV etap w miejscu pawilonu handlowego za I Etapem. ba była planowana jeszcze jedna wysoka wieża po lewej stronie w...




www.skyscrapercity.com




















































[Wola] Inwestycje


Mam pytanie. Jestem nowy na tym wątku, zatem nienajlepiej doinformowany. Są jakiekolwiek plany / warunki zabudowy dla tej działki obok Złotej Chmielnej i Varso ? Kupił to jakiś deweloper ? Z góry dziękuje za odp




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Praga-Północ] Port Praski [w budowie]


^ zwłaszcza, że ten beżowy etap bez cegły wyszedł słabo w porównaniu do reszty




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Mokotów] Dworzec Południowy i okolice


, post: 169820675, member: 112484"] Centralnie nie, bo nadal są przepisy o zacienianiu oraz odległości od granicy działki, które są w prawie budowlanym. W zasadzie to ratuje resztki ładu przestrzennego w ChOG: przepisy budowlane, które blokują kilka absurdów i porządkują kilka spraw.




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Wola] LIXA [w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Bielany, Żoliborz] Inwestycje


Hutnik, dawno nie było. Szerszy plan na drugie boisko. Wygląda jak by nic się nie działo i czekamy na zielone. Dach już prawie na drugiej trybunie. Na głównej wygląda tak.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

more examples of different recent projects :

















[Warszawa - Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser


Update z 08-08-2020:




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Mokotów] Inwestycje


Dom Hygge, Bobrowiecka - z zewnątrz wygląda na skończony, pojawiła się zieleń. Dalej uważam, że te namalowany belki nad oknami to zupełny bezsens, a do tego ciemny grafit przyziemia i grafitowe okna na klatkach schodowych... Z innych ciekawostek to zakończenie drogi i chodnika od strony parkingu...




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Mokotów] Inwestycje


Akurat przechodziłem ... prace ziemne obok kortów Warszawianki ul. Piaseczyńska. Budowa budynku klubowo-hotelowego.




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Mokotów] Inwestycje na Służewcu Przemysłowym


To jeszcze ode mnie trochę DSV, sprzed tygodnia, ale chyba jeszcze można ;)




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Mokotów] Inwestycje na Służewcu Przemysłowym


Dobrze że od ich strony balkonów nie ma bo jeszcze by się pojawiły głosy żeby gałęzie przyciąć bo się śmieci i gałęzie na balkony "wchodzą".




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Śródmieście] Inwestycje


Bloki na Batorego nie są małe. :)




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Śródmieście] Inwestycje


Co to za argumenty? To, że jest lepiej niż 30 lat temu, czyli lepiej niż w czasie terapii szokowej czasu transformacji? Czyli lepiej niż w stanie wojennym? Czyli lepiej niż gomółkowska bieda? Czyli lepiej niż za Stalina? Lepiej niż 18 stycznia, dzień po wejściu Czerwonej do pustego...




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Ochota] Inwestycje


Dzięki za informację, ale chyba ul. harfowa będzie jednokierunkowa w przeciwną stronę ze Szczęśliwic do Grójeckiej - i to jest w tym pomyśle najgorsze. Z Włodarzewskiej będzie można legalnie wyjechać (w kierunku Grójeckiej) 3 drogami (+ 1 jeszcze w planach Lirową), zaś z Grójeckiej we...




www.skyscrapercity.com




































[Praga-Północ] Inwestycje


Przede wszystkim - są różne kratki. Jest kratka do ruchu pieszego, kratka dla osobówek i cały szereg coraz mocniejszych kratek aż do najcięższych "tirów". Kratkę o wytrzymałości "na osobówkę" nawet okazjonalny wjazd meblowozu potrafi załatwić na perłowo.




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Praga-Północ] Inwestycje


Pastorały by jeszcze postawili.




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Praga-Północ] Inwestycje


w weekend odwiedziłem Stalową 39 i niby fajnie wygląda. Ale "tkanka społeczna" dookoła będzie raczej inna niż nowi mieszkańcy. Dodatkowo, umieszczono takie drabinki na pnącą się zieleń, ale dzięki nim bardzo łatwo wejść na balkon. Jestem przeciwnikiem grodzenia, ale w tym przypadku myślę, że to...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dexter2020

credit - lulek89


----------



## UPR20

From this angle it looks almost like a mega city, not really like a European city of under 3 million inhabitants.


----------



## DocentX

Major* waste incineration* project in Warsaw - the plant will be the biggest of its type in Poland - construction will start soon - should be ready in 2023


























POSCO E&C Lands Waste Incinerator Construction Project from Poland


POSCO Engineering & Construction (POSCO E&C) announced on Oct. 25 that it has won a 490-billion-won order to build a waste incinerator in Warsaw, Poland.The Korean contractor received a letter of acceptance from MPO in Poland for the Warsaw Waste Incinerator EPC Project on Oct. 22.POSCO E&C explaine




www.businesskorea.co.kr





Warsaw *southern bypass* - almost ready









































[S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy


To nie jest tak, że teraz każdy operator będzie co ... (strzelam) kilkadziesiąt metrów montował "mikro" nadajnik. Wystarczy że zostaną tam zamontowane przekaźniki/wzmacniacze sygnału komórkowego, które będą transmitowały sygnały wszystkich operatorów z nad ziemi. Taki przekaźnik/wzmacniacz każdy...




www.skyscrapercity.com





IIAC to Provide Consulting for new *Warsaw Airport Construction Project (Central Communication Port)*

Incheon International Airport Corp. announced on Nov. 25 that it has been selected as the strategic consultant for Poland’s new airport construction project in Warsaw and a contract for project participation would be concluded within this year.









IIAC to Provide Consulting for Warsaw Airport Construction Project


Incheon International Airport Corp. announced on Nov. 25 that it has been selected as the strategic consultant for Poland’s new airport construction project in Warsaw and a contract for project participation would be concluded within this year.According to the contract, the corporation will share it




www.businesskorea.co.kr





Poland's Central Communication Port (CPK) is a planned transit hub between Warsaw and the central city of Lodz integrating air, rail and road transport on a 3,000-hectares site, 37 km west of Warsaw. In its first phase it will have an annual capacity of 45 million passengers. 









Seoul's Incheon airport to be strategic advisor to Polish transport hub


Incheon International Airport, South Korea's main airport, has been selected as the strategic advisor to Poland's Central Communication Port (CPK), the government's CPK commissioner announced on Tuesday.




www.thefirstnews.com


----------



## Arzotino

That's great that you are uploading not only skyscrapers under construction but also another major developments as well as smaller investments. There's a massive movement in Warsaw right now, despite coronavirus a lot of things are being built. 

But, let's face it, there's no chance that the Central Communication Port will be constructed - it's just a megalomaniac fantasy of current government with no economic sense and no actual works going on - apart from wasting money on various "studies" and "consulting".


----------



## Frenchlover

UPR20 said:


> From this angle it looks almost like a mega city, not really like a European city of under 3 million inhabitants.


Warsaw built-up area (32 municipalities) was more than 2,6M inhabitants as of 31.12.2017, and the Metro Area nearly 3 M !


----------



## Deo

Arzotino said:


> ...
> But, let's face it, there's no chance that the Central Communication Port will be constructed - it's just a megalomaniac fantasy of current government with no economic sense and no actual works going on - apart from wasting money on various "studies" and "consulting".


It's only your opinion. Project is official, real and important for polish economic grow. This will be the hub of LOT Polish Airlines.


----------



## Tonik1

Exacly, let's keep political prefernces out of this thread.


----------



## Arzotino

Tonik1 said:


> Exacly, let's keep political prefernces out of this thread.


My comment wasn't very political. I just said that, given the current state of affairs, the Central Communication Port is rather an unrealistic vision, and no real efforts to make it happen have been done so far. We are only seeing dozens of analyzes, studies, new renders, but even construction site is not prepared.
What is more, LOT is very small airline so in comparision to most of key players on that market (which is actually diminishing due to the covid pandemic)- so hub for this airline doesn't recquire such a big airport. You can also look at the Turkish example - they've built a huge airport in Istanbul to be a hub for Turkish Airlines, that are much much bigger than their Polish counterpart. And it turned out to be a flop, a massive waste of money.

So, I don't think that my remarks are based on political beliefs. Rather many of my political views are based on how uneconomic, unrealistic projects this government tries to sell. How this government is doing propaganda instead of investing in more rational projects.
Central Communicaton Port, will be important for Polish economic growth only if it will be realized - and I doubt it will. At least not in this grandiose form.


----------



## Deo

blue - seats; red - passengers
Source: Pasazer.com: LOT: Źródła czterech lat wzrostów

LOT needs a real hub. Warsaw Chopin Airport is too small for LOT in the future.

It will be airport not only for Warsaw, not only for Poland, it will be airport for huge part of Central and Eastern Europe.

But I understand your comment - it's not good for Lufthansa...


----------



## Arzotino

Deo said:


> blue - seats; red - passengers
> Source: Pasazer.com: LOT: Źródła czterech lat wzrostów
> 
> LOT needs a real hub. Warsaw Chopin Airport is too small for LOT in the future.
> 
> It will be airport not only for Warsaw, not only for Poland, it will be airport for huge part of Central and Eastern Europe.
> 
> But I understand your comment - it's not good for Lufthansa...


Seriously, you're going to imply that I am supporting Lufthansa?? You're using this absolutely stupid trick to suggest that if I don't support every government project, than I am anti-Polish and actually would prefer German lines to prosper? World is not that simple however you want it to be.

Man, you showed us a chart that says that LOT is developing fast - and I'm very happy of it - but still it's the 19th airline in Europe and obviously won't need this sort of hub in many many years. Yes, it needs new infrastructure, but not that enormous and megalomaniac. We can spend that money better.
I also told you that Turkish Airlines, that are growing even faster, didn't need such a giantic hub as the new Istanbul Airport and it turned out to be an economic flop. So how do you expect new Polish airport to be profitable if even Turks, with much bigger potential, didn't make it?

Moreover, we have covid pandemics which created a huge fall in the flight industry. According to almost every analysis the aviation market will rebound maybe in 2025. Listen to the facts not your political choices. This project makes no economic sense right now. What's more government doesn't even try to realize it - it's easier to show new, "super-modern" renders and sell promises.
And please, don't start with me or someone else being a "German spy" supporting Lufthansa. That's pathetic.

End of discussion. After all this is an international thread to show how Warsaw develops.


----------



## Deo

By Google Translate:

_"The words about the allegedly planned bankruptcy of LOT were made on July 27, 2012. On the same day, OLT Express suspended domestic connections and the authorities of OLT Express Regional filed for bankruptcy.

Just 4 days later, on July 31, the same decisions were made in the case of OLT Express Poland, which was handling charter flights. Not much earlier, on July 18, Marcin P. was to inform the representatives of OLT companies that Amber Gold would no longer finance them."

"*The whole plan was to take the domestic air transport market from LOT and bring this company into bankruptcy, and then find a foreign investor for OLT Express, who would already control the Polish market*. The plan was to be destroyed by the Amber Gold scandal. "_

Source: Szef Amber Gold i OLT Express znał datę planowanej upadłości PLL LOT?

By Google Translate:

_"The Amber Gold Sp. Is a company founded in 2009, Polish financial services company based in Gdansk, allegedly on investment gold specialized and other precious metals investment funds operational. *Amber Gold was the main shareholder and thus the most important investor in the airlines OLT Express Germany, OLT Express Poland and OLT Express Regional*. *The company, whose business model was based on an investment system with a snowball character, filed for bankruptcy in August 2012 and is currently being processed*. Thousands of investors probably lost a large part of the deposits made. Since July 2012, the public prosecutor's office has been investigating, among other things, violating the Polish banking law, fraud and money laundering. The company founder was arrested. As a result of the corporate insolvency, which was hit by the media, there were parliamentary discussions on the state supervision of shadow banks (called "parabanks" in Poland) and *the involvement of* *the son of former Prime Minister Donald Tusk in the activities of Amber Gold*."_

Source: Amber Gold – Wikipedia


----------



## Arzotino

You're not reading to what we say. Instead you put a news about previous prime minister being involved in corruption scandal. Okay, maybe he was. But does it make building this huge airport more sensible? Can you explain it maybe how it relates to Central Communication Port?

There's no point to argue with someone who lives in his own fantasy world, fighting with unexisting demons.


----------



## Tonik1

^^well that's still your opinion. No need to discuss it further.

This project is currently official.


----------



## chauffeur

Tonik1 said:


> This project is currently official.


Just like the ferry from Szczecin Shipyard. Or the power plant in Ostrołęka.


----------



## Yajajaha

I love the immensity of the big builds and skyscrapers that Warsaw is building, but I think my favourite developments in the city are the more 'smaller' scale mid rise and and 'intimate' developments; comparatively speaking anyway!

It balances off these bigger, gargantuan constructions so you're not left with a city that veers a little too 'inhuman' in appearance and scale, which is something I was initially worried about.


----------



## DocentX

some more examples of different investments :

































[Praga-Północ] Inwestycje


Przede wszystkim - są różne kratki. Jest kratka do ruchu pieszego, kratka dla osobówek i cały szereg coraz mocniejszych kratek aż do najcięższych "tirów". Kratkę o wytrzymałości "na osobówkę" nawet okazjonalny wjazd meblowozu potrafi załatwić na perłowo.




www.skyscrapercity.com












































[Wola] Inwestycje


Towarowa 7a to żółty bloczek w drugiej linii zabudowy. A co z pawilonem Towarowa 7?




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Wola] Kompleks mieszkaniowy XIX Dzielnica [w budowie]


Dziękuję. A są jakieś linki, zdjęcia jak to miało wyglądać? Kończąc wątek polityczny. Ja to czytam inaczej. Wcześniej "papier przyjmie wszystko", "daj im wizki z perspektywą realizacji za 10 lat, kiedy nikt nie będzie pamiętał o co chodzi" (słynna ulotka z 2006 i SKM do Pisaeczna, ani widu, ani...




www.skyscrapercity.com




























































[Śródmieście] Inwestycje


Bloki na Batorego nie są małe. :)




www.skyscrapercity.com




























[Mokotów] Inwestycje na Służewcu Przemysłowym


Z racji tego, że jest to mój pierwszy post w tym wątku, chciałbym przywitać wszystkich forumowiczów :) IPN ma jakiegoś spoergo pecha, bo w ramach tej inwestycji wyburzą obecną siedzibę IPN XD https://nowawarszawa.pl/echo-investment-wyburzy-biurowce-na-mordorze/ IPN zapewne przeprowadzi się...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Pitchoune

Warsaw looks like it has the potential to become a 5 millions people city. It already looks like one. And it has everything for it: the capital of a big country, a good central location in Europe, modern infrastructures, a lot of cultural places, green areas , a good economy, a lot of space. I guess It can attract many people including now people from Western Europe as it feels like on the same level with western European cities if not better. Congratulations!


----------



## ufonut

I like these photos that show the density of the city. Warsaw looks like a more populous city than it actually is.

Here is a good example (photo is few months old).


----------



## Dale

Warsaw acquiring a big boy skyline.


----------



## DocentX

Varso
































[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Ta iglica wcale nie będzie jakaś ogromnie długa. Skoro przecież połowa jej siedzi w elewacji.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Central Point

























Generation Park

















Skysawa
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]


Unit z tej perspektywy jest ogromny




www.skyscrapercity.com





Warsaw Unit









Skyliner
























[Warszawa Wola] Skyliner [195m]


Daszyniak z dnia na dzień się zmienia- ale mi to zazielenianie się podoba!! Również Skanska zazielenia.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Forest
















[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]


^^ no i to pierwsze info każe mi wybaczyć wszelkie wady detalu :)




www.skyscrapercity.com





Chmielna 89
























[Warszawa Wola] Biurowiec Chmielna 89 [80m]


Już od jakiegoś czasu ma pozwolenie na użytkowanie https://www.propertynews.pl/biura/chmielna-89-z-pozwoleniem-na-uzytkowanie,83775.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Yajajaha

Cyber-Warszawa 2077


----------



## Akai

Warsaw 😍


----------



## Arzotino

Yajajaha said:


> Cyber-Warszawa 2077


You know, that's very accurate because infamous Cyberpunk 2077 has been produced exactly here and the headquarters of CD Projekt Red is 20 minutes away from the city centre.


----------



## Roxven

Arzotino said:


> You know, that's very accurate because infamous Cyberpunk 2077 has been produced exactly here and the headquarters of CD Projekt Red is 20 minutes away from the city centre.


Calling Cyberpunk 2077 'infamous" is "a bit" harsh. For me personally it's greatest game ever created. So much fun I had only playing Witcher 3.


----------



## DocentX

Varso





















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Niektórzy tutaj są jacyś nawiedzeni z tą wysokością XD "Ale przecież ściana to nie wysokość" "Ale przecież iglica to nie wysokość", btw nie zapomnijcie o piętrach, pewnie też się nie liczą do wysokości.... Fajny budnek, do skyline wniósł ogromnie dużo. Jakby był dużo wyższy niż Pałac to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Forest
















[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]


To ja dorzucam sprzed paru dni, z góry. Grow Forest, grow! Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany wsparciem moich lotów i zdjęć inwestycji na SSC, może wspomóc mnie tutaj, może jakiś Dziadek Mróz :) Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku, zgodnie z kalendarzem gregoriańskim!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Central Point

















Skysawa
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]


Na zdjęciu większość wieżowców prezentuje się naprawdę nieźle, oczywiście oprócz Spektrum Tower, w pobliżu takich wieżowców jak Warsaw Financial Center, czy też przyszła Skysawa, oraz nie widocznych na zdjęciu Rondo 1, Q22 no cóż... Delikatnie rzecz ujmując zupełnie nie pasuje.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Museum of Modern Art























[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


That's racist...! ;) A tak naprawdę - to super się cieszę na ten budynek. Oby w 2021 poszło im trochę szybciej.




www.skyscrapercity.com





New square in front of Palace of Culture









New '5 rogow' square in the center of Warsaw :


----------



## Atrium

evil toohey said:


> Nothing serious. Just a troll who craps on Warsaw in Best European Skylines thread (and a ton of others for all I know, I checked only here and there and he and his irrational hatred are present in both)


Take me back to the days of Napster, ICQ and 10 second grainy porn clips.

Before the internet became a refuge for sad and angry people looking to drown others in their misery.


----------



## Deo

The same place (around 50 years):

Communist Warsaw:








Source: Osiedle Za Żelazną Bramą | Wikiwand

Capitalist Warsaw:








Source: Jak Warszawa przygotowuje się na skutki zmiany klimatu? - SmogLab


----------



## Dexter2020

Author - michau


----------



## Dexter2020

photos by michau


----------



## dino2010

WOW!!!!! 😲


----------



## Ecopolisia

jackwis said:


> No need for further explanations, just read it. Eurostat speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/documents/portlet_file_entry/2995521/1-26022019-AP-EN.pdf/f765d183-c3d2-4e2f-9256-cc6665909c80


Hmm, I read most of it. Was kinda complicated to go through.You could have applied it with other much more right away readable and more straightforward information or facts about the respective countries' and cities' GDP nominal and GDP per capita,etc.like Wiki or any other lesser textual contents/sources possess. Much easier to track or find what you actually want to find or read, just saying. But, I survived it.. Lol..

Now to core of the matter then I declare myself that the only thing I can admit about what you stated or said that seems (surprisingly) accurate about Poland being richer or wealthier is its NOWADAYS GDP nominal and GDP PPP in comaprion to ONLY Belgium of course (our two sole focus areas ). When that said it isn't that much of a difference, barely some thousands euros, and it's all because of its sheer size of its population that plays a significant role as well that have lead Poland already exceeding Belgium with its one-third of Polands pop., regarding GDP nominal /and PPP(measured IN Euros on this case. I'm regularly used to read such statistics in dollars btw.. Lol). Otherwise in term of the average salary rate, GDP per capita /median income and the variation of its GDP per capita of the countries' cities then I give Wayden and myself right what we just stated about the matters of wealth ,and THAT'S also taken your kinda complicated, but almost bearable source of statistics of the respective countries and their capitals, economically, you just uploaded here into account, yeah. You might reread or rewatch those specific also significant statistical details in your own uploaded reliable source once again, just to point that right away out..🤔😅

Anyways, back on track, guys😌👆👍🌈💎


----------



## Atrium

I came here for photography and walked away with an economics degree


----------



## Ecopolisia

Atrium said:


> I came here for photography and walked away with an economics degree


Lool, that was a good one... Yeah, where's the updates, guys?Well, I'm not responsible for them,you see..hmm?🤷‍♂️😅👍💎


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Dexter2020 said:


> photos by michau
> 
> View attachment 1137024
> 
> View attachment 1137026
> 
> View attachment 1137028
> 
> View attachment 1137029
> 
> View attachment 1137032
> 
> View attachment 1137034
> 
> View attachment 1137035
> 
> View attachment 1137036
> 
> View attachment 1137037
> 
> View attachment 1137038


Very eastern european


----------



## soren5en

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Very eastern european


A lot of projects in the Netherlands looks _very eastern european_. Sometimes i think that it was made in the USSR in the late 70s and the architects are soviet.


----------



## Rokugatsu

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Very eastern european


There are literally two cities in the whole "eastern Europe" with skyline full of skyscrapers, so I dont see how is it typically eastern european.



soren5en said:


> A lot of projects in the Netherlands looks _very eastern european_. Sometimes i think that it was made in the USSR in the late 70s and the architects are soviet.


No, it does not, lol. Him saying nonsense doesn't justify you saying nonsense.


----------



## A.Whiskey

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Very eastern european


You mean the commie blocks or modern skyscrapers?


----------



## DocentX

some general views :
























[Warszawa] Panoramy miasta (chyba jeszcze nie były?)


Zacna zimowa wrzutka Mistrzu Kafarku.




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso








































[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


ja p...le... szok - zdjecia michaua rozwalaja system... :eek: powinienes wydac jakis album - cudo




www.skyscrapercity.com





NYX hotel has been just opened in one of the Varso lower midrise
























NYX Hotel Warsaw otwarty. Przywitał już pierwszych gości - Design


Pierwszy w Polsce hotel lifestylowej marki NYX Hotels by Leonardo Hotels Brands już otwarty. Na gości hotelu czeka 331 pokoi i apartamentów, znakomite dania kuchni polsko-izraelskiej, a na gości biznesowych – obszerne przestrzenie konferencyjne.




www.propertydesign.pl














Central Point

















Skysawa

















Forest
























[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Widok Towers

















West Train station 
































[Wola] Przebudowa Dworca Warszawa Zachodnia [w trakcie]


Łoooo Panie, gdzie jo tero bułkie do kawy kupie?




www.skyscrapercity.com





Metro extension






Polish History Museum






Copernicus Science Center - extension
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Rozbudowa Centrum Nauki Kopernik







www.skyscrapercity.com





Museum of Modern Art
























[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...







www.skyscrapercity.com





Revitalization of 'Five corners square' and some sections of surrounding streets


----------



## Dale

Is there an OUTDOORS mask mandate ?


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

A.Whiskey said:


> You mean the commie blocks or modern skyscrapers?











I mean: city centers in Eastern European cities are some kind of modern areas. 
Suburbs like these are just old horrible stuf...
How can you have a happy life here?
Thats why many Eastern Europeans travel to Western Europe for a job or a better life...


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Another example....


----------



## pasior

Dale said:


> Is there an OUTDOORS mask mandate ?


Yes, since Oct 10


----------



## Dale

pasior said:


> Yes, since Oct 10


😳


----------



## Dexter2020

by Redzio


----------



## Dexter2020




----------



## Atrium

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Another example....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those flats are in fact decent buildings, attacking the city for them is preposterous.


----------



## soren5en

spoortje nijverdal said:


> View attachment 1170891
> 
> I mean: city centers in Eastern European cities are some kind of modern areas.
> *Suburbs like these are just old horrible stuf*...
> How can you have a happy life here?
> Thats why many Eastern Europeans travel to Western Europe for a job or a better life...


tadaaam...
Amsterdam

































spoortje nijverdal said:


> Thats from the 60s.
> They rebuild the whole area....


Really?
2018





























Some more "exiting architecture" from the USSR









































spoortje nijverdal said:


> Before and after picture of Amsterdamabad


----------



## A.Whiskey

spoortje nijverdal said:


> View attachment 1170891
> 
> I mean: city centers in Eastern European cities are some kind of modern areas.
> Suburbs like these are just old horrible stuf...
> How can you have a happy life here?
> Thats why many Eastern Europeans travel to Western Europe for a job or a better life...


Thats why i hope they will start demolishing em, soul destroying blocks, and if set on fire its a huge trap.


----------



## Joshua27

I am very happy with all the emerging investments and changes for the better, but it is stupid to compare the city to Western cities. Warsaw will never be Paris, Berlin or Amsterdam. Projects like in Amsterdam will never come from us. Not the architects' mentality. Even in Kiev, better investments are being made. These few skyscrapers do not prove anything.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

soren5en said:


> tadaaam...
> Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...still Amsterdam. Not Warsaw, not Perm, not Novosibirsk


Thats from the 60s.
They rebuild the whole area....


----------



## Petr

Joshua27 said:


> I am very happy with all the emerging investments and changes for the better, but it is stupid to compare the city to Western cities. Warsaw will never be Paris, Berlin or Amsterdam. Projects like in Amsterdam will never come from us. Not the architects' mentality. Even in Kiev, better investments are being made. These few skyscrapers do not prove anything.


From Your posts I've got an impression that You have some mental issues.


----------



## jackwis

spoortje nijverdal said:


> Thats from the 60s.
> They rebuild the whole area....


Poland's commmieblocks are from 60's and 70's as well. What makes you think Warsaw is not rebuilding such areas? Just slower, simply because they have more of them. BTW those commieblocks are in general very good to live, very green around, very well communicated and in most cases renovated like in East Germany.

And I've lived in Amsterdam for a year, those 'commieblocks' are as well maintained as those in Warsaw. Not all of the areas are being rebuilt yet, simply because people still live there. BUT in the Netherlands there are many of such blocks and even though it may look depressing sometimes, from the street level it's usually very green area and convenient. Just like in Warsaw, but in Warsaw they like more warmer and brighter colors that don't look good. Fortunetaly, more and more are painted in white/cream with color straps or smth that makes them look more modern. In Amsterdam on the other hand, I like the fact that many of such blocks are covered with bricks, it adds some character.


----------



## Dexter2020

This guy from NL must be some kind of troll, don't feed him


----------



## gstark0

That comparison is a nonsense. They are 2 different cities, on totally different scales. Amsterdam is more comparable to Krakow than to Warsaw.


----------



## A.Whiskey

Joshua27 said:


> I am very happy with all the emerging investments and changes for the better, but it is stupid to compare the city to Western cities. Warsaw will never be Paris, Berlin or Amsterdam. Projects like in Amsterdam will never come from us. Not the architects' mentality. Even in Kiev, better investments are being made. These few skyscrapers do not prove anything.


?XDD


----------



## A.Whiskey

Cool, to me those commieblocks in Amsterdam look way worser than in Warsaw.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Before and after picture of Amsterdam- Bijlmermeer


----------



## jackwis

gstark0 said:


> That comparison is a nonsense. They are 2 different cities, on totally different scales. Amsterdam is more comparable to Krakow than to Warsaw.


I agree. Amsterdam is much smaller city, it can't be compared to Warsaw Amsterdam is more like Cracow or Lodz. It is easier to maintain smaller city than a big city.


----------



## Joshua27

Forgive me for my English. In my statement it was said that there is a lot of construction in Warsaw, but in terms of architecture we are far from Amsterdam projects. And the example of Kiev shows that there is a lot and often more interesting construction.


----------



## DocentX

No need to compare Amsterdam to Warsaw - two different cities with different history, urban layout and architecture. Can we go back to the topic and comment on Warsaw investments?


----------



## Weissenberg

You can't compare the size of Dutch and Polish cities because of how administrative divisions work in both countries. If you only looked at the urban area, Amsterdam would be much bigger than it officially is (especially population-wise) while Warsaw or Cracow would be much smaller.


----------



## jackwis

Weissenberg said:


> You can't compare the size of Dutch and Polish cities because of how administrative divisions work in both countries. If you only looked at the urban area, Amsterdam would be much bigger than it officially is (especially population-wise) while Warsaw or Cracow would be much smaller.


It doesn't change much, population statistics for Polish cities (especially Warsaw) are outdated and not measured correctly. In reality Warsaw alone is 2mil+, Warsaw is just bigger in any way you could measure it, and it indeed feels much bigger than Amsterdam. Cracow is the Amsterdam's competitor, and not only because of the reason it's similar in terms of population, but also because it wasn't destroyed during war. 

Anyway, let's leave that discussion or move it to another thread and move back to photos.


----------



## wojtekbp

Weissenberg said:


> You can't compare the size of Dutch and Polish cities because of how administrative divisions work in both countries. If you only looked at the urban area, Amsterdam would be much bigger than it officially is (especially population-wise) while Warsaw or Cracow would be much smaller.


Exactly the same works in Poland. Official stats show the number of population only within tje strict cities' administrative borders. Warsaw urban area has over 3 million people while Cracow's close to 1,5 million people.


----------



## YalnızAdam

*"spoortje nijverdal" Your comments are offensive and destructive. You can try to be more constructive.*


----------



## thompsongda

Comparing Warsaw, after it was tottaly destroyed during wars, the whole country was massivly robbed by the germans, then xx years of communism to Amsterdam is silly. I would like to see Amsterdam after all this..."The total cost of _German Nazi theft_ and destruction of Polish art is estimated at 20 billion dollars". But honestly it's problably 3-4 times more. And it"s only art, not to mention the rest...But let's focus on Warsaw in 2021.


----------



## Arch98

Page 162 can be erased altogether. There is nothing of value on it. Less nonsense talk, more project updates.


----------



## DocentX

Let's go back to the topic :

















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Wygląda kozacko, zdecydowanie jeden z lepszych wieżowców w Europie. Teraz tylko czekać na 310m do dachu i skyline idealny! :) Oby tylko z elewacją pokminili coś lepszego niż szkło żeby przerwać tę monotonię.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso
























[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


To raczej nie był projektor, a oświetlenie zamontowane w konstrukcji elewacji. Zdecydowanie nie oświetlenie zamontowane w konstrukcji elewacji, a projektor :D przeciez ten projektor nawet widac na filmiku Below the Sky




www.skyscrapercity.com





Skyliner 
















future public view terrace at the top
















[Warszawa Wola] Skyliner [195m]


Mam gdzieś filmiki jak wyglądał z góry widok na miasto i rondo ONZ z tego wieżowca ;) coś pięknego




www.skyscrapercity.com





Mennica Legacy Tower
















[Warszawa Wola] Mennica Legacy Tower (Wieża mBank) [140m]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Forest
























[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]


BalkonLOVE: Wczorajszy poranek 1. 2.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Skysawa
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]


Standarciki z Prostej: Kurcze, naprawdę szkoda, że ta najwęższa część już nie rośnie, bo od strony Prostej wygląda to kozacko.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Warsaw Unit
























[Warszawa Wola] Warsaw Unit [202m]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Central Point

















Widok Towers

































Museum of Modern Art









Five corners square - renovation has recently started

















































Marszalkowska street revitalization - should start in some sections this year



arkadiusz said:


> Właśnie a propos materiałów - nie jestem pewien, czy cała koncepcja była już na Forum?
> 
> Całość jest tu - Platforma Marketplanet - w pliku załączniki. Jest tam *6 plików z PZT* i te trzy "schematy urbanistyczne" (można *powiększyć*). Oczywiście to "punkt docelowy"...
> 
> View attachment 1191317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1191308
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1191310
> 
> 
> Duże rozmiary:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/2018-12-17-marsza%C5%82kowska-powi%C4%85zania-urbanistyczne_marsza%C5%82kowska_cz1-jpg.1191317/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/2018-12-17-marsza%C5%82kowska-powi%C4%85zania-urbanistyczne_marsza%C5%82kowska_cz2-jpg.1191308/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/2018-12-17-marsza%C5%82kowska-powi%C4%85zania-urbanistyczne_marsza%C5%82kowska_cz3-jpg.1191310/


Pedestrian bridge across Vistula - construction should start later this year
































[Warszawa] Kładka pieszo-rowerowa przez Wisłę [w budowie]


A tam nie ma akurat przejscia w tunelu?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Pitchoune

What's that ?


----------



## A.Whiskey

Pitchoune said:


> What's that ?
> 
> View attachment 1198906


Observation deck, simmilar to that on Willis Tower.


----------



## liquid

Probably it's skydeck


----------



## Arzotino

liquid said:


> Probably it's skydeck


Exactly.









by @michau 
Photo of Warsaw skyline from southeast banks of the river. Varso with its 310m (with antenna) is almost finished and it gives beautiful contrast to the Palace of Culture. Two eras, two styles, one city.

Note that the left side of a skyline is literally an effect of the last five-six years. Before that, you would have 2-3 towers visible. The progress is crazy and there're still new skyscrapers being constructed or/and planned.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw Brewery - new quarter of the city

























[Warszawa Wola] Browary Warszawskie


to se zapalo światło




www.skyscrapercity.com





Norblin 

















Forest
























[Warszawa Wola] Forest [120m]


BalkonLOVE: Wczorajszy poranek 1. 2.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso
















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Chicagoan, pierwsza fota rozwala system (y)




www.skyscrapercity.com





Elektrownia Powisle
























[Śródmieście] Elektrownia Powiśle [w budowie]


Ta chamska odpowiedz powinna zostac podana do mediow, bardzo nieprofesjonalna PR.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Bohema
















[Praga-Północ] Bohema - Strefa Praga [w budowie]


Urzędowy komunikat, ale wychodzi na to, że możemy spodziewać się stosunkowo szybkiej rozbudowy kompleksu. Przebudowa i rozbudowa zespołu zabudowy przemysłowej na zespół mieszkaniowy z usługami, na dz. ewid. nr 6/2, 6/3, 6/4, 6/5 obręb 4-13-02, przy ul. Szwedzkiej 20 w Dzielnicy Praga Północ...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Koneser 
























[Warszawa - Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser


Update z 08-08-2020:




www.skyscrapercity.com





Central Point

























5 corners square

































Warsaw West train station
*







*






Metro second line - extension















Metro - third line

_The Mayor of Warsaw has approved the construction of the third metro line

The Mayor of Warsaw has approved the construction of the third metro line and the city council should decide whether to transfer the money for the first stage of works this week. That phase will last until 2028 and previews the addition of six new stations.

The new line will run from the National Stadium station, which was planned as a transfer junction from the very beginning. From there, the M3 will go to the following stations: Dworzec Wschodni, Mińska, Rondo Wiatraczna, Ostrobramska, Jana Nowaka-Jeziorański and the Gocław station.

In addition, there will also be a branch leading to the “Kozia Górka” Technical & Holding Station. The National Stadium in Warsaw will thus become a key communication node on the right-bank of Warsaw, enabling the transfer between trains at the railway station, bus lines and trams.

The new line will serve an estimated 180,000 people living in Praga-Południe alone and the large housing estates of Gocław, Grochowa and Kamionka. Its itinerary has been mapped based on the analyses of independent experts based on conclusions from the work on a new study of the conditions and directions of spatial development in Warsaw - a key document that determines the growth of the city and its further development._ 








Warsaw is starting the construction of a third metro line | TheMayor.EU


Warsaw to construct a new metro line. M3 should see its first six new stations ready in 2028.




www.themayor.eu


----------



## DocentX

[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


To już chyba możemy się równać z Frankfurtem jeśli chodzi o Skyline ? Nie.




www.skyscrapercity.com




Varso
















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


^^ Przylaczam sie - dalem lajka ale to za malo jak na taka fantastyczna fotorelacje.




www.skyscrapercity.com




investments around Rondo 'Daszynskiego' 
















































[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Kilka zdjęć z dziś. IMO budowa The Bridge mocno zaburzy Plac Europejski (po jego odtworzeniu nie będzie tak dużej przestrzeni jak obecnie). Zagęszczenie biurowców Warsaw Spire/Bellona/The Bridge jest zdecydowanie zbyt intensywne. No ale deweloperka>>>miejska estetyka/przestrzeń. A mogło być tak...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Skysawa
























Central Point
































Museum of Modern Art
















Polish History Museum


----------



## julian.ds

Man, looking at that 5 Corners Area, one can _almost_ see a hint what Warsaw was before the war: wealthy, cosmopolitan, DENSE vibrant, bourgeois....a true European Capital City. I love photos of the City before the war and can only imagine how jaw-droppingly stunning it would be, with its 19th-century bourgeoisie architecture/ street-scapes still in tact. The City would be so much more a "must-visit" for foreign tourists, who instead see Krakow, Prague and and Budapest when in central Europe, and too often skip Warsaw.

Don't get me wrong, the modern development is stunning, and really visually emphasizes Warsaw's rightful ascension to become one of Europes' /the worlds great economic hubs....but that 5-Corners area is begging for some reconstructions of the 19th century facades/ buildings to give a sense of Warsaw's fascinating history/ unique character. 

Awesome photos guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## citysquared

Has the 5 Corners project been stopped, apparently for political reasons even after it got final approval?


----------



## Lad




----------



## JeffGuy

I really dont like the widok towers and central point tower, especially the later one i know its not finished yet but i just rly dont like it. Reminds me of communist "modern" buildings in my country that didnt age well.

Other than that everything looks great! Cant wait for skysawa and warso tower to be finished.


----------



## perheps

It’s amazing how they’re get new city last 30 years start 1991 and 46 years 1945 before that they’re ruin by neighbours country then turn this around back normal city now and surprisingly for you .... Warsaw brought back normal time and rekindle again it’s was 1883 ... it’s amazing how they’re doing on this adventure normal time.

It’s my calculations correct... would be first supertall within 10 years from now before that first over 250 metres in 7 years from now ....rest in peace 1939-1945


----------



## Paxson5

Perheps


----------



## A.Whiskey

JeffGuy said:


> I really dont like the widok towers and central point tower, especially the later one i know its not finished yet but i just rly dont like it. Reminds me of communist "modern" buildings in my country that didnt age well.
> 
> Other than that everything looks great! Cant wait for skysawa and warso tower to be finished.


Communist? lol


----------



## JeffGuy

A.Whiskey said:


> Communist? lol


Well they were probably built in the early 90s now that i think about it. Sorry i shouldnt have said that but my point stands i dont like them i dont know if its the shape or the trims.. Is there anyone that genuinely likes widok towers and central point?


----------



## baczek333

I can't say I particularly like Central Point, but it looks like generic modern stuff to me, I would never say it could have been built in the 1990s simply because of its style and used materials - in the 1990s everything here was covered by reflective glass and had post-modernist curvy shapes. Maybe it was different in different countries, our 1990s architecture was really kitschy and of bad quality. Overall, it's just a decent filler to me, not impressive but not an eyesore either.


----------



## MJEF

Nothing offensive (IMO) about Central Point. It just needs to be twice the height, that's all.


----------



## Pitchoune

Central Point is indeed very average, especially for such a central point ... This developer (Immobel) is better at doing new mixed residential/office/retail districts with new and old buildings and low rise developments (like Granary Island for instance that they do as well) than doing skyscrapers I think. This is the same impression that I have with respect to their developments in Belgium. Central Point would have been a good filler a bit further away. It will become that once more skyscrapers will be built around.


----------



## Joshua27

*by artur_js*


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W

Hotel Port Praski* u/c
*Location:* Śródmieście ul. Emilii Plater 15
*Project Facts:* 40 apartaments
*Developer:* Soho Development


----------



## Joshua27

*W A R S A W

Rezydencja Emilii Plater *u/c
*Location:* Śródmieście ul. Emilii Plater 7
*Project Facts:* 33 apartaments, 6 commercial space
*Developer:* MYONI Group 

*by urbanity*




























*by Unit03*


----------



## God.Comrade

What happened to the Warsaw One?


----------



## liquid

God.Comrade said:


> What happened to the Warsaw One?


Waiting for better Times...


----------



## Dexter2020

Facebook Groups


----------



## Dexter2020

Sources: SKY VISION and DRONE PHOTO SHOW


----------



## SoboleuS

Construction of *Towarowa Towers* has started:

Height:* 2 x 95 m*
Floors*: 2 x 30*
Use*: Residential*





































Construction site (by Redzio):


















[Wola] Towarowa Towers [2 x 95m][w budowie]


spokojnie irl będzie gorzej xD




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dexter2020

by
*_DanielSky_**


----------



## BobL

There are so many office buildings opening in Warsaw in the same time.. Who is going to rent them? Like Skyliner has been finished for months and there is absolutely nothing happening inside. Do we know if they have any tenant?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
The economy needs some time to recover after the pandemic.

And here's new video by* winkiel82:*






0:06 - Warsaw panoramas 
0:57 - Unique Tower
2:20 - Varso Tower 
4:43 - Forest 
9:05 - Fabryka Norblina 
11:44 - Bliska Wola Tower 
13:43 - Skysawa 
17:43 - Warsaw panoramas


----------



## DocentX

Rondo Daszynskiego
















[Warszawa Wola] Warsaw Unit [202m]


BalkonLOVE: weekend w pracy ale wieczór na balkonie. 1.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Central Point
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Central Point [93m]


Zza krzaka:




www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso
























[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Jakby z tych efektów zrobić film, to można uchwycić drgania.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Skysawa
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Unique Tower
























[Warszawa Wola] Unique Tower [91m]


Ja swoje zdanie zmieniłem, uważam że fajnie wyszło :)




www.skyscrapercity.com





Warsaw Brewery































[Warszawa Wola] Browary Warszawskie


Łąka wygląda super, dziś również przechodziłem przez BW i również byłem nią zachwycony. Skład wydaje się dobrze dobrany, od razu przypomniały mi się łąki górskie, które właśnie tak wyglądają pod koniec maja lub na początku czerwca. Poczekam jeszcze troszkę i odwiedzę to miejscem z moim A7 jeśli...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Norblin factory
























[Warszawa Wola] Fabryka Norblina


Pamiętajcie że Norblin jest częściowo powiązany z sąsiednim projektem Skanskiej na którego start wciąż czekamy. Inwestycje będą wyglądać jakby realizował je jeden deweloper, zarówno ten świetny placyk jak i podobne kolory przyziemia + te potężne industrialne stalowe kolumny w przyziemiach...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Copernicus Center
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Rozbudowa Centrum Nauki Kopernik







www.skyscrapercity.com





Museum of modern art








































[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


Ja mam wrażenie że to wyjdzie lepiej niż na wizu. Musimy się uzbroić w odrobinę cierpliwości




www.skyscrapercity.com





Museum of Polish History














Examples of public space renovation:

plan :








Marszalkowska:









5 corners square
























[Warszawa Śródmieście] Plac pięciu rogów


Ja tam dalej chodzę Stołeczną, choć sporo z moich sąsiadów co świeższej daty nie wie gdzie ona jest ;p Z tym właśnie jest taki problem, że najpierw Ci się wydaje, że „nas jest przecież dużo”. Potem stopniowo towarzystwo się kruszy. Ktoś zapomina, ktoś zaczyna mówić po nowemu bo tak...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Plan for Jerozolimskie Avenue








other examples :
































[Warszawa] Zieleń miejska


Bliżej Wisły jest Park Picassa, ale tutaj skupiałem się na najnowszych nasadzeniach, głównie są to drzewa owocowe: W bonusie jedno zdjęcie z największego terenu zielonego osiedla: Przeskok na Nowodwory. Niestety, kilka drzew zostało zniszczonych, ale wciąż nie ma nasadzeń uzupełniających:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## LTV1905

Very nice overview of the projects.


----------



## Atrium

City and mother of my birth. 

Destroyed and stylized under so many ideological winds.

Here you stand. 💗


----------



## BobL

The Bridge, 174 meters high tower located next to Warsaw Spire. Construction began a few weeks ago.


----------



## BobL

(Sorry for the reflection on the picture)

Skyliner - 195m. The building has been finished for 6 months but for now it's completely empty, there isn't a single desk in there. 

Just on its right the construction site is for the Towarowa towers (95m) which will host 'luxury' apartments.


----------



## FelixMadero

When will be the opening of the Museum of Polish History and the Museum of Contemporary Art?


----------



## A.Whiskey

BobL said:


> (Sorry for the reflection on the picture)
> 
> Skyliner - 195m. The building has been finished for 6 months but for now it's completely empty, there isn't a single desk in there.
> 
> Just on its right the construction site is for the Towarowa towers (95m) which will host 'luxury' apartments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658176


And?


----------



## McKowski

BobL said:


> (Sorry for the reflection on the picture)
> 
> Skyliner - 195m. The building has been finished for 6 months but for now it's completely empty, there isn't a single desk in there.
> 
> Just on its right the construction site is for the Towarowa towers (95m) which will host 'luxury' apartments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658176


Not really true, MicroStrategy rented a whole floor and will move in in July, construction works are going on (now they are at Przyokopowa). I also read that some other company rented some floors.


----------



## BobL

That's a good news. Anyway from a selfish point of view I am not looking forward to these buildings being fully occupied, the 2nd metro line was already full before Covid and it will be overcrowded if/when these new buildings are full of commuters.



FelixMadero said:


> When will be the opening of the Museum of Polish History and the Museum of Contemporary Art?


Museum of Contemporary Art will open at the beginning of 2023. It's on the first plan here:


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## DocentX

New pedestrian bridge over Vistula
























[Warszawa] Kładka pieszo-rowerowa przez Wisłę [w budowie]


Tu macie tabelkę największych nachyleń w Warszawie: http://www.altimetr.pl/najwieksze-nachylenie-podjazdu-m-warszawa.html




www.skyscrapercity.com





Warsaw West train station
















[Wola] Przebudowa Dworca Warszawa Zachodnia [w trakcie]


Ktoś wie co jest na placu za płotem, do którego dochodzą tory? Google podpowiada, że na końcu tego placu jest PKP S.A. Rejon Administrowania I Utrzymania Nieruchomości Warszawa Zachód, ale jeśl tak jest, to średnio nawet swoje podwórko utrzymują. Budynki należą do wspomnianego "Rejonu Warszawa...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Varso - view terrase to be opened next year








































[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Poziom 53, część techniczna 7752 7753 7756 7760




www.skyscrapercity.com





Towarowa Towers








































[Wola] Towarowa Towers [2 x 95m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Towarowa 22
















[Wola] Towarowa 22







www.skyscrapercity.com





Vibe
































[Wola] Vibe [110m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





The Bridge
























[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Strasznie wolno ta budowa idzie od lipca 2021, jeszcze z ziemi nie wyszli. Podpory pod Golden Bridge w latach 30 wybudowano w rok, estakadę w Gdańsku budowali 22 lata, lubię czasem ponarzekać.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Skyreach
























[Wola] Skyreach [174m]


Strasznie jest to, że rok 1994, minęło 40 lat po wojnie, a w Warszawie nadal było miejscami gruzowisko. To nie było gruzowisko, które pozostało po wojnie, tylko efekt wyburzeń po 1987 roku. 1987: 1990-94: Wspóczesna zabudowa: Lokalizacja: Źródło: Mapa historyczna Urzędu Miasta...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Studio
























[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]


Po zbudowaniu wszystkich; 3- kondygnacji podziemnych. Dodatkowo, w przypadku realizacji inwestycji "Studio"; nie przewiduję opóźnień. Tzn. po osiągnięciu poziomu "0", przez "część wieżową"; nastąpi budowa m.in. wysokich filarów żelbetowych, które stanowić będą podstawę, pod lobby.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Grzybowska 37
























[Wola] Grzybowska 37 [60 m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Elektrownia Powisle
















[Śródmieście] Elektrownia Powiśle [w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





Museum of Modern Art
































[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


Może da się to jakoś uratować... Nie wiem, zrobić dookoła zieloną ścianę




www.skyscrapercity.com





Polish Army Museum

















__
http://instagr.am/p/CjD5lcYIo9f/

Polish History Museum
























[Żoliborz] Muzeum Historii Polski [w budowie]


Dzięki za relację, a czy była mowa o trzecim brakującym budynku? Budowa zblokowana w dłuższej perspektywie czy krótszej? Niestety nie było żadnych informacji na ten temat.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## panthiocodin

Warsaw doesn't slow down, what an unbelieveble progression over the last decade. Unreal!


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## SoboleuS

*New headquarters of CD Projekt RED*

Designed by: Medusa Group






CD Projekt in Warsaw - Medusa Group







www.medusagroup.pl


























































CD Projekt wybuduje „miasteczko” na Pradze. Nowa siedziba imponuje rozmachem


CD Projekt zamierza zamienić 2,5 ha terenów i budynków na warszawskiej Pradze w nową siedzibę studia.




www.eurogamer.pl





Construction site:



























[Praga-Północ] Inwestycje


Tymczasem jak informuje Porozumienie dla Pragi: „Sobota i zabytki! Właśnie pożegnaliśmy relikt dawnej przemysłowej zabudowy ulicy Brzeskiej - wyburzone zostały pozostałości dawnego młyna parowego Schultza i Parzyńskiego. Zabudowania powstały pod koniec XIX w. na działce między Brzeską i...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Joshua27




----------



## Joshua27

W A R S A W
Chronos
Location: Wola, ul. Aleja Solidarności
Project Facts: 108 apartaments, 6 commercial space
Developer: Moderna Development
Architect: S.A.M.I. Architekci


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## McKowski

Joshua27 said:


> W A R S A W
> Chronos
> Location: Wola, ul. Aleja Solidarności
> Project Facts: 108 apartaments, 6 commercial space
> Developer: Moderna Development
> Architect: S.A.M.I. Architekci
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018400


This is how it looks today, unfortunately the surroundings don't look as nice as on the visualisation 










But this building is very much needed in this area. Are there any plans for the corner next to it?


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## MarciuSky2

*Varso Tower / Foster + Partners*


Architects: Foster + Partners
Year : 2022
Photographs : Aaron Hargreaves








































































Varso Tower / Foster + Partners


Completed in 2022 in Warsaw, Poland. Images by Aaron Hargreaves. Foster + Partners has completed Varso Tower, an integral part of HB Reavis' Varso Place in Warsaw. At a record-breaking 310 meters, it is the tallest...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Bikes

Warsaw Wola district skyline render with two new towers that are under construction by Ghelamco:
1. The Bridge 174m, 41 floors
2. VIBE 110m, 32 floors
The big industrial area in front of the towers is currently being destroyed, and it will be a mixed-use project called Towarowa 22 (no renders yet, but soon)


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## SoboleuS

*Pedestrian and bicycle bridge:








*
































































Sources: Zarząd Dróg Miejskich Warszawa








[Warszawa] Kładka pieszo-rowerowa przez Wisłę [w budowie]


Przecież zawsze są okresy w których jest duży ruch, i kiedy go praktycznie nie ma. To nieuniknione.




www.skyscrapercity.com












Z Budimeksem przez Wisłę | EurobuildCEE


POLSKA ZDM w Warszawie podpisał z firmą Budimex umowę na wykonanie mostu pieszo-rowerowego nad Wisłą. Kładka o długości około 450 m będzie gotowa za ponad dwa lata, koszt budowy to 120 mln zł.




eurobuildcee.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## SoboleuS

Revitalization of a former welding equipment factory:

*Fabryka Perun (Perun Factory)*
Location: *Praga-South, Grochowska 301/305*
Use: *Residential & Retail*
Architect: *WWAA*
Status: *Planned*













































Nowa koncepcja Fabryki Perun | EurobuildCEE


POLSKA Na terenie dawnych zakładów Perun na warszawskiej Pradze mają powstać mieszkania i lokale handlowo-usługowe. Projektanci, pracownia WWAA, przedstawili nową koncepcję inwestycji, uwzględniającą wyeksponowanie zabytkowych hal.




eurobuildcee.com





Current state of that area:















Warszawa - Fabryka Sprzętu Spawalniczego „Perun” S.A. - zdjęcia, mapa


Fabryka Sprzętu Spawalniczego „Perun” S.A. , Warszawa - 6 zdjęć



fotopolska.eu


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Janko Muzykant

Still nice progress but I have feeling that overall pace of construction decreased in Warsaw.


----------



## Jesica Simsonic

Janko Muzykant said:


> Still nice progress but I have feeling that overall pace of construction decreased in Warsaw.


Just like all over the world


----------



## Janko Muzykant

Too bad. Progress over last years is noticeable but this is sitll "city under construction". Don't leave it unfished


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------

